# 11/18 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## CJ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327400854320680960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327325360107577345


----------



## Aedubya

Earliest 'new show' thread in a long time
Thanks


----------



## Erik.

Looks like a good show.

Can't wait to see PAC just destroy family members until he gets his hands on Kingston. The tag match should be good. 

I like how after all these months, Cage/Darby/Starks is still intertwined across other feuds that have happened. I wonder where Will Hobbs fits in all this though. He's been "late" a few times and he never quite responded to that Team Taz invitation did he?....

Been impressed by Top Flight on DARK - what a showcase for them to go up against the tag champions on the flagship show. Hopefully they put in a good performance. Nice to see Bucks wrestling on weekly TV again after being missing for various reasons throughout the year. Also nice to see Thunder Rosa back, hope she sticks around for good, wonderful talent who would be a great addition to the roster. Should be a good match between her and Deeb.

No mention of Moxley or Omega though - so interested to see what goes on there.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Looks like a great show. A sit-down interview between Moxley and Omega would be nice.

I also want to see Page - maybe a segment where he's drowning his sorrows and has conflict with someone like Jake with regards to the drinking. Page vs Archer sounds good to me.


----------



## JBLGOAT

OC better win.

young bucks versus top flight. I’ve seen all of dark but can’t even remember top flight.
The Cody Rhodes tag match is a tossup which is rare for dynamites. 
PAC should beat blade.

I don’t like the Nwa partnership. Focus on AEW stuff. Boob murderer is all elite so I see Rosa winning here to get the belt to NWA


----------



## One Shed

Typical buffet episode. Cody/Darby vs Team Taz should be good. I am excited to see PAC start murdering dudes again. Serena vs Thunder Rosa should be good. The Vegas stuff might be good, but will likely be 2020 Jericho goofy nonsense. TBD. Zero interest in a way too long Bucks flippy match or Trashidy vs Kip.


----------



## Prosper

I like the line up this week. 

Looking forward to Thunder Rosa and Serena Deeb. Should be a great match. So funny that we were all speculating so deeply on her but in the end Rosa still had a year left on her deal and lost the title just for storyline/angle purposes lol. Rosa will probably lose here. I think Rosa signing with AEW is a lock at the end of next year. 

PAC in a match on TV after 7 months is gonna be a mark out moment for me. Cody/Darby vs Cage/Starks is gonna be awesome. This feud has been going on for so long and it still feels like they haven't scratched the surface. There are plenty of Darby/Starks matches they can still run and Darby has yet to face Cage 1v1. That's the beauty of having such a deep roster, you can keep things fresh. Hopefully the tag match main events. 

Bucks vs Top Flight should be OK. Looking forward to an FTR appearance though. Hopefully they run the rematch at Revolution or Double or Nothing 3. With a great build this time.

Cassidy/Sabian should have a decent match. Inner Circle in Vegas should be cool.

Hoping that Omega and Moxley have some kind of segment together. Hoping to see Hangman in some capacity as well.


----------



## taker1986

Thunder Rosa was having Twitter arguements with Britt Baker and Ivelisse. When she's teasing feuds with them and she isn't even NWA champion now would strongly hint she's permanently AEW bound in the future. I think Britt costs Thunder Rosa the win and Deeb retains and possibly feuds with Tay Conti since that was also teased.

Looks a decent show, nothing earth shattering but solid enough. Mostly they'll be building up for the Dec 2nd show.

Can't wait for the in ring return of the bastard


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So..... Blade is gonna die then


----------



## RapShepard

Shit card on paper as far as getting me hyped and interested outside of Cody and Darby.


----------



## 10gizzle

Erik. said:


> Looks like a good show.
> 
> Can't wait to see PAC just destroy family members until he gets his hands on Kingston. The tag match should be good.
> 
> I like how after all these months, Cage/Darby/Starks is still intertwined across other feuds that have happened. I wonder where Will Hobbs fits in all this though. He's been "late" a few times and he never quite responded to that Team Taz invitation did he?....
> 
> Been impressed by Top Flight on DARK - what a showcase for them to go up against the tag champions on the flagship show. Hopefully they put in a good performance. Nice to see Bucks wrestling on weekly TV again after being missing for various reasons throughout the year. Also nice to see Thunder Rosa back, hope she sticks around for good, wonderful talent who would be a great addition to the roster. Should be a good match between her and Deeb.
> 
> No mention of Moxley or Omega though - so interested to see what goes on there.


Should be a dope show. I like the Blade. Dude looks like a character from Oz. Love that intensity.

I really can't imagine Top Flight not getting signed soon after this show. Especially if it's a great match.


----------



## thorn123

Dynamite (and full gear) have been excellent lately ... looks like another great show. Pac is the highlight, and the NWA womens match. How good would an NWA men’s title match be???


----------



## Mister Sinister

When will they do an episode in which Mox, Miro, PAC, Jericho, Penta/Fenix and Omega all have a match the same night?

MJF is the ratings flusher. The more they push this ridiculous angle with the Inner Circle, the more the ratings slide.


----------



## Not Lying

They better do something with Mox/Omega FFS.

I'm not sure about this episode, I'm afraid they might spam Jericho/MJF segments all night. I hope it's a 5min clip and be done with it. These guys just don't have any chemistry together, they eat away from each-other.

Deeb/Rosa should be a great wrestling match, mostly looking forward to this. Not even sure who wins here so I like the unpredictability too, but i guess if I had to put money it's on Rosa.

Pac should beat Blade decisively and quickly. He just came back and Blade just lost this bunker's match he shouldn't be 100%.

Don't care for Bucks/Indy tag team.

I'm also looking forward to Kip/OC/Miro, and Cody/Darby stuff.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Just throwing it out there but instead of desperately throwing the return of Pac on TV the second week he's back wouldn't it be better to build to a TV special where he can wrestle a hotly anticipated match? You know...to draw ratings and make it special?

Jericho and co in Vegas will be a bunch of lame comedy bits most likely inspired by The Hangover or other buddy party movies...


----------



## 3venflow

So Brodie Lee's absence has finally been explained... he has an ankle injury suffered in the Dog Collar Match with Cody (source: Meltzer). It's been over a month now since he last appeared, wonder how they will bring him back?


----------



## RiverFenix

At this point Hobbs has to join Team Taz given the amount of time it's been dragged out.


Chip Chipperson said:


> Just throwing it out there but instead of desperately throwing the return of Pac on TV the second week he's back wouldn't it be better to build to a TV special where he can wrestle a hotly anticipated match? You know...to draw ratings and make it special?
> 
> Jericho and co in Vegas will be a bunch of lame comedy bits most likely inspired by The Hangover or other buddy party movies...


He's been gone for 8 months - how much longer would you keep him out of the ring? Also he's going back to UK from reports when US has it's Thanksgiving holiday (not sure what that would matter to him) and given COVID exploding again he could lockdown in UK again. It's more a case of use him while you can or not to have brought him back under such uncertainty.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> So Brodie Lee's absence has finally been explained... he has an ankle injury suffered in the Dog Collar Match with Cody (source: Meltzer). It's been over a month now since he last appeared, wonder how they will bring him back?


Ah so Brodie is injured. I would have him destroy his own stable when he comes back, or cut it down to 10, Anna, Uno, and Grayson seeing as guys like Silver are “bringing him down.”


----------



## La Parka

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jericho and co in Vegas will be a bunch of lame comedy bits most likely inspired by The Hangover or other buddy party movies...


Lets just be thankful that The Hangover was made in the last 20 years and not comedy from 70 years ago. 

Jericho is getting closer and closer to referencing something made in this decade.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> At this point Hobbs has to join Team Taz given the amount of time it's been dragged out.
> 
> He's been gone for 8 months - how much longer would you keep him out of the ring? Also he's going back to UK from reports when US has it's Thanksgiving holiday (not sure what that would matter to him) and given COVID exploding again he could lockdown in UK again. It's more a case of use him while you can or not to have brought him back under such uncertainty.


I'd have had his return match on the December show which is going to have Kenny/Mox on it. Kenny/Mox plus the return of Pac plus whatever other matches they were going to try and do for it makes it seem more big time. Instead it's just randomly thrown here.

Not sure I buy the Thanksgiving thing (Not saying you're wrong, the source is wrong). That'd be like me saying I need a day off for Thanksgiving despite being Australian. 

Doesn't even make sense to bring him back if he's only coming back for a taping or two and then disappearing indefinitely again.


----------



## RiverFenix

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd have had his return match on the December show which is going to have Kenny/Mox on it. Kenny/Mox plus the return of Pac plus whatever other matches they were going to try and do for it makes it seem more big time. Instead it's just randomly thrown here.
> 
> Not sure I buy the Thanksgiving thing (Not saying you're wrong, the source is wrong). That'd be like me saying I need a day off for Thanksgiving despite being Australian.
> 
> Doesn't even make sense to bring him back if he's only coming back for a taping or two and then disappearing indefinitely again.


Writing out the time line it did occur to me that Dec 2nd in-ring would have made sense. I just come back to PAC already missing 8 months and AEW wanting some bang for their buck with him. Omega vs Moxley for the World Title is all the Dec 2nd Dynamite needs really. I don't think adding PAC's return to it would add anymore viewers. The official story is they're giving away Moxley vs Omega on free television in December because ratings really tanked during this stretch last year and they want to make sure that doesn't happen. I still think it's because Moxley wants to drop the title to go to NJPW but it's at least believable enough where there will be outcome doubt in my mind come that match on Dec 2nd now. 

PAC vs Blade seems a bit rushed though - I mean it's a foregone conclusion. Maybe save it for the Nov 25th Dynamite and have built it up a bit in an angle this week. Have Kingston cut this promo on the show to set it up and help sell it - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328030928862666752
AEW is worried about the ratings thoughout the end of the year not just Dec 2nd. PAC's in-ring return is being used to help in that regard.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Writing out the time line it did occur to me that Dec 2nd in-ring would have made sense. I just come back to PAC already missing 8 months and AEW wanting some bang for their buck with him. Omega vs Moxley for the World Title is all the Dec 2nd Dynamite needs really. I don't think adding PAC's return to it would add anymore viewers. The official story is they're giving away Moxley vs Omega on free television in December because ratings really tanked during this stretch last year and they want to make sure that doesn't happen. I still think it's because Moxley wants to drop the title to go to NJPW but it's at least believable enough where there will be outcome doubt in my mind come that match on Dec 2nd now.
> 
> PAC vs Blade seems a bit rushed though - I mean it's a foregone conclusion. Maybe save it for the Nov 25th Dynamite and have built it up a bit in an angle this week. Have Kingston cut this promo on the show to set it up and help sell it -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328030928862666752
> AEW is worried about the ratings thoughout the end of the year not just Dec 2nd. PAC's in-ring return is being used to help in that regard.


Yeah, I understand they're desperate for that ratings grab but it takes time. If it were me I'd be throwing everything into Dec 2nd to try and crack a million viewers and I honestly don't think Moxley/Kenny has the ability to do that. 

Hotshot booking only lasts for so long before it fails. AEW has been hotshotting things for a fair few months now and might need to reset so that these things matter again. Regardless, they're going with it this episode and we can't change that but I don't think it's a great move.


----------



## 3venflow

Love this! Old school af.

Cody is such a great promo.

Edit: AEW should do an old school episode like the RAW ones, but more NWA flavour.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328095431096721408


----------



## omaroo

Cody burying the AEW world title lol whats new bloody jackass.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Love this! Old school af.
> 
> Cody is such a great promo.
> 
> Edit: AEW should do an old school episode like the RAW ones, but more NWA flavour.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328095431096721408


That was good haha


----------



## Chip Chipperson

3venflow said:


> Love this! Old school af.
> 
> Cody is such a great promo.
> 
> Edit: AEW should do an old school episode like the RAW ones, but more NWA flavour.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328095431096721408


Hold up, ever since I got here in March or whatever it was I've had almost every single person here tell me traditional wrestling sucks, this is the new shit, leave tradition in the past, Cornette is an old man and in the past rah rah rah but we're going to praise this?

You guys (Not you specifically I don't recall if you ever said anything) should be absolutely burying this.


----------



## Cult03

3venflow said:


> Love this! Old school af.
> 
> Cody is such a great promo.
> 
> Edit: AEW should do an old school episode like the RAW ones, but more NWA flavour.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328095431096721408


You know NWA exists right? AEW should pick a direction and stick to it, get everything else right before worrying about trios tournaments and old school night.


----------



## Geeee

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hold up, ever since I got here in March or whatever it was I've had almost every single person here tell me traditional wrestling sucks, this is the new shit, leave tradition in the past, Cornette is an old man and in the past rah rah rah but we're going to praise this?
> 
> You guys (Not you specifically I don't recall if you ever said anything) should be absolutely burying this.


People hate on Cornette because he is a career heel and that's the reaction he is going for. It has nothing to do with him being old school.

AEW puts Jim Ross and Arn Anderson on TV every week and they are about as old school as it comes.


----------



## Shock Street

Geeee said:


> People hate on Cornette because he is a career heel and that's the reaction he is going for. It has nothing to do with him being old school.
> 
> AEW puts Jim Ross and Arn Anderson on TV every week and they are about as old school as it comes.


Has Arn Anderson ever been allowed to do something interesting in AEW? I'm not being cheeky, I like AA it's just he does very, very little, even by manager standards.


----------



## rbl85

Shock Street said:


> Has Arn Anderson ever been allowed to do something interesting in AEW? I'm not being cheeky, I like AA it's just *he does very, very little, even by manager standards.*


He can't do much


----------



## Geeee

Shock Street said:


> Has Arn Anderson ever been allowed to do something interesting in AEW? I'm not being cheeky, I like AA it's just he does very, very little, even by manager standards.


Uhh like an ornament for Cody? LOL

I did like his promo from Tag Team Appreciation Night. Was a great overall segment with FTR


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> He can't do much


You mean other than still being one of the best talkers in the company?


----------



## Shock Street

Two Sheds said:


> You mean other than still being one of the best talkers in the company?


This is what I mean, when I say interesting I don't mean wrestle, dudes too old. Honestly, they need to cut the match time on this show in half and add more promos or more matches that actually progress storylines. Almost every match besides a few exceptions would have been better if they were more brief and to the point. It's hard to give a shit about a lot of the roster right now when they all fight the same and never get a chance to speak.


----------



## One Shed

Shock Street said:


> This is what I mean, when I say interesting I don't mean wrestle, dudes too old. Honestly, they need to cut the match time on this show in half and add more promos or more matches that actually progress storylines. Almost every match besides a few exceptions would have been better if they were more brief and to the point. It's hard to give a shit about a lot of the roster right now when they all fight the same and never get a chance to speak.


Yes, I definitely agree the match times on free TV should be cut down. That is one thing that should be the selling point of a PPV, because that is where the real matches should be. Competent workers should be able to advance their story and angle in shorter matches on TV.


----------



## 3venflow

Sticking to the old school theme, this poster by AEW. 🔥


----------



## Shock Street

Two Sheds said:


> Yes, I definitely agree the match times on free TV should be cut down. That is one thing that should be the selling point of a PPV, because that is where the real matches should be. Competent workers should be able to advance their story and angle in shorter matches on TV.


And because the TV show has 20 minute matches the PPV has 45 minute SLOGS where you see their entire moveset 6 times

OOOH I hate the Bucks so much


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

3venflow said:


> Sticking to the old school theme, this poster by AEW. 🔥
> 
> View attachment 93781


I don't hate kip, but man are they really misusing Miro. I think Miro just turn on him and be done with it.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Sticking to the old school theme, this poster by AEW. 🔥
> 
> View attachment 93781


What is with the old school theme by the way?

First the video and now this.

I dig the aesthetics on both.


----------



## Dizzie

Looks a promising episode on paper which historically means it will end up being below average


----------



## Shock Street

Erik. said:


> What is with the old school theme by the way?
> 
> First the video and now this.
> 
> I dig the aesthetics on both.


I think they're just throwing shit at walls to see what sticks


----------



## La Parka

Old school theme for a fan base that shits on that era all the time.


----------



## Erik.

La Parka said:


> Old school theme for a fan base that shits on that era all the time.


Who on earth have you seen shit on the 80s presentation?


----------



## Erik.

Shock Street said:


> I think they're just throwing shit at walls to see what sticks


Definitely sticks.

Love that sort of stuff - the era I grew up on so nostalgia may play a big factor.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328431454439804930
Contract signing between Omega and Moxley this Wednesday.


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> Typical buffet episode. Cody/Darby vs Team Taz should be good. I am excited to see PAC start murdering dudes again. Serena vs Thunder Rosa should be good. The Vegas stuff might be good, but will likely be 2020 Jericho goofy nonsense. TBD. Zero interest in a way too long Bucks flippy match or Trashidy vs Kip.


Oh look, Cody the most important part of Darby’s feud with Team Taz.

Shocker!


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Oh look, Cody the most important part of Darby’s feud with Team Taz.
> 
> Shocker!


The legend returns!


----------



## bdon

Cody burying the World Championship. What a shocker.


Cody talks about like “the real” stuff. Starts a feud with Shaq.

I hate that fucking prick. Ban me for that while we’re at it.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> Cody burying the World Championship. What a shocker.
> 
> 
> Cody talks about like “the real” stuff. Starts a feud with Shaq.
> 
> I hate that fucking prick. Ban me for that while we’re at it.


The TNT championship is his world championship since he can't fight for the world championship anymore so of course he's going to say that the TNT belt is the best since he can't win anything bigger.


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> The TNT championship is his world championship since he can't fight for the world championship anymore so of course he's going to say that the TNT belt is the best since he can't win anything bigger.


So, he ISN’T an EVP with a vested interest in making sure the WORLD championship is the top belt?

He buries his company a little more every time he says shit like this. Dude is a fucking mark.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> So, he ISN’T an EVP with a vested interest in making sure the WORLD championship is the top belt?
> 
> He buries his company a little more every time he says shit like this. Dude is a fucking mark.


You know he don't always talk as an EVP, he's also in character.


----------



## omaroo

Cody is a cunt who is only out for himself.

TNT title is a joke yet its the no 1 title in the industry...right


----------



## kamaro011

He should resign as EVP, every statement and action he is doing will be under assumption will be because he had some power in Company, in character or not.

Triple H is gotten many criticizm doing that, why Cody can't?


----------



## Mister Sinister

Cage and Starks cost Mox the heavyweight world title; Mox fights Cage for the FTW openweight world title, Mox loses the FTW title in a 3-way with Fenix and Jericho, Mox gets back the HW contendership in a battle royale, and we get Omega vs Mox 2 at All Out. Meanwhile, Ricky Starks becomes the flightweight world champion.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> Oh look, Cody the most important part of Darby’s feud with Team Taz.
> 
> Shocker!


Cody loses his belt, moves straight on to a celebrity feud which he runs simultaneously alongside a feud with Cage, Starks and Darby. Gets a mid week video package and then main events dynamite over a returning main eventer who hasn’t wrestled for 8 months and a world title contract signing for probably the biggest match AEW has left.

The only reason this match should be in the main event is if this is when Shaq appears, and if he doesn’t appear this week then last weeks segment was pointless and could’ve been done at a later date. Even then I wouldn’t put the contract signing on the same episode as a celebrity debut because it will take the limelight away from the contract signing.


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> Cody loses his belt, moves straight on to a celebrity feud which he runs simultaneously alongside a feud with Cage, Starks and Darby. Gets a mid week video package and then main events dynamite over a returning main eventer who hasn’t wrestled for 8 months and a world title contract signing for probably the biggest match AEW has left.
> 
> The only reason this match should be in the main event is if this is when Shaq appears, and if he doesn’t appear this week then last weeks segment was pointless and could’ve been done at a later date. Even then I wouldn’t put the contract signing on the same episode as a celebrity debut because it will take the limelight away from the contract signing.


Did I not predict Cody would pull out all stops to try and steal the Mox and Omega thunder? People don’t seem to get it, but every time you use someone else’s move, do something to upstage the main card, find a way to make yourself seem more important in spite of a loss, whatever the case may be: that is a form of burial.

No, they’re not done for good, but you have just killed any chance they had of growing in popularity. Terry Bollea, aka Hulk Hogan, was the king of this shit. He lost to 14 people in his career, only 26 clean losses, and yet every time he lost, he walked away feeling like the most important part of the story going forward.

Ric Flair put people “over”, didn’t matter if he was winning or losing, you were walking away a more interesting character. If you wrestled Hogan, whether you won or lost, you would NOT be going “over” him on the card or even in the story told every Monday night.

I fucking despised Hogan for it, and he’s the biggest goddamn star the industry has ever known (Rock may have an argument), and Cody fucking rHHHodes is no goddamn Hulk Hogan.

Fuck that bleached blonde dipshit.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> Did I not predict Cody would pull out all stops to try and steal the Mox and Omega thunder? People don’t seem to get it, but every time you use someone else’s move, do something to upstage the main card, find a way to make yourself seem more important in spite of a loss, whatever the case may be: that is a form of burial.
> 
> No, they’re not done for good, but you have just killed any chance they had of growing in popularity. Terry Bollea, aka Hulk Hogan, was the king of this shit. He lost to 14 people in his career, only 26 clean losses, and yet every time he lost, he walked away feeling like the most important part of the story going forward.
> 
> Ric Flair put people “over”, didn’t matter if he was winning or losing, you were walking away a more interesting character. If you wrestled Hogan, whether you won or lost, you would NOT be going “over” him on the card or even in the story told every Monday night.
> 
> I fucking despised Hogan for it, and he’s the biggest goddamn star the industry has ever known (Rock may have an argument), and Cody fucking rHHHodes is no goddamn Hulk Hogan.
> 
> Fuck that bleached blonde dipshit.


I do love it how wins and losses don’t matter to the guy who said wins and losses matter 😂

As far as I’m concerned, the Elite now have everything they want with Bucks being champs, Kenny being in world title scene (and probably winning title) and Cody (with Brandi) being the most important part of the show from a tv time/storyline basis so I’m interested to see if they are able to actually draw and increase their fan base.

If not then where does AEW go from here.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

bdon said:


> Cody burying the World Championship. What a shocker.
> 
> 
> Cody talks about like “the real” stuff. Starts a feud with Shaq.
> 
> I hate that fucking prick. Ban me for that while we’re at it.


It's storyline because he can't go for the main belt and you're treating it like real life 🤯


----------



## Pentagon Senior

omaroo said:


> Cody is a cunt who is only out for himself.
> 
> TNT title is a joke yet its the no 1 title in the industry...right


It's part of his storyline and character (being restricted from going fir the other belt) - going by the way he has 'gotten at' people it seems he's doing a great job!


----------



## rbl85

Pentagon Senior said:


> It's storyline because he can't go for the main belt and you're treating it like real life 🤯


It's still real to him.


----------



## Erik.

Looking forward to the Mox/Omega contract signing - hopefully next week we get a sit down interview with Tony or JR.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Erik. said:


> Looking forward to the Mox/Omega contract signing - hopefully next week we get a sit down interview with Tony or JR.


Same - they need to be featured on every episode given the short time frame. Hopefully they can build a decent bit of heat despite that.


----------



## 304418

Ugh...another in ring contract signing segment.

Wouldn’t it be neat if, for a change, Omega signed the contract earlier in the day in an office? And then interrupted Moxley when he’s about to sign it in the ring?


----------



## bdon

Imagine thinking Cody is just doing a “work” at this point.


----------



## rbl85

Imagine Bdon not being biased


----------



## Pentagon Senior

bdon said:


> Imagine thinking Cody is just doing a “work” at this point.


The Cody story - rising from the ashes of WWE's mishandling of him - is integral to the AEW story. Personally, I think it works well as he embodies what AEW is about. I can see why it would irk someone who's not a fan because he is a dominant character. 

But whatever your view of Cody (I like him) the narrative around the belts is clearly a storyline borne from the stipulation that he cannot go for the main belt. I'm surprised that much is even up for debate.


----------



## omaroo

Pentagon Senior said:


> It's part of his storyline and character (being restricted from going fir the other belt) - going by the way he has 'gotten at' people it seems he's doing a great job!


Ok you keep believing that lol.

Think that jackass really does believe that mid card title is the top of the tree.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

omaroo said:


> Ok you keep believing that lol.
> 
> Think that jackass really does believe that mid card title is the top of the tree.


You genuinely think there is zero link between his comments on the TNT championship being most important and the storyline where he can't go for the main belt?

I can see that he is egotistical irl (and that clearly winds some people up lol) but that fits with his character too imo. It would seem a strange move to agree to the storyline in the first place if he's only interested in putting himself over everyone, including Mox. I think he sees himself as a bit of a star and that he can help AEW gain momentum by being a main player - and I actually agree with him - he's one of the best overall packages, adds drama/emotion/prestige and epitomes what AEW is about in many ways.

At some point, the likes of Darby Allin (already started), Page, MJF etc need to become the main stars but there's plenty of time for that down the line. Cody, Jericho, Mox are the stars to build around in year one.


----------



## 3venflow

Cody loves AEW and is fully invested in it. This is his platform to be what he wants and for that reason, there's no way he would deliberately demean the AEW World Title.

Look, if Cody wanted the AEW belt he could have it. Clauses and rules in pro wrestling rarely stick... how often have Terry Funk and Atsushi Onita broken their retirements for example? It'd be easy to gimmick a way around his world title ban.

He's made the TNT title important and Jericho + Moxley have made the AEW title important. The regular viewer of AEW is likely to see both titles as important, just like NJPW fans do with the IWGP Heavyweight and IWGP Intercontinental belts (currently both held by one man). But it's pretty clear the AEW title is number one, since it headlines all the PPVs. The TNT belt is more of a TV title and the last match (Cody vs. Darby) was third on the Full Gear card, before the Shida vs. Nyla, FTR vs. Bucks and Moxley vs. Kingston title matches.

Also, the complaints about Cody's TV time? Well yeah, he's one of their most charismatic, talented and marketable wrestlers, so of course he should have a prominent role!

I'm 100% convinced Cody has good intentions for AEW, he represents the company well in the media and has been a big part of its early success. He has no reason to 'sabotage' the main title, it'd be against his own interests.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Cody loves AEW and is fully invested in it. This is his platform to be what he wants and for that reason, there's no way he would deliberately demean the AEW World Title.
> 
> Look, if Cody wanted the AEW belt he could have it. Clauses and rules in pro wrestling rarely stick... how often have Terry Funk and Atsushi Onita broken their retirements for example? It'd be easy to gimmick a way around his world title ban.
> 
> He's made the TNT title important and Jericho + Moxley have made the AEW title important. The regular viewer of AEW is likely to see both titles as important, just like NJPW fans do with the IWGP Heavyweight and IWGP Intercontinental belts (currently both held by one man). But it's pretty clear the AEW title is number one, since it headlines all the PPVs. The TNT belt is more of a TV title and the last match (Cody vs. Darby) was third on the Full Gear card, before the Shida vs. Nyla, FTR vs. Bucks and Moxley vs. Kingston title matches.
> 
> Also, the complaints about Cody's TV time? Well yeah, he's one of their most charismatic, talented and marketable wrestlers, so of course he should have a prominent role!
> 
> I'm 100% convinced Cody has good intentions for AEW, he represents the company well in the media and has been a big part of its early success. He has no reason to 'sabotage' the main title, it'd be against his own interests.


Couldnt have put it any better myself.


----------



## bdon

“HHH has no reason to bury the rest of the roster! It would be against his own interests!!”


----------



## Geeee

I think Cody and Triple H are pretty rad


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody isn't HHH, he's Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## bdon

For those that believe this is a “work”, can ANY single one of you explain what good this does anyone but Cody?

Darby wins the title, goes back to his feud with Team Taz, but is immediately lessened by having Cody inserted into said feud. Why does the TV Title get more exposure and story-building segments than the AEW World Championship.

And this isn’t just a TNT Title problem. They put more story and effort into the Women’s NWA Championship than they did their own goddamn AEW Women’s title match. So, yes, these motherfuckers are dumb enough to bury their titles.

Ask anyone, and they’ll tell you. I predicted Cody would go out of his way to try and bury the Mox-Omega feud. I predicted this a month ago. The very first goddamn Dynamite after losing his precious TNT Title, he is back working for a feud with MJF, attacked by Team Taz, and suddenly going to feud with Shaq.

This all goes without saying that he basically pulled Moxley out of the Darby/Mox/Hobbs vs Team Taz/Archer storyline and inserted himself into it. Think about that! He literally took the creation that Mox got over and inserted himself into it.

So again, what good is this supposed “work” doing for the company, the storyline, the auxiliary characters, the greater AEW Universe, etc...OTHER THAN GETTING CODY OVER?


----------



## Pentagon Senior

bdon said:


> For those that believe this is a “work”, can ANY single one of you explain what good this does anyone but Cody?
> 
> Darby wins the title, goes back to his feud with Team Taz, but is immediately lessened by having Cody inserted into said feud. Why does the TV Title get more exposure and story-building segments than the AEW World Championship.
> 
> And this isn’t just a TNT Title problem. They put more story and effort into the Women’s NWA Championship than they did their own goddamn AEW Women’s title match. So, yes, these motherfuckers are dumb enough to bury their titles.
> 
> Ask anyone, and they’ll tell you. I predicted Cody would go out of his way to try and bury the Mox-Omega feud. I predicted this a month ago. The very first goddamn Dynamite after losing his precious TNT Title, he is back working for a feud with MJF, attacked by Team Taz, and suddenly going to feud with Shaq.
> 
> This all goes without saying that he basically pulled Moxley out of the Darby/Mox/Hobbs vs Team Taz/Archer storyline and inserted himself into it. Think about that! He literally took the creation that Mox got over and inserted himself into it.
> 
> So again, what good is this supposed “work” doing for the company, the storyline, the auxiliary characters, the greater AEW Universe, etc...OTHER THAN GETTING CODY OVER?


I think Darby benefits from winning a title that has been given prestige, as will subsequent TNT champions. I think the show as a whole benefits from having a second prestigious belt. 

The world championship has not been rammed down our throats to the same extent - I agree with that. I imagine it's been to stop Mox's long reign going stale and to make it a more special belt in that sense. The TNT title is effectively a tv title so it makes sense that we see a lot more if it. Mox's reign has been a little lacklustre in terms of the feuds and storylines, I agree, but I don't think that's down to Cody's ego so much as the reasons laid out above. 

The women's belt has been mistreated clearly - they need to pull their socks up on that front. Again, I don't see the connection to Cody's ego there just a weak division and poor booking.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

AEW world title feels unreachable - and if you get to that level, you've made it. That's how it should be. not fuckin hot potato it between 2-3 people in the space of a year.


----------



## bdon

Optikk is All Elite said:


> AEW world title feels unreachable - and if you get to that level, you've made it. That's how it should be. not fuckin hot potato it between 2-3 people in the space of a year.


No one is saying it should be hot potatoe, but in a company with this much talent, Jon fucking Moxley should not have his one memorable feud be against Eddie fucking Kingston.

And now they’re giving away their one money feud that has any chance of growing the viewership, and Cody is throwing a celebrity into the mix that negates the importance of Moxley vs Omega, stealing the thunder of what is supposed to be your biggest World Title match to date: the WWE superstar vs the IWC Indy Darling.

But everything has to be about Cody and Jericho.


----------



## Shock Street

bdon said:


> But everything has to be about Cody and Jericho.


Would you go as far as to say they're become they're become they're becominggggggg a Judas in, a Judas in your mind?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Cody loves AEW and is fully invested in it. This is his platform to be what he wants and for that reason, there's no way he would deliberately demean the AEW World Title.
> 
> Look, if Cody wanted the AEW belt he could have it. Clauses and rules in pro wrestling rarely stick... how often have Terry Funk and Atsushi Onita broken their retirements for example? It'd be easy to gimmick a way around his world title ban.
> 
> He's made the TNT title important and Jericho + Moxley have made the AEW title important. The regular viewer of AEW is likely to see both titles as important, just like NJPW fans do with the IWGP Heavyweight and IWGP Intercontinental belts (currently both held by one man). But it's pretty clear the AEW title is number one, since it headlines all the PPVs. The TNT belt is more of a TV title and the last match (Cody vs. Darby) was third on the Full Gear card, before the Shida vs. Nyla, FTR vs. Bucks and Moxley vs. Kingston title matches.
> 
> Also, the complaints about Cody's TV time? Well yeah, he's one of their most charismatic, talented and marketable wrestlers, so of course he should have a prominent role!
> 
> I'm 100% convinced Cody has good intentions for AEW, he represents the company well in the media and has been a big part of its early success. He has no reason to 'sabotage' the main title, it'd be against his own interests.


you make so much sense that it is staggering that people will even disagree

there is the story and then there is real life


----------



## fabi1982

Pentagon Senior said:


> I think Darby benefits from winning a title that has been given prestige, as will subsequent TNT champions. I think the show as a whole benefits from having a second prestigious belt.


But just compare Darby‘s win and Cody‘s win. iirc Cody came out the next week talking for like 10 mins or even had a celebration. What did Darby get? Being the sidekick of a Cody segment and now working with him agains TT. I didnt watch last week but did Darby had any words yet in his win or any kind of „prestige“ got passed to him? I actually cant see that and it just proofs everyone wrong who said Darby would benefit from the win. Why tf did Cody lose and next week he just went on to the next thing? And Darby just being a sidekick? I dont like Cody, I dont hate him as much as bdon, but he is right.

All Cody does is trying to right his own wrongs, doesnt matter if in ROH, NJPW or now AEW. Only difference to the first two is, now he can make sure it is seen.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you make so much sense that it is staggering that people will even disagree
> 
> there is the story and then there is real life


imagine darby winning the aew title.
you can't.

just screaming cody rHHHodes many times does not change anything.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

fabi1982 said:


> But just compare Darby‘s win and Cody‘s win. iirc Cody came out the next week talking for like 10 mins or even had a celebration. What did Darby get? Being the sidekick of a Cody segment and now working with him agains TT. I didnt watch last week but did Darby had any words yet in his win or any kind of „prestige“ got passed to him? I actually cant see that and it just proofs everyone wrong who said Darby would benefit from the win. Why tf did Cody lose and next week he just went on to the next thing? And Darby just being a sidekick? I dont like Cody, I dont hate him as much as bdon, but he is right.
> 
> All Cody does is trying to right his own wrongs, doesnt matter if in ROH, NJPW or now AEW. Only difference to the first two is, now he can make sure it is seen.


I won't disagree that Cody has an ego and that it shows. But I think it ties into his character work too - he's a member of a prestigious wrestling family who made himself into a star outside of WWE. It was a major storyline when AEW started and it still fits nicely with the whole AEW ethos to this day.

Darby is probably not going to be a big talker is he? He's likely to be a quiet, lurking in the shadows type character which I like and think suits him. 

The way I see it with Cody's ego is he probably thinks what he's doing, by associating with Darby, will make the latter a bigger star. Whether that's true I'm not sure and I definitely want to see Darby getting some distance from him at some point. Where I disagree is that Cody is being selfish and wanting to put himself over Darby. I genuinely see it that he thinks he's doing him a solid.

The TNT title is prestigious because of Cody, regardless of everything else though. And I do think Darby (and subsequent winners) benefit from that. Him winning at the ppv was a massive deal - it wouldn't have been had Cody not established it like he did.

I personally like Cody, I think he's a great all rounder, his story epitomises AEW and therefore from my perspective it makes sense to have him center stage a lot of the time. I can see how that would wind up people who are not fans but I disagree that it's selfishness and imagine he's doing what he thinks is best for business - furthermore I think he's correct to do so.

I've still not seen an explanation as to why he allowed the world championship stipulation if his only motivation is to put himself over (rather than the company as a whole).


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Pentagon Senior said:


> I won't disagree that Cody has an ego and that it shows. But I think it ties into his character work too - he's a member of a prestigious wrestling family who made himself into a star outside of WWE. It was a major storyline when AEW started and it still fits nicely with the whole AEW ethos to this day.
> 
> Darby is probably not going to be a big talker is he? He's likely to be a quiet, lurking in the shadows type character which I like and think suits him.
> 
> The way I see it with Cody's ego is he probably thinks what he's doing, by associating with Darby, will make the latter a bigger star. Whether that's true I'm not sure and I definitely want to see Darby getting some distance from him at some point. Where I disagree is that Cody is being selfish and wanting to put himself over Darby. I genuinely see it that he thinks he's doing him a solid.
> 
> The TNT title is prestigious because of Cody, regardless of everything else though. And I do think Darby (and subsequent winners) benefit from that. Him winning at the ppv was a massive deal - it wouldn't have been had Cody not established it like he did.
> 
> I personally like Cody, I think he's a great all rounder, his story epitomises AEW and therefore from my perspective it makes sense to have him center stage a lot of the time. I can see how that would wind up people who are not fans but I disagree that it's selfishness and imagine he's doing what he thinks is best for business - furthermore I think he's correct to do so.
> 
> I've still not seen an explanation as to why he allowed the world championship stipulation if his only motivation is to put himself over (rather than the company as a whole).


Plus to further your last point, he now wants to avenge his life to MJF and cancel out that stipulation. That in itself shows how highly he thinks of the world title.

if he was above the world title, he wouldn’t care about winning the world title.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Optikk is All Elite said:


> Plus to further your last point, he now wants to avenge his life to MJF and cancel out that stipulation. That in itself shows how highly he thinks of the world title.
> 
> if he was above the world title, he wouldn’t care about winning the world title.


Oh right I must have missed that somehow - thanks! So his comments about TNT title being more important will be shown up as arrogant/egotistical character work if/when that happens? That would make sense, he's clearly hammering that point home for some reason.


----------



## sim8

Not been this excited for a Dynamite for a while. Looking forward to this week


----------



## Mister Sinister

I would put the contract segment in Q5. I don't like these segments, but at least put it in Q5 instead of some random ten minute hole on the show.

If they had followed my Full Gear ideas, Omega, Taz, Cage and Starks would be a team now, and the main event this week could be Mox, Allin and Cody vs Omega and team Taz.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Erik. said:


> Who on earth have you seen shit on the 80s presentation?


Are you serious?

Off the top of my head Pippen, Dolladrew, Prosper, CattleClass and a heap of others have argued for months with the likes of me, @Cult03, @The Wood, @El Hammerstone, @Two Sheds, @La Parka etc that old school traditional style wrestling isn't the way to go and that the wrestling industry is past that.

Orange Cassidy has openly admitted to mainstream media that the sole reason he was hired by The Young Bucks was to stick it to traditionalists who feel wrestling should be more realistic.

Matt Hardy and Sammy Guevara in their latest PPV match mocked Jim Cornette (Perhaps the most vocal of wrestling returning to a traditional style) live on PPV with their comment of "Get out of the mud Sammy or we'll be accused of being a mud show by an old man"

Tony Khan took part in a segment where Cornette's podcast was mocked.

Everybody laughed at this for months, everyone said people such as myself were wrong and now AEW is seemingly going in that direction (At least aesthetically) and it's "NAH FAM I'VE NEVER SEEN ANYONE SHIT ON OLD SCHOOL WRESTLING HERE EVER!"

Da fuck?



bdon said:


> Did I not predict Cody would pull out all stops to try and steal the Mox and Omega thunder? People don’t seem to get it, but every time you use someone else’s move, do something to upstage the main card, find a way to make yourself seem more important in spite of a loss, whatever the case may be: that is a form of burial.
> 
> No, they’re not done for good, but you have just killed any chance they had of growing in popularity. Terry Bollea, aka Hulk Hogan, was the king of this shit. He lost to 14 people in his career, only 26 clean losses, and yet every time he lost, he walked away feeling like the most important part of the story going forward.
> 
> Ric Flair put people “over”, didn’t matter if he was winning or losing, you were walking away a more interesting character. If you wrestled Hogan, whether you won or lost, you would NOT be going “over” him on the card or even in the story told every Monday night.
> 
> I fucking despised Hogan for it, and he’s the biggest goddamn star the industry has ever known (Rock may have an argument), and Cody fucking rHHHodes is no goddamn Hulk Hogan.
> 
> Fuck that bleached blonde dipshit.


I've been waiting a long week to say this

TELL EMMMMM BDONNNNNN!!!


----------



## Shock Street

Chip Chipperson said:


> now AEW is seemingly going in that direction (At least aesthetically)


My bet is this is a one week thing and it never happens again. AEW is just trying to be cute.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Off the top of my head Pippen, Dolladrew, Prosper, CattleClass and a heap of others have argued for months with the likes of me, @Cult03, @The Wood, @El Hammerstone, @Two Sheds, @La Parka etc that old school traditional style wrestling isn't the way to go and that the wrestling industry is past that.
> 
> Orange Cassidy has openly admitted to mainstream media that the sole reason he was hired by The Young Bucks was to stick it to traditionalists who feel wrestling should be more realistic.
> 
> Matt Hardy and Sammy Guevara in their latest PPV match mocked Jim Cornette (Perhaps the most vocal of wrestling returning to a traditional style) live on PPV with their comment of "Get out of the mud Sammy or we'll be accused of being a mud show by an old man"
> 
> Tony Khan took part in a segment where Cornette's podcast was mocked.
> 
> Everybody laughed at this for months, everyone said people such as myself were wrong and now AEW is seemingly going in that direction (At least aesthetically) and it's "NAH FAM I'VE NEVER SEEN ANYONE SHIT ON OLD SCHOOL WRESTLING HERE EVER!"
> 
> Da fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting a long week to say this
> 
> TELL EMMMMM BDONNNNNN!!!


_sniff_

I’m back, bitches.


----------



## Carter84

New Retro Card for tomorrow looks 👌


----------



## Aedubya

Tonights the night Will Hobbs joins TeamTaz


----------



## thorn123

not sure I want a second show ... I love the weeklong anticipation for dynamite ... this week looks great


----------



## fabi1982

Pentagon Senior said:


> I won't disagree that Cody has an ego and that it shows. But I think it ties into his character work too - he's a member of a prestigious wrestling family who made himself into a star outside of WWE. It was a major storyline when AEW started and it still fits nicely with the whole AEW ethos to this day.
> 
> Darby is probably not going to be a big talker is he? He's likely to be a quiet, lurking in the shadows type character which I like and think suits him.
> 
> The way I see it with Cody's ego is he probably thinks what he's doing, by associating with Darby, will make the latter a bigger star. Whether that's true I'm not sure and I definitely want to see Darby getting some distance from him at some point. Where I disagree is that Cody is being selfish and wanting to put himself over Darby. I genuinely see it that he thinks he's doing him a solid.
> 
> The TNT title is prestigious because of Cody, regardless of everything else though. And I do think Darby (and subsequent winners) benefit from that. Him winning at the ppv was a massive deal - it wouldn't have been had Cody not established it like he did.
> 
> I personally like Cody, I think he's a great all rounder, his story epitomises AEW and therefore from my perspective it makes sense to have him center stage a lot of the time. I can see how that would wind up people who are not fans but I disagree that it's selfishness and imagine he's doing what he thinks is best for business - furthermore I think he's correct to do so.
> 
> I've still not seen an explanation as to why he allowed the world championship stipulation if his only motivation is to put himself over (rather than the company as a whole).


Ok so why is it two Dynamites and Darby didnt defend his title? I cant remember two weeks of Cody not defending (maybe only going into a PPV). Why does Darby need to be part of that storyline? Heck why does TT need to be part if it? Why cant they split this and have Cody vs his ego and Darby vs Starks (TT). What is the issue with Cody and TT and what is the issue with TT and Cody? So there is no reason for me besides Cody doesnt want to step aside for some weeks (heck he doesnt need to, but at least stay at one storyline).

And how does the title rubbs off prestige to Darby when it is not Darby the champ and Cody, but Cody (the nothing) and Darby. At least have TT attack Darby and Cody helping, but this way around it doesnt help Darby.

I will give them the benefit of the doubt, if Shaq attacks tomorrow and Cody will get away from Darby and Darby will be presented as a star, not a sidekick, I will be fine.

But all Cody does (and I stand by that point as it is proven for a year now) is doing things to make his small ego be happy for once. If he would be such a star and WWE misused him, why were the weeks with Cody off better ratings wise than with Cody on? And not just the ratings, but the shows itself were much better with 20-25 minutes more time to develop other storylines.


----------



## bdon

fabi1982 said:


> Ok so why is it two Dynamites and Darby didnt defend his title? I cant remember two weeks of Cody not defending (maybe only going into a PPV). Why does Darby need to be part of that storyline? Heck why does TT need to be part if it? Why cant they split this and have Cody vs his ego and Darby vs Starks (TT). What is the issue with Cody and TT and what is the issue with TT and Cody? So there is no reason for me besides Cody doesnt want to step aside for some weeks (heck he doesnt need to, but at least stay at one storyline).
> 
> And how does the title rubbs off prestige to Darby when it is not Darby the champ and Cody, but Cody (the nothing) and Darby. At least have TT attack Darby and Cody helping, but this way around it doesnt help Darby.
> 
> I will give them the benefit of the doubt, if Shaq attacks tomorrow and Cody will get away from Darby and Darby will be presented as a star, not a sidekick, I will be fine.
> 
> But all Cody does (and I stand by that point as it is proven for a year now) is doing things to make his small ego be happy for once. If he would be such a star and WWE misused him, why were the weeks with Cody off better ratings wise than with Cody on? And not just the ratings, but the shows itself were much better with 20-25 minutes more time to develop other storylines.


TELL EM, BDON!!!


----------



## bdon

fabi1982 said:


> Ok so why is it two Dynamites and Darby didnt defend his title? I cant remember two weeks of Cody not defending (maybe only going into a PPV). Why does Darby need to be part of that storyline? Heck why does TT need to be part if it? Why cant they split this and have Cody vs his ego and Darby vs Starks (TT). What is the issue with Cody and TT and what is the issue with TT and Cody? So there is no reason for me besides Cody doesnt want to step aside for some weeks (heck he doesnt need to, but at least stay at one storyline).
> 
> And how does the title rubbs off prestige to Darby when it is not Darby the champ and Cody, but Cody (the nothing) and Darby. At least have TT attack Darby and Cody helping, but this way around it doesnt help Darby.
> 
> I will give them the benefit of the doubt, if Shaq attacks tomorrow and Cody will get away from Darby and Darby will be presented as a star, not a sidekick, I will be fine.
> 
> But all Cody does (and I stand by that point as it is proven for a year now) is doing things to make his small ego be happy for once. If he would be such a star and WWE misused him, why were the weeks with Cody off better ratings wise than with Cody on? And not just the ratings, but the shows itself were much better with 20-25 minutes more time to develop other storylines.


And I’ll ask this of those that defend Cody’s booking, only asking once since a generalized question for me banned last week: why would you have Shaq show up on the same night you are trying to present a contract signing to the biggest title match to date between your biggest singles competitors? That does nothing for their match. It only serves to drive home to everyone watching that “while this match is important, Cody is more important, because he has the celebrity attached to his story!”

And if you don’t get why my comments are true, then you don’t understand human psychology, marketing, storytelling, or anything else about tv, and you are to blame for AEW not growing its audience.


----------



## Carter84

OC v Kip instead of a Darby Singles Run, Seems Cody was telling the truth for once when he said Darby ain't the face of the company material, 

PAC IS BACK, FECK YEAHHH​


----------



## bdon

Orange Cassidy vs John Silver
Orange Cassidy vs Kip Sabian

What was the point of all those wasted segments placing Cassidy opposite of Jericho? What was the point of having Cody work with him immediately after Jericho was finished with him?

I’m glad Cassidy is back in the undercard where he can help those segments maybe be more watchable with his comedy shtick, but his booking since losing to Cody only serves to upset me more as it is a stark reminder of the many months of wasted television spent on Jericho and Cassidy’s WWE comedy BS.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

fabi1982 said:


> Ok so why is it two Dynamites and Darby didnt defend his title? I cant remember two weeks of Cody not defending (maybe only going into a PPV). Why does Darby need to be part of that storyline? Heck why does TT need to be part if it? Why cant they split this and have Cody vs his ego and Darby vs Starks (TT). What is the issue with Cody and TT and what is the issue with TT and Cody? So there is no reason for me besides Cody doesnt want to step aside for some weeks (heck he doesnt need to, but at least stay at one storyline).
> 
> And how does the title rubbs off prestige to Darby when it is not Darby the champ and Cody, but Cody (the nothing) and Darby. At least have TT attack Darby and Cody helping, but this way around it doesnt help Darby.
> 
> I will give them the benefit of the doubt, if Shaq attacks tomorrow and Cody will get away from Darby and Darby will be presented as a star, not a sidekick, I will be fine.
> 
> But all Cody does (and I stand by that point as it is proven for a year now) is doing things to make his small ego be happy for once. If he would be such a star and WWE misused him, why were the weeks with Cody off better ratings wise than with Cody on? And not just the ratings, but the shows itself were much better with 20-25 minutes more time to develop other storylines.


Not every TNT champ will defend in the same way Cody did - I don't think Brodie defended every week did he? Cody's weekly defences are what helped to build prestige but I think it suits Darby to go another route as he has more mystique around his character.

I do agree that Darby needs some separation from Cody to push on - so let's see what happens. It does fit the storyline for Cody and him to be together however, since their paths have been overlapping for a while, so I don't have a particular issue with Cody's involvement for the short term. 

I sense a lot of this comes down to people's individual taste and dislike of Cody. He is clearly a divisive character and is egotistical both irl but also in terms of storyline. It entertains me to be honest - I enjoy his presence and think he brings value to the table. But as stated above it would benefit Darby to be set free at some point, so it'll be interesting to see what develops over the next week or two.

I don't have much of an opinion on the ratings side - I would need to study that closer so will have to take your word on that for the time being.


----------



## Geeee

It just occurred to me that the old school poster layout is probably because the NWA Championship is on the line



Aedubya said:


> Tonights the night Will Hobbs joins TeamTaz


Yeah. Will Hobbs just being Darby's big buddy is a dead end. Darby is a loner who doesn't want friends or tag team partners. Hobbs pretty much has to turn.


----------



## RiverFenix

bdon said:


> Orange Cassidy vs John Silver
> Orange Cassidy vs Kip Sabian
> 
> What was the point of all those wasted segments placing Cassidy opposite of Jericho? What was the point of having Cody work with him immediately after Jericho was finished with him?
> 
> I’m glad Cassidy is back in the undercard where he can help those segments maybe be more watchable with his comedy shtick, but his booking since losing to Cody only serves to upset me more as it is a stark reminder of the many months of wasted television spent on Jericho and Cassidy’s WWE comedy BS.


Absolutely ruined any MJF vs Jericho pay off in this current program as well. I mean the booking has been shit for it as well, but MJF vs Jericho feud was as much a "dream match" as AEW had at it's inception.


----------



## RiverFenix

Carter84 said:


> New Retro Card for tomorrow looks 👌
> 
> View attachment 93823​


Pac vs Blade labeling is backwards. It should be The Blade versus PAC given the placement of the photos.


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Absolutely ruined any MJF vs Jericho pay off in this current program as well. I mean the booking has been shit for it as well, but MJF vs Jericho feud was as much a "dream match" as AEW had at it's inception.


I dunno. I still think Jericho and MJF can turn this around. All it will take is for one of them to take a sharp turn from silly to serious.


----------



## bdon

Pentagon Senior said:


> Not every TNT champ will defend in the same way Cody did - I don't think Brodie defended every week did he? Cody's weekly defences are what helped to build prestige but I think it suits Darby to go another route as he has more mystique around his character.
> 
> I do agree that Darby needs some separation from Cody to push on - so let's see what happens. It does fit the storyline for Cody and him to be together however, since their paths have been overlapping for a while, so I don't have a particular issue with Cody's involvement for the short term.
> 
> I sense a lot of this comes down to people's individual taste and dislike of Cody. He is clearly a divisive character and is egotistical both irl but also in terms of storyline. It entertains me to be honest - I enjoy his presence and think he brings value to the table. But as stated above it would benefit Darby to be set free at some point, so it'll be interesting to see what develops over the next week or two.
> 
> I don't have much of an opinion on the ratings side - I would need to study that closer so will have to take your word on that for the time being.


Do you not see how Cody basically took Moxley’s spot in the Darby/Hobbs stuff?


----------



## bdon

Geeee said:


> I dunno. I still think Jericho and MJF can turn this around. All it will take is for one of them to take a sharp turn from silly to serious.


You can’t make Jericho feel unbeatable after he lost to Orange Cassidy twice. That egg has been scrambled, pick another and start over.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Orange Cassidy vs John Silver
> Orange Cassidy vs Kip Sabian
> 
> What was the point of all those wasted segments placing Cassidy opposite of Jericho? What was the point of having Cody work with him immediately after Jericho was finished with him?
> 
> I’m glad Cassidy is back in the undercard where he can help those segments maybe be more watchable with his comedy shtick, but his booking since losing to Cody only serves to upset me more as it is a stark reminder of the many months of wasted television spent on Jericho and Cassidy’s WWE comedy BS.


At least they are realizing more and more that he sucks. Several on here will still defend the Summer of Insanity booking, but at least the company is seeing what we see more and more.

How about that poster though? Not a world champ to be found on it.


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> At least they are realizing more and more that he sucks. Several on here will still defend the Summer of Insanity booking, but at least the company is seeing what we see more and more.
> 
> How about that poster though? Not a world champ to be found on it.


That’s just a work, duh.


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> At least they are realizing more and more that he sucks. Several on here will still defend the Summer of Insanity booking, but at least the company is seeing what we see more and more.
> 
> How about that poster though? Not a world champ to be found on it.


No world champ. No #1 contender. Nothing about a contract signing.

Cody sure knows how to work.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> No world champ. No #1 contender. Nothing about a contract signing.
> 
> Cody sure knows how to work.


----------



## Geeee

bdon said:


> You can’t make Jericho feel unbeatable after he lost to Orange Cassidy twice. That egg has been scrambled, pick another and start over.


Jericho has never felt unbeatable. However, throughout his career, he has proven to be able to make feuds feel personal. 

This is why I'm optimistic that this can still turn around.


----------



## Prosper

Geeee said:


> Jericho has never felt unbeatable. However, throughout his career, he has proven to be able to make feuds feel personal.
> 
> This is why I'm optimistic that this can still turn around.


Literally all he has to do is turn babyface and losing to OC becomes an irrelevant thing of the past.


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> Literally all he has to do is turn babyface and losing to OC becomes an irrelevant thing of the past.


I agree with everyone saying Jericho can rebuild and turn all of this around. But, there are people refusing to acknowledge that he actually DOES have to rebuild because of the garbage he has been doing most of this year. The OC stuff was obviously horrible to me at the time and the company is finally realizing that. I just wish people would stop excusing the dumb.


----------



## Geeee

prosperwithdeen said:


> Literally all he has to do is turn babyface and losing to OC becomes an irrelevant thing of the past.


Well. I do think the overall quality of Jericho's work will also have to improve, as he has had several polarizing comedy segments in the covid era.


----------



## Erik.

I genuinely think Will Hobbs joins Team Taz and we get Starks and Cage getting a big win over ranked opponents.

Look how he's been "late" a few time with his run ins and he never responded to Taz's offer.

Not sure how I'd feel about it personally as I do think Hobbs could be a break out star but maybe the roster is a bit too big for him to have the focus on him in that way and having him with Team Taz, being in the background a bit and picking up impressive wins selected by Taz would be good for him for now.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> I agree with everyone saying Jericho can rebuild and turn all of this around. But, there are people refusing to acknowledge that he actually DOES have to rebuild because of the garbage he has been doing most of this year. The OC stuff was obviously horrible to me at the time and the company is finally realizing that. I just wish people would stop excusing the dumb.


Nah he would definitely have to rebuild that's for sure.


----------



## Geeee

Erik. said:


> I genuinely think Will Hobbs joins Team Taz and we get Starks and Cage getting a big win over ranked opponents.
> 
> Look how he's been "late" a few time with his run ins and he never responded to Taz's offer.
> 
> Not sure how I'd feel about it personally as I do think Hobbs could be a break out star but maybe the roster is a bit too big for him to have the focus on him in that way and having him with Team Taz, being in the background a bit and picking up impressive wins selected by Taz would be good for him for now.


The nice thing is that Team Taz gets a lot of TV time on Dynamite and they basically run AEW Dark. So, Hobbs would get a ton of development time.


----------



## Erik.

Geeee said:


> The nice thing is that Team Taz gets a lot of TV time on Dynamite and they basically run AEW Dark. So, Hobbs would get a ton of development time.


Leyla Hirsch joining would be nice too. 

They could do with a female.


----------



## Aedubya

Erik. said:


> Leyla Hirsch joining would be nice too.
> 
> They could do with a female.


Yeah she could be a female Taz lol


----------



## Geeee

Erik. said:


> Leyla Hirsch joining would be nice too.
> 
> They could do with a female.


One thing I don't get about Leyla Hirsch. She says she's from Russia but she's actually from New Jersey and her gear has Japanese katakana on it.

And Hirsch is like a German name?


----------



## Stellar

Looks like the NWA is having an influence on AEW. By the way, the old school style has always been liked on here and other places on the internet. Thats why NWA Powerrr had such a buzz before COVID happened.

Anyway, looking forward to PAC being in a match again..and yes, we better enjoy it before he gets stuck in the UK again.


----------



## La Parka

Geeee said:


> I dunno. I still think Jericho and MJF can turn this around. All it will take is for one of them to take a sharp turn from silly to serious.


----------



## rbl85

Geeee said:


> One thing I don't get about Leyla Hirsch. *She says* she's from Russia but she's actually from New Jersey and her gear has Japanese katakana on it.
> 
> And Hirsch is like a German name?


She's not the one saying it.


----------



## rbl85

Southerner said:


> Looks like the NWA is having an influence on AEW. By the way, the old school style has always been liked on here and other places on the internet. T*hats why NWA Powerrr had such a buzz before COVID happened.*
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to PAC being in a match again..and yes, we better enjoy it before he gets stuck in the UK again.


NWA had a buzz only for the first 5 episodes.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## kyledriver

Nba on tnt just posted a draft video of shaq, I'm hoping it's because he shows up tonight.

But most likely because the nba draft is tonight 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm ready for the most exciting night of weekly television!


----------



## Oracle

Do they always show a movie on TNT before Dynamite?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## La Parka

I didn't know Lil Mosey wrestled.


----------



## kyledriver

These guys any good? Never heard of em

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

OK good, get the flip fest out of the way first.


----------



## Whoanma

The Young F*cks!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Another flippy dippy tag team signed up. Let's see how they work tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## kyledriver

They are athletic as fuck but they need to pack on some muscle.

Seem pretty average 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I still cannot believe the cover of their book is them staring at each others' dicks.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Oh shit, Top Flight is a less botchy Private Party. They should be concerned right now!


----------



## kyledriver

Kinda thought this would be a squash but it's the bucks lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

These kids are slick af in the ring. I already like them more than Private Party.


----------



## One Shed

No ten count, no rules.


----------



## Oracle

3venflow said:


> These kids are slick af in the ring. I already like them more than Private Party.


Yep i wasnt expecting much but they really are better than PP


----------



## Whoanma

So, are the F*cks heel again today or what?


----------



## kyledriver

They definitely are better than private party lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Young Bucks vs Mini Bucks


----------



## somerandomfan

These kids have a future in this business.


----------



## One Shed

"Ref" not bothering to count AT ALL.


----------



## Geeee

Ham and Egger said:


> Oh shit, Top Flight is a less botchy Private Party. They should be concerned right now!


Sounds like they are younger than Private Party too?


----------



## Oracle

Do these kids have a contract?


----------



## RapShepard

Oracle said:


> Yep i wasnt expecting much but they really are better than PP


Lol nah


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> Sounds like they are younger than Private Party too?


19 and 21.


----------



## RapShepard

They're not better than private party y'all high. It's same level


----------



## La Parka

worst ref in wrestling history

every single week


----------



## bdon

That flip into the hurricanrana off the turnbuckle looked so bad.


----------



## kyledriver

Pretty good match, the kids looked all right

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Oh great, now the neon geeks.


----------



## somerandomfan

Oh right, I forgot these guys were signed.


----------



## Whoanma

And now they’re face again... wow...


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> And now they’re face again... wow...


They are going for Big Show's record.


----------



## Oracle

The bucks are supposed to be Heels wtf was that


----------



## Ham and Egger

Geeee said:


> Sounds like they are younger than Private Party too?


Yeah, they're 19 and 21. These guys looks super good for their age. I now know why they were signed. The tag division just got put on notice!


----------



## Geeee

RapShepard said:


> Lol nah


Private Party do have more of a character and an image that helps them stand out. I think Private Party are ahead as a package but Top Flight look crisp in the ring.


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> Private Party do have more of a character and an image that helps them stand out. I think Private Party are ahead as a package but Top Flight look crisp in the ring.


They both look just as green for me


----------



## Ham and Egger

RapShepard said:


> They're not better than private party y'all high. It's same level


Private Party spots are convoluted and get super messy at times. These guys were crisp in every move and didn't botch. I'd say they're better than PP besides the character department.


----------



## Whoanma

Jericho’s 7.


----------



## One Shed

Canadian Cooking Sherry. That was funny. The rest of that was silly.


----------



## SAMCRO

PLEASE GET MJF AWAY FROM CHRIS JERICHO!!!!! God damn MJF has been totally ruined since being paired with comedic try hard Jericho.


----------



## somerandomfan

You know, I really shouldn't be surprised to see Konnan, especially with Santana and Ortiz bringing him in.


----------



## One Shed

Piff the Magic Dragon. Good cameo.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

LAX


----------



## Geeee

Random Konnan sighting


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hager and Wardlow are in the strip club and they're just eye balling each other. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> Private Party spots are convoluted and get super messy at times. These guys were crisp in every move and didn't botch. I'd say they're better than PP besides the character department.


They're the same level, remember people felt the same about Private Party coming out of the first Dynamite


----------



## Whoanma

Come on, sing, dance!


----------



## 3venflow

Wardlow and Hager 🤣


----------



## Trophies

Lol where the hell did Konan come from


----------



## Oracle

Was that supposed to be funny?


----------



## P Thriller

I'd say about 90% of that wasn't funny. A couple small little half chuckles I got out of it I guess


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

Every Monday Nitro:


----------



## somerandomfan

So is the second show supposed to be a documentary on the company or something? What's this a trailer for?


----------



## SAMCRO

Oracle said:


> Was that supposed to be funny?


Yeah like most of Jericho's segments, they're supposed to be funny, but clearly aren't.


----------



## Ham and Egger

RapShepard said:


> They're the same level, remember people felt the same about Private Party coming out of the first Dynamite


Too early to tell in your book. Let's see! 👀


----------



## shandcraig

Brandi stating we will never have another successful wrestling company company. Sorry this has nothing to do with you


----------



## One Shed

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


My first shot ever was Everclear. That pain is real.


----------



## Shleppy

I enjoyed this segment and found it hilarious that Jericho ordered fucking Everclear at a bar lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Two Sheds said:


> Every Monday Nitro:


----------



## SAMCRO

Moxley has the highest hairline in pro wrestling.


----------



## One Shed

Mox still hanging out in random closets backstage


----------



## RapShepard

Some build to him and Kenny lol


----------



## One Shed

Wait, Renee is pregnant?


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> Too early to tell in your book. Let's see! [emoji102]


In a few appearances it'll be "Top Flight aren't believable blah, Bleggitty, Blah


----------



## Geeee

is Renee being pregnant new info?


----------



## SAMCRO

Wait so they're doing a game of thrones ppv?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Trophies

Two Sheds said:


> Wait, Renee is pregnant?


I feel like I missed something lol I guess that’s their announcement?


----------



## kyledriver

Oh.no it's gonna continue

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

Mox with a solid promo.

Shame it was stuffed in between the comedy act of Jericho and another comedy act in Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Whoanma

Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> Mox with a solid promo.
> 
> Shame it was stuffed in between the comedy act of Jericho and another comedy act in Orange Cassidy.


Of course that is where it was placed.

BURIAL.


----------



## One Shed

Well they found a guy that makes Kip look big.


----------



## SAMCRO

Penelope could do way better than Kip, just saying....


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329234594080706560

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Never forget.


----------



## kyledriver

Good promo by mox

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

SAMCRO said:


> Penelope could do way better than Kip, just saying....


She was coming off Jelly, so just about anyone was a huge step up.


----------



## shandcraig

SAMCRO said:


> Penelope could do way better than Kip, just saying....


anyone that thinks getting a hair cut like that does not deserve her.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That promo by Moxley was awesome. Hyped for the contract signing.


----------



## Geeee

Two Sheds said:


> Well they found a guy that makes Kip look big.


They're about the same size? Kip has lifts on his boots and Orange is wearing flat sneakers


----------



## SAMCRO

Thats the greatest pregnancy announcement of all time "I'm beat up, everyone's coming after me, i got a pregnant wife at home" just casually throwing that out there while cutting a wrestling promo lol.


----------



## kyledriver

Geeee said:


> They're about the same size? Kip has lifts on his boots and Orange is wearing flat sneakers


Wow his lifts look terrible lol. Never noticed before 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

This match is going through a break?


----------



## bdon

OMFG!!!

Don’t ever try and tell me Orange Cassidy isn’t a fucking comedy act. He literally no sells a drop-toe hold, puts his hands in his pockets, and just walks out of Sabian’s legs.

Way to bury the fucking show. Goddamn he’s awful.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kip is easily the biggest geek in AEW. No one comes even close.


----------



## One Shed

SAMCRO said:


> Thats the greatest pregnancy announcement of all time "I'm beat up, everyone's coming after me, i got a pregnant wife at home" just casually throwing that out there while cutting a wrestling promo lol.


Yeah that was why I did a double take. I was fairly sure I had not heard that she was pregnant before, but it was just a casual throwaway line that I almost did not catch it here either.


----------



## Geeee

SAMCRO said:


> Penelope could do way better than Kip, just saying....


She seems to have a lot of chemistry with Orange Cassidy LOL


----------



## SAMCRO

Two Sheds said:


> She was coming off Jelly, so just about anyone was a huge step up.


Lol what? she was with that flabby meth looking dealer? Lol this girl has terrible taste in men, jesus.


----------



## 3venflow

I'm enjoying this match which is weird as I don't usually like OC. Prob because he's more at his level here.


----------



## Whoanma

Ham and Egger said:


> Kip is easily the biggest geek in AEW. No one comes even close.


Well...


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> Kip is easily the biggest geek in AEW. No one comes even close.


The competition is pretty stiff.


----------



## kyledriver

SAMCRO said:


> Lol what? she was with that flabby meth looking dealer? Lol this girl has terrible taste in men, jesus.


Looks like a user not a dealer

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

Hahahahaha those fake ass weak punches.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## La Parka

Miro talking about his twitch has been more entertaining than this "match"


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> Miro talking about his twitch has been more entertaining than this "match"


His cadence makes him sound just as interested in this match as I am.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That diving ddt looked nasty.


----------



## Oracle

This is so awful


----------



## One Shed

If this leads to Trashidy vs Miro somehow...


----------



## PavelGaborik

I remember after Pac vs OC believing OC had potential as a mid carder.

I was wrong -- it's become blatantly obvious Pac carried him. Unfortunately it also looks like they're setting up for Miro vs OC which would be an absolute fucking disaster because you just know they'd have 125 lb OC getting offense in on a jacked 260 lb Miro.


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> If this leads to Trashidy vs Miro somehow...


It probably will.


----------



## kyledriver

Wow he won even with a slow count

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

The Mouse Trap...the most dangerous move in sports entertainment.


----------



## La Parka

Miro running away from Fuck Taylor and Trent.

His Leg weighs more than both combined.


----------



## shandcraig

Kip sucks


----------



## PavelGaborik

Nice to see Miro running from the intimidating Chuck Taylor


----------



## kyledriver

That was pathetic lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

Supersad Kip Sabían.


----------



## shandcraig

This miro guy is beyond terrible


----------



## RapShepard

AEW is doing Miro no favors lol


----------



## One Shed

Well all that was horrible. Can we start the wrestling show now please?


----------



## Oracle

Miro ... Debuts with a fucking video game gimmick and now enters a program with Trashidy. 

thats how you kill someone really fucking fast


----------



## SAMCRO

kyledriver said:


> Looks like a user not a dealer
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Thats true, he looks like alot of things, he looks like a garbage man, he looks like someone who'd be working the ferris wheel at the county fair, he looks like some dude who'd be pumping your gas.


----------



## bdon

Terrible fucking first 40 minutes, minus Mox’s promo.


----------



## kyledriver

SAMCRO said:


> Thats true, he looks like alot of things, he looks like a garbage man, he looks like someone who'd be working the ferris wheel at the county fair, he looks like some dude who'd be pumping your gas.


What's sad is he actually looks worse than that. Most crackheads don't look as bad as him

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka

SAMCRO said:


> Thats true, he looks like alot of things, he looks like a garbage man, he looks like someone who'd be working the ferris wheel at the county fair, he looks like some dude who'd be pumping your gas.


He looks like the guy who would be fired from these jobs. I don't think he'd last very long in any of those. The man didn't even bother to get trained in wrestling before becoming a professional wrestler. No way he's showing up at 7 am to get peoples trash.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Shleppy

Is it just me or was Fire Ant much bigger and muscular than Orange Cassidy?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Miro is 2 years younger than Orange Cassidy, just throwing that out there


----------



## PavelGaborik

shandcraig said:


> This miro guy is beyond terrible


Miro is fantastic. Had a very good match with Trent last week for instance. 

His booking? Yeah that has been terrible in two companies now.


----------



## Whoanma

Come on, come on...


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny is now officially The Cleaner again, but it'll only work if he goes heel. He's dressed like it.


----------



## kyledriver

Hes actually well dressed!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> AEW is doing Miro no favors lol


you cant blame aew. This is his gimmick that he wanted to do.


----------



## One Shed

Kenny finally, FINALLY dressed like a star.


----------



## Geeee

I don't really get the North Carolina joke. Is it a Ric Flair reference?


----------



## RapShepard

Is it okay to admit this shit is being hot shotted?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Kenny finally dressed like something resembling a star


----------



## latinoheat4life2

He looks good , I’m diggin this version of Omega


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> you cant blame aew. This is his gimmick that he wanted to do.


Yes you can, somebody should stop talent from doing dumb shit


----------



## One Shed

@bdon about to have an orgasm.


----------



## Trophies

No more t-shirts and shorts for Kenny.


----------



## Chan Hung

Let's see what happens


----------



## shandcraig

Old kenny vibes from his outfit


----------



## Ham and Egger

The two dancing girls gives me 2D fighting game vibes. Nostalgia!


----------



## El Hammerstone

shandcraig said:


> you cant blame aew. This is his gimmick that he wanted to do.


That's when the boss steps in and says "no, that's stupid, let's come up with something else."


----------



## bdon

“Kenny looks like shit. Kenny looks like shit. Kenny looks like shit.”

There is a purpose for everything.


----------



## kyledriver

Oh shit WHO DONE IT

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

WHO KILLED MOX? My money is on the Bucks.


----------



## One Shed

Kenny "I'm not one for this psychology type stuff."


----------



## Shleppy

I feel like Kenny is gonna have a huge 2021 and be the comeback wrestler of the year

He looks like a star again


----------



## The XL 2

We already knew you weren't one for psychology, Kenny.


----------



## Oracle

Its obviously Lance Archer lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Guess he will be heel then


----------



## SAMCRO

Holy fuck Kenny actually aint dressed like a geek for once. Crazy how being well dressed can suddenly make you look like a star, instead of wearing shorts and a t shirt looking like you just rolled outta bed.


----------



## RapShepard

So old Game of Thrones meme and this lol. Just give it a PPV build


----------



## Whoanma

Come on, guys, it’s obvious Mox just tripped.


----------



## shandcraig

AEW needs to do a better job with making segments feel more real.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I'm digging heel Kenny.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kenny: I'm signing it with or without your bitch ass.


----------



## La Parka

Doc Sampson?

oh jeez Mox is going to have his leg attached to his ass by the end of this week.


----------



## somerandomfan

If Kenny was behind that attack, wouldn't it make more sense after the contract was signed?


----------



## kyledriver

Wow somebody called this 100 percent

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> Doc Sampson?
> 
> oh jeez Mox is going to have his leg attached to his ass by the end of this week.


"He is fine, start the match."


----------



## La Parka

do the hangover joke and call it a night


----------



## kyledriver

Here we go lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

La Parka said:


> He looks like the guy who would be fired from these jobs. I don't think he'd last very long in any of those. The man didn't even bother to get trained in wrestling before becoming a professional wrestler. No way he's showing up at 7 am to get peoples trash.


Lol very true.


----------



## kyledriver

They gonna get Mike?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shleppy

Chris Jericho is definitely the director of this shit

I dig the Elvis cameo


----------



## Chan Hung

Hangover remake?


----------



## Whoanma

La Parka said:


> do the hangover joke and call it a night


Your wish is their command.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Awaiting Fear and Loathing reference next


----------



## RapShepard

Game of Thrones and Hangover slightly more in touch than Vince, but not much


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> do the hangover joke and call it a night


Like everything in AEW, it will be going long.


----------



## Trophies

Fucking Hornswaggle lol


----------



## One Shed

Hornswoggle in the diaper will be debuting in a 15 minute match later.


----------



## kyledriver

Pac!!!!!!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

This is stupid. I mean they could have directed this so the inner circle goes to vegas and are cool guys. This just continues to make them look like goof balls and not cool goof balls


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh shit Pac in action! Didn't know he had a match tonight.


----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> Hornswoggle in the diaper will be debuting in a 15 minute match later.


That wasn't Sabian?


----------



## bdon

Tony Khan doing the bait-and-switch with Kenny and Mox is some seriously risky shit. Quick way to turn the crowd on you...


----------



## Ham and Egger

This is better than everything WWE has ever done. Creativity in pro wrestling still exists!


----------



## somerandomfan

First Impact, now AEW, how exactly does Swoggle keep finding work on national television in 2020?


----------



## 3venflow

They should have had Honky Tonk Man cameo as Elvis.

Nice to see the Jericho/Hager team hasn't been forgotten since Chris did the promo saying they were entering the tag division.


----------



## Whoanma

PAC vs the Baker.


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> That wasn't Sabian?


I know it is hard to tell at this point.


----------



## Londonlaw




----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> Tony Khan doing the bait-and-switch with Kenny and Mox is some seriously risky shit. Quick way to turn the crowd on you...


Only because hardcore fans are dickheads lol


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> They should have had Honky Tonk Man cameo as Elvis.
> 
> Nice to see the Jericho/Hager team hasn't been forgotten since Chris did the promo saying they were entering the tag division.


If they actually did have Honky Tonk Man, I would have popped.


----------



## One Shed

Hornswoggle in a diaper is EXACTLY what Vince would do.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Okay so I'm not watching today despite having a day off and I read a post talking about Hornswoggle in a diaper.

How is this show? Not good?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

3venflow said:


> They should have had Honky Tonk Man cameo as Elvis.
> 
> Nice to see the Jericho/Hager team hasn't been forgotten since Chris did the promo saying they were entering the tag division.


It was Honky Tonk that injured Jake Roberts which is why he got addicted to painkillers. The could have had Jake show up and attack him lol.


----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> Hornswoggle in a diaper is EXACTLY what Vince would do.


Russo's conspiracy theory that Vince McMahon owns both is looking less and less crazy by the week.


----------



## kyledriver

Pretty shitty so far, but pacs in action next 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

somerandomfan said:


> First Impact, now AEW, how exactly does Swoggle keep finding work on national television in 2020?


Yeah i have no idea, whats fucking sad is Impact actually had him work a match against Curt Hawkins that went for like 10 minutes. Dudes milked a career off that shitty leprechaun gimmick Vince came up with back in 2006.


----------



## Geeee

somerandomfan said:


> First Impact, now AEW, how exactly does Swoggle keep finding work on national television in 2020?


"Wrestling has more than one royal family."

Swoggle's part of the other one, duhh!!


----------



## rbl85

kyledriver said:


> Pretty shitty so far, but pacs in action next
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


What ?

It's great


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay so I'm not watching today despite having a day off and I read a post talking about Hornswoggle in a diaper.
> 
> How is this show? Not good?


Possibly their worst first hour ever. If you told me a year ago the best thing in the first hour would be Kenny Omega in a suit, I would have thought you insane.


----------



## Whoanma

The Jobber, the Baker and the Candlestick Maker.


----------



## 3venflow

Here's the Bastard!

How can a 5'8" guy look like such a legit heavyweight. He's huuuuge.


----------



## Londonlaw

somerandomfan said:


> First Impact, now AEW, how exactly does Swoggle keep finding work on national television in 2020?


He’s probably the highest profile American little wrestler around and isn’t afraid to laugh at himself.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Dis gon b gud


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> Here's the Bastard!
> 
> How can a 5'8" guy look like such a legit heavyweight. He's huuuuge.


PAC always makes you BELIEVE.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay so I'm not watching today despite having a day off and I read a post talking about Hornswoggle in a diaper.
> 
> How is this show? Not good?


Awful.

This has not been a wrestling show. It’s full on sports entertainment stupidity. Hangover Remastered in multiple segments. A good Mox promo. A Bucks match with Private Party 2.0.

And they pull some bait-and-switch shit with Kenny and Moxley.


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> Here's the Bastard!
> 
> How can a 5'8" guy look like such a legit heavyweight. He's huuuuge.


You're giving Pac way, way too much credit at 5'8. Dude is 5'6 and slight change at best.


----------



## One Shed

Londonlaw said:


> He’s probably the highest profile American little wrestler around and isn’t afraid to laugh at himself.


Being Vince's son has its benefits </kayfabe>


----------



## White Glove Test

Pac is looking good. no ring rust.


----------



## La Parka

Eddie Kingston is the comedian that Jericho thinks he is. 

Dude is effortlessly funny.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Here's the Bastard!
> 
> How can a 5'8" guy look like such a legit heavyweight. He's huuuuge.


I think part of it is that all his offense looks snug


----------



## Londonlaw

JR (about the Blade): “He’s out here this week with a throbbing head”

Sorry JR, that was too easy 🤣


----------



## Ham and Egger

Remember when Pac was Adrian Neville and they wanted to give him the mighty mouse gimmick? He's come a long way.

Is Pac a face in this match?


----------



## 3venflow

PavelGaborik said:


> You're giving Pac way, way too much credit at 5'8. Dude is 5'6 and slight change at best.


Dunno he didn't look that much shorter than Butcher when they went face to face. How big is Butcher?


----------



## SAMCRO

I just wish Pac would get some new gear, he's had that same gear going all the way back to 205 Live


----------



## One Shed

Ham and Egger said:


> Remember when Pac was Adrian Neville and they wanted to give him the mighty mouse gimmick? He's come a long way.
> 
> Is Pac a face in this match?


----------



## kyledriver

I'd say pacs about 5'8 maybe 5'9.

One of the best physiques in wrestling 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## latinoheat4life2

PAC is chiseled as usual , great to see him back


----------



## Londonlaw

The commentators aren’t ‘tagging’ or helping each other out tonight.

Also, I know they’ve tried to explain it away slightly citing ring rust, but should the match be this competitive?


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> Dunno he didn't look that much shorter than Butcher when they went face to face. How big is Butcher?


No idea but I remember him being about noticably shorter than OC who is 5'7-5'8


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

PAC didn't like Enzo either which is maybe why AEW don't go near him


----------



## SAMCRO

La Parka said:


> Eddie Kingston is the comedian that Jericho thinks he is.
> 
> Dude is effortlessly funny.


Exactly, Jericho tries way too hard and it makes it not funny, as you said Kingston is funny without even trying which is the best kind of humor in wrestling.


----------



## SAMCRO

Blade got that Kerwin White hair


----------



## White Glove Test

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, Jericho tries way too hard and it makes it not funny, as you said Kingston is funny without even trying which is the best kind of humor in wrestling.


Kingston has a natural gift of gab. Jericho can be funny, but usually when he is not trying. But Kingston is always a riot when he is on commentary


----------



## PavelGaborik

kyledriver said:


> I'd say pacs about 5'8 maybe 5'9.
> 
> One of the best physiques in wrestling
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Agreed about the physique, strong disagree regarding height.

He's shorter than OC who's only about 5'7


----------



## Londonlaw

“Now back to the ring, are we done giggling?”- Eddie Kingston gets it 👍


----------



## RapShepard

Should've let Pac molest him


----------



## 3venflow

Nice match, PAC a little rusty but still great.


----------



## Whoanma

Tap tap tap,..


----------



## Geeee

Interesting no Black Arrow


----------



## PavelGaborik

Pac looked rusty on the top rope haha


Solid match though


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol was Pac too afraid to go for the Black Arrow? He looked nervous up there, then went for a basic shooting star. He afraid he's too rusty to pull the Black Arrow off?


----------



## One Shed

Fenix accidentally jumped on PAC? Did he slip?


----------



## Geeee

Eddie should keep calling him PAC-Pac LOL


----------



## RapShepard

He was apart of Death Triangle that group that did nothing this is why you can't do shit with a group that has done nothing


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Two Sheds said:


> Fenix accidentally jumped on PAC? Did he slip?


Looked accidental


----------



## SAMCRO

Geeee said:


> Eddie should keep calling him PAC-Pac LOL


lol yeah everytime he should be like "Pack, Pock whatever the hell your name is".


----------



## 3venflow

Death Triangle lives!


----------



## RapShepard

This would've only worked if Death Triangle had an actual run together.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Man, talk about an all star team.


----------



## White Glove Test

Death Triangle is back, NICE!


----------



## Whoanma

El Triángulo de la Muerte!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Death Triangle lives!


The fuck is there to be hype about, they did literally nothing of relevance together lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> This would've only worked if Death Triangle had an actual run together.


It works regardless because Penta and Rey are literal blood brothers.

Three of the best in ring workers on the planet working together is sure to create fireworks.


----------



## 3venflow

Wow a women's storyline. Stop the presses.


----------



## kyledriver

Kind of a sloppy match for pac

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh shit Deeb vs Rosa next? that should be great.


----------



## La Parka

PavelGaborik said:


> It works regardless because Penta and Rey are literal blood brothers.


and pac and rey are lovers.


----------



## bdon

Such a boring fucking episode.


----------



## Oracle

Wow Brandi vs Jade. 

unreal television


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> Wow a women's storyline. Stop the presses.


Of course involving Brandi and not their champion though.


----------



## Trophies

All the heel ladies working together lol


----------



## shandcraig

Everhy segment has been booked bad and directed bad. Cheesy and forced and dont come off real.

They are trying to come off legit on these segments so that is the problem because its far from feeling that way. Im all for the comedy acts when its right and that is the mission. But its clear they are trying to feel legit in many of these segments tonight but it is not coming off that way


----------



## rbl85

SAMCRO said:


> Lol was Pac too afraid to go for the Black Arrow? He looked nervous up there, then went for a basic shooting star. He afraid he's too rusty to pull the Black Arrow off?


The weather condition are pretty bad for tope rope spots


----------



## SAMCRO

kyledriver said:


> Kind of a sloppy match for pac
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Yeah you could tell Pac was rusty as fuck, he got on the top rope and stood there looking nervous for about 5 seconds, then decided to not even try Black Arrow and went for the easier move to pull off the shooting star.


----------



## PavelGaborik

bdon said:


> Such a boring fucking episode.


Meh. First hour was shit but Blade vs Pac was solid and we get The Lucha Bros and Pac reuniting. 

I liked the last twenty or so minutes.


----------



## One Shed

How am I supposed to know if PAC and Eddie like each other or not if they do not break into song about it?


----------



## rbl85

shandcraig said:


> Everhy segment has been booked bad and directed bad. Cheesy and forced and *dont come off real.*


Because wrestling come off real for you ?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jade is a savage 
Classy, bougie, ratchet 
Sassy, moody, nasty


----------



## 3venflow

There's been a few slips, is it humid or rainy in Jacksonville? I cringe at every springboard move expecting the worst.


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> Of course involving Brandi and now their champion though.


So intelligent: featuring Brandi, a new character, and the _NWA_ Women’s championship and nothing for your AEW Women’s champion pretty much on the weekly.

But many will say there is nothing wrong with the booking.


----------



## shandcraig

rbl85 said:


> Because wrestling come off real for you ?


are you really going to try to defend this ? They sure as hell did a good job at making many segment's back in the day come off legit. Why does that have to not be the case anymore.


----------



## SAMCRO

Gotta love how Shida never has anything to do unless Nyla Rose is feuding with her. Whenever their feud ends shes nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Whoanma

Two Sheds said:


> How am I supposed to know if PAC and Eddie like each other or not if they do not break into song about it?


----------



## La Parka

Ham and Egger said:


> Jade is a savage
> Classy, bougie, ratchet
> Sassy, moody, nasty


----------



## Geeee

RapShepard said:


> He was apart of Death Triangle that group that did nothing this is why you can't do shit with a group that has done nothing


I dunno I like seeing them back together. Death Triangle only lasted one week before Covid IIRC? Even so, you could argue that it's a "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" situation


----------



## PavelGaborik

This should be good


----------



## Ham and Egger

bdon said:


> So intelligent: featuring Brandi, a new character, and the _NWA_ Women’s championship and nothing for your AEW Women’s champion pretty much on the weekly.
> 
> But many will say there is nothing wrong with the booking.


That Jade/Brandi segment was infinitely better than anything Shida or Deeb can do entertainment wise. Im not mad!


----------



## rbl85

shandcraig said:


> are you really going to try to defend this ? They sure as hell did a good job at making many segment's back in the day come off legit. Why does that have to not be the case anymore.


There is nothing to defend since nothing ever felt real for me in any wrestling show.


----------



## Whoanma

Back, hurry back...


----------



## 3venflow

Feel like the winner of this could face Shida at Winter Is Coming. Double title match?


----------



## The XL 2

Look at how legit that lock up looks. That alone makes them both top 5 workers in this company.


----------



## Ham and Egger

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta love how Shida never has anything to do unless Nyla Rose is feuding with her. Whenever their feud ends shes nowhere to be seen.


No, you can find her at ringside looking like a fan girl mark holding a Women’s title belt.


----------



## SAMCRO

Is there a reason why the NWA womens title is featured more than AEW's? Its like Hikaru Shida and the AEW womens title doesn't even exist most of the time.


----------



## somerandomfan

Ever notice how AEW treats the NWA Women's Championship better than they treat their own championship? 



RapShepard said:


> This would've only worked if Death Triangle had an actual run together.


I mean I'm not going to fault them for not doing anything as a group since they formed right as the world shut down and PAC got stuck in the UK... Although I guess that doesn't explain why Lucha Bros weren't doing much.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> Possibly their worst first hour ever. If you told me a year ago the best thing in the first hour would be Kenny Omega in a suit, I would have thought you insane.


Ratings dropping every week clearly not teaching them anything. Thanks for the update helping me save my time.



bdon said:


> Awful.
> 
> This has not been a wrestling show. It’s full on sports entertainment stupidity. Hangover Remastered in multiple segments. A good Mox promo. A Bucks match with Private Party 2.0.
> 
> And they pull some bait-and-switch shit with Kenny and Moxley.


I actually predicted Hangover type skits so not only is it what you say it is but it's also predictable as hell.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Thunder Rosa has a decent ass for a super lean chick.


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> I dunno I like seeing them back together. Death Triangle only lasted one week before Covid IIRC? Even so, you could argue that it's a "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" situation


But they did nothing together so how can you like seeing them back together lol. It's not like they even had a real quality reason to be together lol he first time. It's just random pairing


PavelGaborik said:


> It works regardless because Penta and Rey are literal blood brothers.
> 
> Three of the best in ring workers on the planet working together is sure to create fireworks.


And so the fuck what, Jimmy and Jey are real brothers, but randomly pairing then together with Sheamus doesn't mean it's a good idea or interesting. As characters they have nothing in fucking common


----------



## bdon

SAMCRO said:


> Is there a reason why the NWA womens title is featured more than AEW's? Its like Hikaru Shida and the AEW womens title doesn't even exist most of the time.


Same reason the TNT Title was treated as more important: these motherfuckers don’t know what they are doing.


----------



## Geeee

I gotta say it was pretty slick when Deeb did the crucifix and used her knee on Rosa's face to push her into a pinning predicament.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

AEW really needs to get Rosa under contract ASAP.


----------



## Oracle

Rosa's gear is great


----------



## Wolf Mark

The XL 2 said:


> Look at how legit that lock up looks. That alone makes them both top 5 workers in this company.


Omega should watch that match. That is wrestling.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ratings dropping every week clearly not teaching them anything. Thanks for the update helping me save my time.


I had to sit through a two segment Trashidy and Kip match plus Hornswoggle in a diaper. This should be a paid position.


----------



## La Parka

Its amazing how better Rosa, Shida and Deeb are in comparison to some of the other "talent" that have storylines. 

Just do everything better than guys like OC, Kip Sabian and The Best Friends.


----------



## RapShepard

somerandomfan said:


> I mean I'm not going to fault them for not doing anything as a group since they formed right as the world shut down and PAC got stuck in the UK... Although I guess that doesn't explain why Lucha Bros weren't doing much.


I definitely don't blame them for the pandemic, nobody sane saw that coming lol. But let's be honest Death Triangle was a "hey we have nothing for these 3 guys that we probably should be using more" before the pandemic. So them still trying to force this low effort no thought group together 8 months into the pandemic gets less understandingness.


----------



## The XL 2

Wolf Mark said:


> Omega should watch that match. That is wrestling.


Omega could learn a lot from both of them. They're both better workers and wrestlers than he is.


----------



## Geeee

I feel like Deeb and Rosa could tie most of the male roster in knots in a shoot grappling match


----------



## bdon

Two episodes until the biggest match your company can offer, and you try to drag out the angle by having Mox incapable of showing up.

This episode fucking sucks, @Chip Chipperson . Do not watch.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Two episodes until the biggest match your company can offer, and you try to drag out the angle by having Mox incapable of showing up.
> 
> This episode fucking sucks, @Chip Chipperson . Do not watch.


If I was a first time watcher my reaction would be "Wow the AEW Women's Champion and TNT Champion in the main event sure do seem important."


----------



## kyledriver

It's good to see death triangle back!!

Penta looks so much like la parka with the chair lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> If I was a first time watcher my reaction would be "Wow the AEW Women's Champion and TNT Champion in the main event sure do seem important."


People don’t understand human psychology, marketing, or storytelling.

Way to get everyone under...


----------



## kyledriver

Jade is fineee

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> Two episodes until the biggest match your company can offer, and you try to drag out the angle by having Mox incapable of showing up.
> 
> This episode fucking sucks, @Chip Chipperson . Do not watch.


Are you not tired to cry every time ?


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> *People don’t understand human psychology, marketing, or storytelling.*
> 
> Way to get everyone under...


And you do ? XD

Come on dude XD


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> But they did nothing together so how can you like seeing them back together lol. It's not like they even had a real quality reason to be together lol he first time. It's just random pairingAnd so the fuck what, Jimmy and Jey are real brothers, but randomly pairing then together with Sheamus doesn't mean it's a good idea or interesting. As characters they have nothing in fucking common


You aren't getting it. We knew Fenix wasn't getting along with Kingston, we knew Penta was. We knew there was some (albeit brief) history between the Lucha Bros and Pac, Fenix has multiple reasons to come out and save Pac. That leaves Pentagon choosing between Rey and Eddie. 

He chose his brother. Legs not overly complicated these things.


----------



## 3venflow

Britt!


----------



## Geeee

Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa is gonna be dope!


----------



## One Shed

Guess Britt is interested in the ACE women's title. No need to feature your company's champion.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## bdon

How often does this company use outside interference only to have the interference not impact the finish to help get the heel some heat? This is simple shit, man.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> How often does this company use outside interference only to have the interference not impact the finish to help get the heel some heat? This is simple shit, man.


Yeah that was bizarre.


----------



## White Glove Test

I hate false finishes


----------



## One Shed

Thunder Rosa's ass is not messing around though.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The XL 2 said:


> Omega could learn a lot from both of them. They're both better workers and wrestlers than he is.


Oh.

I mean no, but sure.


----------



## 3venflow

Fantastic match and I don't even like women's wrestling much.


----------



## somerandomfan

So what exactly was the point of the Britt Baker and Rebel/Reba/whatever interference?


----------



## The XL 2

An actual wrestling match as opposed to random high spots that look like shit and look like they require cooperation from the opponent. The Bucks should take notes.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That was one of the best women's matches not involving Shida.*


----------



## SAMCRO

So Britt's interference was pretty pointless and ineffective, she hit her finisher on the stage and Rosa shook it off and carried on with the match nearly winning.


----------



## Whoanma

F her up, Rosa.


----------



## Trophies

Lol why would Britt hang around to get her ass beat


----------



## PavelGaborik

Why not protect Rosa there if you're having interference? Serena is excellent but Rosa has a case for being the best female in ring performer in women's wrestling.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Rosa 😍


----------



## rbl85

PavelGaborik said:


> Oh.
> 
> I mean no, but sure.


It's NWA who's booking who win


----------



## Ham and Egger

Holy shit, these women knocked this match out of the park. They're on another level and they have amazing chemistry. Its insulting to Deeb that the WWE kept her a coach this whole time when she can obviously kill it in the ring. Rosa is on a rampage!


----------



## Geeee

somerandomfan said:


> So what exactly was the point of the Britt Baker and Rebel/Reba/whatever interference?


I wonder if this was NWA wanting the champion to still get somewhat of a legit win?


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> You aren't getting it. We knew Fenix wasn't getting along with Kingston, we knew Penta was. We knew there was some (albeit brief) history between the Lucha Bros and Pac, Fenix has multiple reasons to come out and save Pac. That leaves Pentagon choosing between Rey and Eddie.
> 
> He chose his brother. Legs not overly complicated these things.


But it's not a good story regardless though, that's what you're not getting. Where was this energy from Pentagon last week when Eddie kicked his brother on the floor? Where was this energy from Pentagon when he was the first one to start ripping masks last week. If you're going to do a "what have I done" moment like that it needs more than a week of build with literally 0 words spoken. 

This shit is just throwing shit at the wall hoping it sticks. You got 6 losers who gave been doing fuck all in 2020 and you're trying to build a serious feud it's dumb. Pentagon and Fenix have lost every serious match they've had since TV started. Pac had lost every relevant match he's had since TV started. Butcher and The Blade have lost every serious match they've had since TV started. Eddie has lost every single serious match he's had since TV started. It's 2 trios of bad guy losers fighting and you're supposed to root for one because why???


----------



## Trophies

Anna Jay...lawd have mercy.


----------



## One Shed

That was a great match.


----------



## One Shed

Why is Hornswoggle talking to Anna Jay?


----------



## bdon

SAMCRO said:


> So Britt's interference was pretty pintless and ineffective, she hit her finisher on the stage and Rosa shook it off and carried on with the match nearly winning.


It does nothing to get Britt any real heat whatsoever. It’s stupid.


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh so thats why Anna Jay never talks, cause she clearly can't woof.


----------



## The XL 2

PavelGaborik said:


> Oh.
> 
> I mean no, but sure.


Omega is great if you like to watch a guy spam a flying knee 50 times a match.


----------



## Trophies

John Silver is something else lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik

rbl85 said:


> It's NWA who's booking who win


So? They shouldn't book the finish.


----------



## 3venflow

Well, three women's angles in one show. AEW listens to its fan base.


----------



## bdon

And next week’s card is looking like just as much garbage.

They have run out of steam.


----------



## La Parka

The Butcher and The Blade losing to QT Marshall and Gooldust looks more confusing by the week. 

Why have Pac face two guys who couldn't beat anyone?


----------



## One Shed

I still say Starks has the biggest upside of anyone in the company.


----------



## The XL 2

Is Lance Archer still under contract to AEW?


----------



## Wolf Mark

PavelGaborik said:


> Why not protect Rosa there if you're having interference? Serena is excellent but Rosa has a case for being the best female in ring performer in women's wrestling.


That has been my issue so far with their handling of her. In the NWA they booked her like a female Road Warriors, destroying everybody in her path. AEW book Japanese wrestling not professional wrestling.


----------



## Claro De Luna

bdon said:


> Two episodes until the biggest match your company can offer, and you try to drag out the angle by having Mox incapable of showing up.
> 
> This episode fucking sucks, @Chip Chipperson . Do not watch.


Stop being pathetic and just watch what you're given. God it's just a television show, no need to have a heart attack over it.


----------



## shandcraig

clearly something more going on with the nwa situation


----------



## Oracle

Please give team taz the fucking win here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Dis Gon b gud







*


----------



## Geeee

I this might be the first time the women's stuff was the best stuff on Dynamite all around?


----------



## Boldgerg

bdon said:


> And next week’s card is looking like just as much garbage.
> 
> They have run out of steam.


Unfortunately, you don't.

Can't wait for your psychotic breakdown over Cody during this main event.


----------



## rbl85

PavelGaborik said:


> So? They shouldn't book the finish.


It's their belt.


----------



## One Shed

Claro De Luna said:


> Stop being pathetic and just watch what you're given. God it's just a television show, no need to have a heart attack over it.


Come on @bdon, just open wide and drink what Tony puts in the trough. No need to have standards or want quality!


----------



## Ham and Egger

3venflow said:


> Well, three women's angles in one show. AEW listens to its fan base.


And all 3 segments were awesome too. They're slowly getting better.


----------



## rbl85

Claro De Luna said:


> Stop being pathetic and just watch what you're given. God it's just a television show, no need to have a heart attack over it.


It's sad in a way


----------



## bdon

Geeee said:


> I wonder if this was NWA wanting the champion to still get somewhat of a legit win?


If you wanted to protect Rosa, then you simply wait for Britt’s involvement and FINSH THE MATCH! It gets immediate sympathy for Rosa, heat for Britt, and makes the fans invest in THAT storyline.

The way they handled this done nothing for anyone involved.


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Dis Gon b gud
> View attachment 93944
> *


No it's not


----------



## 3venflow

Darby casually setting himself on fire there.


----------



## Whoanma

and Discount


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> If you wanted to protect Rosa, then you simply wait for Britt’s involvement and FINSH THE MATCH! It gets immediate sympathy for Rosa, heat for Britt, and makes the fans invest in THAT storyline.
> 
> The way they handled this done nothing for anyone involved.


Yeah interference then finishing 5 minutes later does not much for anybody. It's the equivalent of a sports team blaming a missed call before halftime or some shit


----------



## Ham and Egger

Darby is such a weirdo. Smh


----------



## bdon

TNT champion comes out first only to be upstaged by Cody rHHHodes.

Why is anyone to believe the TNT champion is important?


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> But it's not a good story regardless though, that's what you're not getting. Where was this energy from Pentagon last week when Eddie kicked his brother on the floor? Where was this energy from Pentagon when he was the first one to start ripping masks last week. If you're going to do a "what have I done" moment like that it needs more than a week of build with literally 0 words spoken.
> 
> This shit is just throwing shit at the wall hoping it sticks. You got 6 losers who gave been doing fuck all in 2020 and you're trying to build a serious feud it's dumb. Pentagon and Fenix have lost every serious match they've had since TV started. Pac had lost every relevant match he's had since TV started. Butcher and The Blade have lost every serious match they've had since TV started. Eddie has lost every single serious match he's had since TV started. It's 2 trios of bad guy losers fighting and you're supposed to root for one because why???


Emotions during a match in ring competition are not comparable to beatdowns. Being pushed to the side is also not comparable to laying a brutal beatdown on your younger brother directly in front of your eyes. It put Pentagon in an interesting situation, which I assume Fenix took into consideration before interfering as well. Sit back and watch your brother get brutally beatdown, of side with your newly found acquaintance? 

Everything that just transpired made perfect sense, even if you eliminate the Covid shortened storyline with the Death Triangle. Pac and Kingston are feuding, Fenix and Eddie are on poor terms. It's also perfectly believable they both came to the realization that Kingston had been pulling the two of them apart and been manipulating Penta. 

There are plenty of poor storylines in AEW, this isn't an example of one.


----------



## shandcraig

they need to hire Darby to direct the entire promotion. At least his videos come off authentic and movie style with out feeling like its trying so hard. Since we know he directs his own videos.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

So who has the longer entrance at this point? Cody or Undertaker?


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Taz actually calling out Cody's ridiculous over the top entrance.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Got to admit, Cody looks much more like a star since he gained weight. Very smart move. No more scrawny Cody.


----------



## somerandomfan

Taz spitting straight facts.


----------



## 3venflow

Cody should save the extended intro for big matches. He's still awesome though.


----------



## La Parka

Cody Rhodes comes out after the champion.

Also positions himself to get the hot tag during the match.

Bdon is kinda on to something..


----------



## kyledriver

Omg this womens match is amazing!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

the ignore button is the best thing about this forum XD


----------



## Wolf Mark

"Don't date yourself, JR" 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> the ignore button is the best thing about this forum XD


"Man I love my echo chamber"


----------



## Chip Chipperson

rbl85 said:


> the ignore button is the best thing about this forum XD


I question why people such as yourself feel the need to passively aggressively tell people you've blocked them.

*Nobody cares*


----------



## SAMCRO

bdon said:


> If you wanted to protect Rosa, then you simply wait for Britt’s involvement and FINSH THE MATCH! It gets immediate sympathy for Rosa, heat for Britt, and makes the fans invest in THAT storyline.
> 
> The way they handled this done nothing for anyone involved.


Exactly, it was dumb as fuck for Britt to interfere, hit her finisher on the outside, and Rosa just gets right back into the match and carries on as if it didn't even happen, and the match goes on for another 5 minutes after her interference, and Rosa doesn't lose due to Britt's interference but to Deeb just being the better woman.


----------



## bdon

Cody no sells the shoulder block from the monster Brian Cage.

GTFOH!!


----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> "Man I love my echo chamber"


AEW IS GREAT


5 ignored pages later.....

ANOTHER GREAT SHOW!


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Cody no sells the shoulder block from the monster Brian Cage.
> 
> GTFOH!!


Cody: "OK, make sure you do not go to commercial until I tag out,"


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> I question why people such as yourself feel the need to passively aggressively tell people you've blocked them.
> 
> *Nobody cares*


I actually chuckled at his post. I’m blocked? Ok. Lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Dis Gon b gud
> View attachment 93944
> *


Sorry Boss but yet again this is garbage booking.

Yet another random title match involving the Women.

Give somebody a few wins, give them a title shot, they lose, then get pushed back down the card again.

Rinse and repeat, same will probably happen with Anna Jay.


----------



## rbl85

Two Sheds said:


> "Man I love my echo chamber"


No when someone cry every day like a kid about everything then he deserve to be pit on the "ignore" list. 

If you don't like something and you explain why in an adult way then no problem.


----------



## PavelGaborik

rbl85 said:


> It's their belt.


It's not their show. Their business has gone down the shitter and they should be grateful Khan is showcasing it in the second largest promotion in NA. 

A finish with Serena winning and Rosa being protected should've been agreed upon.


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> Cody: "OK, make sure you do not go to commercial until I tag out,"


I am glad you noticed that, too.

Way to give Darby the rub, eh?

But Cody is just “working”.


----------



## Alright_Mate

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


@bdon doesnt.


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> No when someone cry every day like a kid about everything then he deserve to be pit on the "ignore" list.
> 
> If you don't like something and you explain why in an adult way then no problem.


I think the live thread is an exception to that. This is more stream of consciousness posting vs really laying out your thoughts in normal threads,


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Emotions during a match in ring competition are not comparable to beatdowns. Being pushed to the side is also not comparable to laying a brutal beatdown on your younger brother directly in front of your eyes. It put Pentagon in an interesting situation, which I assume Fenix took into consideration before interfering as well. Sit back and watch your brother get brutally beatdown, of side with your newly found acquaintance?
> 
> Everything that just transpired made perfect sense, even if you eliminate the Covid shortened storyline with the Death Triangle. Pac and Kingston are feuding, Fenix and Eddie are on poor terms. It's also perfectly believable they both came to the realization that Kingston had been pulling the two of them apart and been manipulating Penta.
> 
> There are plenty of poor storylines in AEW, this isn't an example of one.


This is definitely a shining example of one. They're asking you to 

1. Feel sympathy for this group of 6 heels who have done nothing to show they've changed or are deserving of sympathy. 

2. Asking you to get hype for this group in Death Triangle who never did anything when they were together to get hyped about (pandemic so no AEWs fault but it is what it is). 

I mean seriously you're supposed to be rooting for Death Triangle because why? Instead of the Hispanic manipulator manipulating Pentagon and Fenix it'll be the British manipulator? We've seen them argue and fight in AEW without Eddie's prompting so it's not like you can even paint him as the sole reason for their brief fall apart.


----------



## bdon

Alright_Mate said:


> @bdon doesnt.


TELL EM, BDON!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Two Sheds said:


> So who has the longer entrance at this point? Cody or Undertaker?


Undertaker i think, but in time Cody will probably add some other shit to his entrance, like a countdown clock with a Hans Zimmer score leading up to his current intro, and then his entrance will be way longer than undertaker's.


----------



## One Shed

Alright_Mate said:


> @bdon doesnt.


We should all chip in and buy @bdon that shirt...mostly just so he can upload a video of him burning it.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> So who has the longer entrance at this point? Cody or Undertaker?


Undertaker still lol


----------



## 3venflow

If Starks bulks to around Cody's size he'll look like a main eventer.


----------



## La Parka

Two Sheds said:


> We should all chip in and buy @bdon that shirt...mostly just so he can upload a video of him burning it.











Cody - Everyone Loves Cody


<p>All Merchandise is owned by All Elite Wrestling, LLC. </p><p> All t-shirts unless otherwise noted are 100% preshrunk cotton </p><p> All garments are made to order, please check size chart before ordering </p><p> Made in Chicago of imported fabric or...




www.shopaew.com





put me down for 5 bucks


----------



## One Shed

La Parka said:


> Cody - Everyone Loves Cody
> 
> 
> <p>All Merchandise is owned by All Elite Wrestling, LLC. </p><p> All t-shirts unless otherwise noted are 100% preshrunk cotton </p><p> All garments are made to order, please check size chart before ordering </p><p> Made in Chicago of imported fabric or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shopaew.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put me down for 5 bucks


Seriously @bdon, I will buy you this shirt if you promise to entertain me in how you destroy it.


----------



## rbl85

Two Sheds said:


> I think the live thread is an exception to that. This is more stream of consciousness posting vs really laying out your thoughts in normal threads,


If it was only on the live thread i wouldn't have a problem with it but for some people it's not the case.

Look if i wanted to only read people agreeing with me you'll be on ignore right ?


----------



## bdon

Darby landing a Code Red on Brian Cage is awful. Let him use the speed and quickness, not a move like that.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Man, Cage is an impressive athlete


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> If it was only on the live thread i wouldn't have a problem with it but for some people it's not the case.
> 
> Look if i wanted to only read people agreeing with me you'll be on ignore right ?


Yeah, fair enough. I just see the live thread as kind of its own thing.


----------



## 3venflow

BEAST Cage.


----------



## Boldgerg

Fucking love that, Cage.


----------



## La Parka

did Brian Cage's tit explode?


----------



## RapShepard

No wrong ending for me there, so cool


----------



## Trophies

Brain Cage gets the pin. Nice.


----------



## One Shed

Glad Team Taz got the W finally.


----------



## Oracle

Thank fuck right team won


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Did Cody take the fall? Bdon can't complain if he did...


----------



## La Parka

WILLY HOBBS


----------



## La Parka

Chip Chipperson said:


> Did Cody take the fall? Bdon can't complain if he did...


he didn't


----------



## Geeee

Jesus. Imagine what a top rope Drill Claw would do to your spine if it were a shoot landing


----------



## Trophies

Cue Will Hobbs with a chair lmao


----------



## One Shed

Willy Hobbs with that Team Taz turn.


----------



## 3venflow

Hobbs turns!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

La Parka said:


> he didn't


...

Tell em' @bdon


----------



## RapShepard

Makes sense he took a while to answer


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Did Cody take the fall? Bdon can't complain if he did...


You know damn well Cody was not losing twice in a month.


----------



## La Parka

Willy Hobbs and Cage would be a lethal ass tag team.


----------



## bdon

This is probably the worst episode of Dynanite I have ever watched. Legitimately nothing on this show that felt worthwhile.

And of course the show ends with Team Taz focusing on Cody rHHHodes.

I thought Darby went over?


----------



## 3venflow

Great ending, enjoyed the show!


----------



## Trophies

Team Tazz with another heavyweight.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow AEW actually went through with a heel turn, can't believe it. Team Taz looking way more more legit now with two big beasts.


----------



## Oracle

Props to the people in this thread that said Hobbs was going to join


----------



## Wolf Mark

I'm thinking Hobbs should have done that when Cody had the TNT title, maybe? lol


----------



## The XL 2

Meh. I think Hobbs had more upside as a fiery babyface.


----------



## RapShepard

C- show liked the ending. Just didn't feel anything this week


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> This is probably the worst episode of Dynanite I have ever watched. Legitimately nothing on this show that felt worthwhile.
> 
> And of course the show ends with Team Taz focusing on Cody rHHHodes.
> 
> I thought Darby went over?


Bdon isn't angry this week. Just disappointed.


----------



## 3venflow

Another trio forms, is a title coming?


----------



## Thomazbr

bdon said:


> Darby landing a Code Red on Brian Cage is awful. Let him use the speed and quickness, not a move like that.


But Code Red is a "speed and quickness" move.


----------



## Boldgerg

bdon said:


> This is probably the worst episode of Dynanite I have ever watched. Legitimately nothing on this show that felt worthwhile.
> 
> And of course the show ends with Team Taz focusing on Cody rHHHodes.
> 
> I thought Darby went over?


YAAAAAAAAAAAWN.


----------



## shandcraig

I do like this taz group but they are not technically called FTW as a group right? Its a great name and makes sense but youalso have FTR lol


----------



## One Shed

Absolutely horrible first hour. Second hour was decent to good. I am all aboard team Taz. All three guys should be dominating.


----------



## bdon

Darby as champion means fucking nothing. Goddamn Cody refuses to let anyone get any shine.


----------



## somerandomfan

SAMCRO said:


> Wow AEW actually went through with a heel turn, can't believe it.


I'd wait a few weeks before celebrating, this is AEW, they might just forget and have him be a face again and then turn heel again the next segment. Or play the face in a heel vs heel match.


----------



## Geeee

I feel like Dynamite is becoming consistent in great second hours and like ehhh first hours


----------



## Wolf Mark

SAMCRO said:


> Wow AEW actually went through with a heel turn, can't believe it. Team Taz looking way more more legit now with two big beasts.


They never do it and when they do it's Will Hobbs. 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Alright_Mate said:


> Sorry Boss but yet again this is garbage booking.
> 
> Yet another random title match involving the Women.
> 
> Give somebody a few wins, give them a title shot, they lose, then get pushed back down the card again.
> 
> Rinse and repeat, same will probably happen with Anna Jay.


*You're not wrong, but people still want to see the match itself 🤷*


----------



## PavelGaborik

bdon said:


> This is probably the worst episode of Dynanite I have ever watched. Legitimately nothing on this show that felt worthwhile.
> 
> And of course the show ends with Team Taz focusing on Cody rHHHodes.
> 
> I thought Darby went over?


They've put on some really, really bad shows. 

This one was mediocre, the first hour sucked, but if this is your "worst Dynamite ever" then I don't know what to tell you. 

This was nowhere near as bed as Fyter Fest part 1 for just one example off the top of my head.


----------



## rbl85

Geeee said:


> I feel like Dynamite is becoming consistent in great second hours and like ehhh first hours


It depend on the your personal taste.

Some people will prefer the first hour and other the 2nd.

Well some will like both or hate both XD


----------



## Boldgerg

Geeee said:


> I feel like Dynamite is becoming consistent in great second hours and like ehhh first hours


Nah that was the worst Dynamite ever bro, every single second sucked beyond description and I fucking despise Cody. Fuck AEW, I don't even know why I watch this shit and melt down over it week after week after week bla bla bla bla bla bla...

Bla bla bla bla.


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You're not wrong, but people still want to see the match itself *


People like?


----------



## bdon

PavelGaborik said:


> They've put on some really, really bad shows.
> 
> This one was mediocre, the first hour sucked, but if this is your "worst Dynamite ever" then I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> This was nowhere near as bed as Fyter Fest part 1 for just one example off the top of my head.


The only segment of the show that did anything for me was Pac, and that was rife with his ring rust killing any flow.

This was God awful.


----------



## rbl85

Boldgerg said:


> Nah that was the worst Dynamite ever bro, every single second sucked beyond description and I fucking despise Cody. Fuck AEW I don't even know why I watch this shit and melt down over it week after week after week bla bla bla bla bla bla...
> 
> Bla bla bla bla.


You forgot a "bla"


----------



## Ham and Egger

bdon said:


> This is probably the worst episode of Dynanite I have ever watched. Legitimately nothing on this show that felt worthwhile.
> 
> And of course the show ends with Team Taz focusing on Cody rHHHodes.
> 
> I thought Darby went over?


You literally say its the worst show you've seen every week. I'd say this one was one of the best shows in quite some time. All the womens segments were great, we got a new tag that instantly wowed and showed great promise, and Kenny Omega looking like the star he was supposed to be all along. See you next week.


----------



## Boldgerg

rbl85 said:


> You forgot a "bla"


There's not enough bla's in the world.


----------



## bdon

Boldgerg said:


> Nah that was the worst Dynamite ever bro, every single second sucked beyond description and I fucking despise Cody. Fuck AEW, I don't even know why I watch this shit and melt down over it week after week after week bla bla bla bla bla bla...
> 
> Bla bla bla bla.


Just like you tell us “haters”, you don’t have to “watch” my comments.


----------



## PavelGaborik

All I can say is -- we better get Cage vs Omega for the AEW Championship in 2021.


----------



## bdon

Ham and Egger said:


> You literally say its the worst show you've seen every week. I'd say this one was one of the best shows in quite some time. All the womens segments were great, we got a new tag that instantly wowed and showed great promise, and Kenny Omega looking like the star he was supposed to be all along. See you next week.


You’re clearly lumping me into a group as I don’t say it is the worst every week. I enjoyed the hell out of last week’s episode. The shows have been shit since post All-Out.


----------



## rbl85

Boldgerg said:


> There's not enough bla's in the world.


You're damn right.


----------



## Shleppy

I liked the Will Hobbs turn at the end

Average episode overall which is really good considering some of the previous shows


----------



## kyledriver

Holy fuck what a great main event

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You're not wrong, but people still want to see the match itself 🤷*


More Anna Jay the better  

But the constant random title matches every now and then is just lazy booking.


----------



## One Shed

I did not think Hobbs was actually going to turn, so I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## rbl85

Alright_Mate said:


> More Anna Jay the better
> 
> But the constant random title matches every now and then is just lazy booking.


It's better than nothing.


----------



## bdon

Ham and Egger said:


> You literally say its the worst show you've seen every week. I'd say this one was one of the best shows in quite some time. All the womens segments were great, we got a new tag that instantly wowed and showed great promise, and Kenny Omega looking like the star he was supposed to be all along. See you next week.


1. Top Flight was alright, but for me they didn’t offer anything that Private Party doesn’t.

2. The Jade/Brandi thing was awful. Brandi can’t act for shit. Rosa vs Deeb was a hard-hitting match, but they ruin it by having Britt interfere WITHOUT IMPACTING THE FINISH. That would have been a perfect time to get Britt heat, Rosa sympathy, and Deeb a questionable win. All involved walk away looking better. As is, Britt cheating did nothing to impact the finish, and Rosa simply lost to the better woman.

3. And Kenny uses psychology for a year of dressing like shit, shows up looking like the star he is supposed to be JUST as his push is beginning...and you kill momentum by pulling a shitty bait-and-switch on the biggest match your company can offer. They now have 1 episode left before said match, and they have yet to allow Mox and Omega to interact.

How are any new fans supposed to care..?


----------



## PavelGaborik

bdon said:


> The only segment of the show that did anything for me was Pac, and that was rife with his ring rust killing any flow.
> 
> This was God awful.


Serena vs Rosa was better than that in my view. I also enjoyed the Penta/Death Triangle reunion and the Main Event was solid.

Bad first hour, solid second hour. Again, not even remotely comparable to the likes of Fyter Fest Night 1.

The opening match was solid as well.


----------



## La Parka

Not a good show but not their worst. AEW's had many shows where they had absolutely nothing positive on the show. 

Rosa and Deeb was a good match. Bucks and whoever was your typical gymnastics routine that they do every dynamite so if you're into that sort of thing I don't think theres any reason why you wouldn't of liked that match. OC and Kip was awful just like all of OC and Kip's matches. Two guys who belong in a bar having a match on national television. The Mox promo and attack were good as was the death triangle angle. Hobbs turning heel was obvious but still interesting. 

Jericho and MJF are just not funny. MJF and Sammy both had huge potential when AEW started. Ever since Sammy got involved with Matt Hardy and ever since MJF got involved with Jericho, I just have little desire to see them anymore. Both guys are still young so they can hopefully escape the stain that Matt Hardy and Chris Jericho left on their careers but man what a waste of good young talent. 


If Jericho and Matt Hardy never came back to AEW, It would be a huge improvement. They offer absolutely nothing to the show and are consistently some of the worst things in wrestling on a week to week basis. If its not Jericho pulling yelling at the screen or doing some unfunny nonsense from shit he seen on TV in 1980, its Matt Hardy talking about his stupid TNA gimmick that no one gave a shit about and even less people give a shit in 2020 about.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> 1. Top Flight was alright, but for me they didn’t offer anything that Private Party doesn’t.
> 
> 2. The Jade/Brandi thing was awful. Brandi can’t act for shit. Rosa vs Deeb was a hard-hitting match, but they ruin it by having Britt interfere WITHOUT IMPACTING THE FINISH. That would have been a perfect time to get Britt heat, Rosa sympathy, and Deeb a questionable win. All involved walk away looking better. As is, Britt cheating did nothing to impact the finish, and Rosa simply lost to the better woman.
> 
> 3. And Kenny uses psychology for a year of dressing like shit, shows up looking like the star he is supposed to be JUST as his push is beginning...and you kill momentum by pulling a shitty bait-and-switch on the biggest match your company can offer. They now have 1 episode left before said match, and they have yet to allow Mox and Omega to interact.
> 
> How are any new fans supposed to care..?


It should never have been happening on free TV anyway. At least not with a clean finish.


----------



## Thomazbr

I begun watching AEW with the debut of Eddie Kingston and I also thought this was a pretty mediocre episode.
Maybe the worst one since then? Eddie was funny on the mic tho. As long as they keep Eddie on the mic every week I can get through the rest.


----------



## Alright_Mate

rbl85 said:


> It's better than nothing.


----------



## Asuka842

I wouldn’t be shocked if Anna got a DO-aided win next week. Either way, great opportunity for her to show off what she can do.


----------



## thorn123

Not the best episode. You cant hit a home run every week. Still a good show and better than the competition - wrestling and otherwise 6.5/10


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> It should never have been happening on free TV anyway. At least not with a clean finish.


No, it shouldn’t have been, but it is stupid bait-and-switch WCW shit. Where do you go from here? You have to at least allow the key participants to interact, to give the audience a taste of what they might miss if they don’t pay for the eventual PPV.

Now Moxley will be on the warpath to find who laid him out, and you just killed the Omega/Moxley story that you’ve billed as the biggest Dynamite to date.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Thomazbr said:


> I begun watching AEW with the debut of Eddie Kingston and I also thought this was a pretty mediocre episode.
> Maybe the worst one since then? Eddie was funny on the mic tho. As long as they keep Eddie on the mic every week I can get through the rest.


Disagree. This was better than the week before lasts episode by a country mile.


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Young Bucks jerked off for 15 minutes to open the show. Whatever. 

I actually thought the first part of the IC Vegas trip was pretty damn fucking funny.

Cassidy vs. Sabian? Holy fuck who cares.

Mox getting attacked backstage was..I mean..ok? Omega is such a nerdy clutz, cant even work a pen. Not sure where they're going with this.

The second part of the IC shit was just a lame Hangover parody. Thats the best they could come up with?

Pac vs. Blade was good and the post match stuff was fine.

Rosa vs. Deeb was a good wrestling match, but why do I care? Then they actually do the right thing and let Britt fuck shit up, but then she goes back to ringside and just stands there? WHAT. THE. FUCK. Why...like..this company and psychology is just so facepalm. What the fuck.

Didnt see a lot of the main event tag, but Cage kicking Darbys ass and Hobbs joining team Tazz the way he did works for me.


----------



## bdon

RainmakerV2 said:


> The Young Bucks jerked off for 15 minutes to open the show. Whatever.
> 
> I actually thought the first part of the IC Vegas trip was pretty damn fucking funny.
> 
> Cassidy vs. Sabian? Holy fuck who cares.
> 
> *Mox getting attacked backstage was..I mean..ok? Omega is such a nerdy clutz, cant even work a pen. Not sure where they're going with this.*
> 
> The second part of the IC shit was just a lame Hangover parody. Thats the best they could come up with?
> 
> Pac vs. Blade was good and the post match stuff was fine.
> 
> Rosa vs. Deeb was a good wrestling match, but why do I care? Then they actually do the right thing and let Britt fuck shit up, but then she goes back to ringside and just stands there? WHAT. THE. FUCK. Why...like..this company and psychology is just so facepalm. What the fuck.
> 
> Didnt see a lot of the main event tag, but Cage kicking Darbys ass and Hobbs joining team Tazz the way he did works for me.


It makes no sense to me either.

And that is supposed to be your World Heavyweight Champion’s story! Supposed to be the biggest match you can offer. And you just go stop and start with it.

It’s like they are actively trying to get Omega and Moxley under.


----------



## 3venflow

Liked the show, nice mix of wrestling and angles, but two of the matches went too long.

- Top Flight are impressive for young guys and I liked how AEW gave them a video to explain them. Still feel it was a little strange to have them pop up in such a big match on Dynamite, but I assume they're signed. My concern is AEW may have too many teams of a similar profile soon. They have Private Party and just signed The Acclaimed too. How about some big man tag teams? This was a nice opener, reminiscent of WCW when they'd often open with an entertaining lucha spotfest. What I don't like is how the Bucks practically went full heel then back to babyface. My hope is its a red herring and they were behind the Mox attack.

- I liked the Inner Circle segments. Very high production values and several sub-plots developing amid the comedic sketch. Wardlow and Hager is my favourite part of this whole thing.

- Moxley's promo was great and him getting so much mic time shortly before the planned press conference foreshadowed what was to come.

- Cassidy vs. Kip was actually fine but then they made it run waaay too long. 11 minutes. They do this with matches where a commercial break, but why not have two shorter matches or one match and one promo/segment either side of the break? Every time Miro gets in the ring he looks impressive but this feels below his level, I firmly believe he's a main event level talent.

- So Kenny was introduced as 'The Cleaner' and dressed like his former heel self. He sat like a heel, had the swagger of a heel and seemed to be one step closer. The Mox attack created the old whodunnit (ie. Rock/Rikishi). My hope is the Bucks so they can stop this nice guy bullshit and be their best selves. However, it could also have been Archer... but I think Jake was at ringside at that time, wouldn't he be with Archer?

- PAC vs. Blade was a good match even though PAC was slightly rusty and tentative. No surprise after eight months. Again, this could have been shorter (it was also around 11 minutes) but they had it go through the commercial break. I was happy to see the Death Triangle continue, as they are three of the best workers around. But I would prefer to see them as heels and it looks like they'll be the babyfaces of this feud. I understand AEW has too many heels, but I'm not sure PAC would work as well as a babyface.

- Jade attacked Brandi with Nyla and Vickie holding back the officials. I guess this means Jade could be part of the Vicious Vixens group? Big Swole getting involved and looked like a midget opposite Jade.

- Serena vs. Thunder was a genuinely fantastic match. Very slick and over 13 minutes to work with. Will be interesting to see the ratings for this because women's segments have often lost viewers and this was a long one. My two gripes are 1. Some of these women need actual characters, otherwise it's just talent wrestling and AEW has committed to a more sports-entertainment route so should apply that to the women's division. 2. Britt's interference was badly timed and should have been done closer to the end, since Rosa lost anyway. Even so, it set up a Britt vs. Rosa angle on what may have been the most productive show for AEW's women's division, angle-wise.

- Which led to Anna Jay being named challenger for Shida's title. Kind of out of nowhere, but hopefully they will tie it to an angle, like they did with Rosa/Serena tonight.

- Main event finished the show very strongly. Cody looks JACKED to the extent he matched up to Cage quite well. He looks more like a superstar than ever before, a true main event talent. Darby and Starks look like their cruiserweight partners in comparison. Starks should bulk up since he's not really a high-flyer anyway, because if he added Cody or even MJF level bulk, he'd look Hollywood. Good match with Cage especially given the spotlight to shine before winning with a top-rope Drill Claw.

- The big finish of Hobbs joining Team Taz was good. AEW is too reluctant to pull the trigger on turns sometimes, but on the flip side it makes them mean something unlike WWE where you kinda shrug when someone turns. I do feel like the seeds were smartly planted for this turn as Hobbs arrived 'late' to make the save the other week, which could have been perceived as a botch... but was deliberate.

- With Death Triangle, Kingston/B&B and Team Taz now formally trios, AEW has almost as many functioning six-man tag teams as tag teams, which makes further argument for a trios title like NJPW has.

- Good show this week for me, I don't get some of the criticisms here but to each their own. It reminds me of the Attitude Era at times but on a lesser scale in terms of characters, timing and production. I prefer the slightly chaotic approach than the vanilla we've gotten from Vince for the past decade-plus. They do seem to cram tons of content into two hours, managing to have long matches but also promos and segments. They should hire someone who can tie it all together better. Their production values are getting better and better, but the actual presentation of the show sometimes feels disjointed and not finely tuned enough.


----------



## the_hound

3venflow said:


> Another trio forms, is a title coming?


well it is a company thats trying to do every single thing thats ever been created in pro wrestling.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> People like?


*The Anna Jay fanclub in this very thread.*


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The Anna Jay fanclub in this very thread.*


Y'all wanna see the match or her?


----------



## Geeee

So, Serena Deeb teased doing the GTS tonight. I wonder if she could start incorporating elements of that Punk character. She's an awesome wrestler but kind of bland as a character. I could be down for a preachy heel Serena. Perhaps she and Britt Baker are working together?


----------



## Pippen94

Fun show - two hours seemed to fly by. All matches delivered good action & also advanced stories. Not sure if Anna is ready for title reign.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> No, it shouldn’t have been, but it is stupid bait-and-switch WCW shit. Where do you go from here? You have to at least allow the key participants to interact, to give the audience a taste of what they might miss if they don’t pay for the eventual PPV.
> 
> Now Moxley will be on the warpath to find who laid him out, and you just killed the Omega/Moxley story that you’ve billed as the biggest Dynamite to date.


What if Cody was the one who laid him out?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Y'all wanna see the match or her?


*Lol*


----------



## RapShepard

Pippen94 said:


> Fun show - two hours seemed to fly by. All matches delivered good action & also advanced stories. Not sure if Anna is ready for title reign.


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pippen94

[/QUOTE]


bdon said:


> No, it shouldn’t have been, but it is stupid bait-and-switch WCW shit. Where do you go from here? You have to at least allow the key participants to interact, to give the audience a taste of what they might miss if they don’t pay for the eventual PPV.
> 
> Now om will be on the warpath to find who laid him out, and you just killed the Omega/Moxley story that you’ve billed as the biggest Dynamite to date.


He thinks Moxley is faking & Moxley thinks omega Tonya harding'ed him


----------



## Geeee

It's pretty obvious that it was Lance Archer that attacked Moxley. Archer's been calling his shot on Dark for a while now. If this is the case, then it's actually kind of interesting that they are using the fact that no one watches Dark to their advantage this time LOL


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> It's pretty obvious that it was Lance Archer that attacked Moxley. Archer's been calling his shot on Dark for a while now. If this is the case, then it's actually kind of interesting that they are using the fact that no one watches Dark to their advantage this time LOL


Archer does not need to jump someone from behind though. He would just straight up come at you.


----------



## taker1986

I'm actually convinced some posters on here are on WWEs payroll lol.

That was a great show from start to finish. Great tag team match to open the show, the return of PAC, my favourite women's match to date not involving Shida and a Mox announcement and a heel turn at the end.


----------



## One Shed

taker1986 said:


> I'm actually convinced some posters on here are on WWEs payroll lol.
> 
> That was a great show from start to finish. Great tag team match to open the show, the return of PAC, my favourite women's match to date not involving Shida and a Mox announcement and a heel turn at the end.


The first hour was good evidence that Tony is actually on Vince's payroll. Other than Kenny actually putting on pants, it was horrible.


----------



## Joe Gill

Jr H and Darby have terrible chemistry together in the ring... I dont want to see them in tag matches anymore. Jr H needs to start a feud with Archer... what was the point of him gaining muscle just to dick around with a dweeb like Darby. Next week Archer should kick the shit out of Jr H and Jake should taunt Brandi.... but nope.... Jr H gotta hog the spotlight for himself by have a crossover feud with Shaq that no one cares about.


----------



## Pippen94

taker1986 said:


> I'm actually convinced some posters on here are on WWEs payroll lol.
> 
> That was a great show from start to finish. Great tag team match to open the show, the return of PAC, my favourite women's match to date not involving Shida and a Mox announcement and a heel turn at the end.


Yep - I thought it was one of those unheralded shows that don't look much on paper but really deliver


----------



## 304418

- Top Flight are generic. Remember when the cruiserweights would hit all kinds of crazy high flying moves from the Asai moonsault to the Sasuke specials, to corkscrew planchas and somersault hurricanranas? Now its just tope suicidas and tope con hilos now, with basically everybody now. What makes Top Flight different from Private Party, or TH2, or Lucha Bros, or Young Bucks?

- AEW needs work in terms of understanding that there are time when high impact moves should just be end the match, no questions asked. They understood this with the finish in the tag team main event. They did not understand when Cassidy hit a diving DDT off the top rope onto Sabian. That should have been the end of the match. Period. Otherwise don’t do the move.

- I can understand why Baker is interjecting herself into the NWA title scene. But couldn’t she have just confronted the winner of the match, like Rose did to Deeb at the Buy In, Omega did to Moxley at Full Gear, and basically every other challenger to a champion around the world? Why stir up shit with someone who isn’t even the champion and didn’t even win the match? Her fisherman neckbreaker didn’t even get the job done in costing Rosa the match. All it did was cause a blemish in an otherwise great match, possibly match of the night. And then she comes back and gets sucker punched in the face by Rosa. Between this and leaving her talk show on Dark, the bookers are acting dumb AF when it comes to booking Baker.

- If Anna Jay wins the title next week, are AEW saying that they won’t be vacating the title and do a women’s tournament to crown a new champion and reboot the division? Since it seemed like Cargill working with Nyla and Vickie to take out Brandi showed that there is an alternative out to get the belt off of Shida. Either way, I don't see Shida walking out with the title next week.

- Continuing on Cargill & Brandi, that segment is a good reason why AEW needs to loosen up on having shorter matches. Since shorter matches could have allowed a segment when Cody showing concern that the lady that talked smack to him nearly broke his wife’s arm, and was backed by Nyla and Vickie. I get its the 21st century and women can handle stuff on their own, but at least such a segment could have opened up to expectations of a confrontation between Cody and Vickie next week on Dynamite. Also known as given fans another reason to tune in next week.

- PAC vs Blade was nothing special, although PAC busting out an SSP instead of the Black Arrow is surprising. The real point was to reunite Death Triangle, which was done.

- Since Cage got the pin instead of Starks, and Starks was going on how he needed to get the pin to move up the rankings in his interview with Schiavone online, is that going to create tension in Team Taz?

- Will Hobbs finally turned. Good.

Inner Circle in Vegas:


MJF switches his blackjack hand with Sammy. Santana obviously notices the switch, Jericho does not, and Ortiz was talking to Hager when it happened and doesn’t notice either. Does this matter?
Seeing Konnan was pretty sweet
Clearing building more tension between Wardlow and Hager
Sammy got married to a bunch of women. Does this matter?
Did not need Swoggle at the end. Was actually an alright pair of segments until then, considering what its supposed to be.

- Is Winter is Coming a tv special, or just a tagline? 

- What’s the main event next week, with what’s been announced? Since the women don’t usually main event Dynamite, but none of the other matches booked for next week seem worthy of main eventing.

An average show overall.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Geeee said:


> It's pretty obvious that it was Lance Archer that attacked Moxley. Archer's been calling his shot on Dark for a while now. If this is the case, then it's actually kind of interesting that they are using the fact that no one watches Dark to their advantage this time LOL


I was thinking Kenta as Mox mentioned 'holding two championships on two continents' in his promo. It's a pie in the sky hope, I know. What you said about Archer is probably right.


----------



## Prosper

Pretty decent show tonight, not their best but they can't knock it out of the park every week. Most of it I enjoyed.

-Young Bucks vs Top Flight was a decent fast-paced match. It kind of seemed like it flew by even though it went about 10 minutes. I like that they gave them a video package to start. Didn't mind TH2 attacking them afterwards, especially after they actually cut a decent promo on DARK. I know a lot of people hate the Bucks, but I'm a fan. As long as they continue selling logically like they did at Full Gear then I'll have no issue with them. Good opener.

-Inner Circle in Las Vegas wasn't bad. I enjoyed the 2nd segment more than I did the first. Laughed a couple of times. Kind of ready for the climax to this already though. Will MJF break up the IC? Will Guevara turn? Whatever it is, I'm looking forward to it.

-Moxley with another dope promo. Congrats to him and Renee. I like that he dropped the news on Dynamite instead of social media.

-Didn't care for Sabian vs OC. Skipped most of it. I'm over OC personally, the schtick is getting old at this point. Liked Miro's attack afterwards though. Once this whole thing is done, I'd like to see Miro go babyface and possibly feud with Team Taz.

-Contract signing wasn't what anyone expected. I'm guessing Archer is the one who took out Moxley backstage? I love that Kenny is slowly reverting back to the Cleaner. Tonight he brought the glasses back. The full transformation is almost complete. The slow burn has been great.

-PAC vs Blade was good. PAC was a little rusty though. Only reason Blade lasted so long was due to all the outside interference. Glad they didn't have PAC go 10+ minutes with him clean. Death Triangle is back baby!! Just give them all the damn gold.

- Jade Cargill is such a damn baddie. I love women that look as statuesque as she does while looking like a dime piece at the same time. Backstage beatdown kind of fell flat though.

- Deeb vs Rosa was awesome. Great back and forth wrestling and one of the best women's matches on Dynamite. Britt Baker attacking was good. Kind of feel like Tony doesn't give a shit about Shida though. Rosa gets all the shine (I'm not complaining though I love that woman). Britt vs Rosa should be great. I am also looking forward to Anna Jay vs Shida next week. I think Anna Jay has a real shot at winning. 

-Main event was also awesome. Cage needed that win BAD. Glad that he got the pinfall with that avalanche Drill Claw. Darby sold it like a champ. Will Hobbs is on Team Taz, Great twist to end the night.

*Overall: 7.5/10*


----------



## Pippen94

Verbatim17 said:


> - Top Flight are generic. Remember when the cruiserweights would hit all kinds of crazy high flying moves from the Asai moonsault to the Sasuke specials, to corkscrew planchas and somersault hurricanranas? Now its just tope suicidas and tope con hilos now, with basically everybody now. What makes Top Flight different from Private Party, or TH2, or Lucha Bros, or Young Bucks?
> 
> - AEW needs work in terms of understanding that there are time when high impact moves should just be end the match, no questions asked. They understood this with the finish in the tag team main event. They did not understand when Cassidy hit a diving DDT off the top rope onto Sabian. That should have been the end of the match. Period. Otherwise don’t do the move.
> 
> - I can understand why Baker is interjecting herself into the NWA title scene. But couldn’t she have just confronted the winner of the match, like Rose did to Deeb at the Buy In, Omega did to Moxley at Full Gear, and basically every other challenger to a champion around the world? Why stir up shit with someone who isn’t even the champion and didn’t even win the match? Her fisherman neckbreaker didn’t even get the job done in costing Rosa the match. All it did was cause a blemish in an otherwise great match, possibly match of the night. And then she comes back and gets sucker punched in the face by Rosa. Between this and leaving her talk show on Dark, the bookers are acting dumb AF when it comes to booking Baker.
> 
> - If Anna Jay wins the title next week, are AEW saying that they won’t be vacating the title and do a women’s tournament to crown a new champion and reboot the division? Since it seemed like Cargill working with Nyla and Vickie to take out Brandi showed that there is an alternative out to get the belt off of Shida. Either way, I don't see Shida walking out with the title next week.
> 
> - Continuing on Cargill & Brandi, that segment is a good reason why AEW needs to loosen up on having shorter matches. Since shorter matches could have allowed a segment when Cody showing concern that the lady that talked smack to him nearly broke his wife’s arm, and was backed by Nyla and Vickie. I get its the 21st century and women can handle stuff on their own, but at least such a segment could have opened up to expectations of a confrontation between Cody and Vickie next week on Dynamite. Also known as given fans another reason to tune in next week.
> 
> - PAC vs Blade was nothing special, although PAC busting out an SSP instead of the Black Arrow is surprising. The real point was to reunite Death Triangle, which was done.
> 
> - Since Cage got the pin instead of Starks, and Starks was going on how he needed to get the pin to move up the rankings in his interview with Schiavone online, is that going to create tension in Team Taz?
> 
> - Will Hobbs finally turned. Good.
> 
> Inner Circle in Vegas:
> 
> 
> MJF switches his blackjack hand with Sammy. Santana obviously notices the switch, Jericho does not, and Ortiz was talking to Hager when it happened and doesn’t notice either. Does this matter?
> Seeing Konnan was pretty sweet
> Clearing building more tension between Wardlow and Hager
> Sammy got married to a bunch of women. Does this matter?
> Did not need Swoggle at the end. Was actually an alright pair of segments until then, considering what its supposed to be.
> 
> - Is Winter is Coming a tv special, or just a tagline?
> 
> - What’s the main event next week, with what’s been announced? Since the women don’t usually main event Dynamite, but none of the other matches booked for next week seem worthy of main eventing.
> 
> An average show overall.


Spots in first match were crisp - loved Rana in corner as wrestler grabbed ropes. Everything well done & fun to watch - don't know why you complaining??

Big spots & false finishers are part of wrestling & have been for past decade or so. If current crop don't listen to Cornette they won't listen to you.

Britt going back into crowd after was a bit off I'll give you that but interference had impact on match you must agree. I see Rosa winning title back on nwa(?) Show & matches with Britt will be for championship - some Bill watts shit.

Matches get higher ratings so hence longer matches. Personally don't care for this Brandi angle

Inner Circle in Vegas was just stupid fun shit - the reason ppl watch wrestling. Don't over think it

Does it matter if Winter is Coming a tv special, or just a tagline?? How does that impact your viewing??!


----------



## Prosper

Verbatim17 said:


> - Is Winter is Coming a tv special, or just a tagline?


"Winter is Coming" is a very popular tagline and saying from Game of Thrones.

In the show, it essentially meant that when the winter season came, shit was gonna go down. Dec 2nd is a winter night where shit is definitely going down with Mox/Omega 2. Great tagline to use given that the cross over between wrestling fans and fantasy type shows is probably huge.


----------



## bdon

Britt Baker interfering did nothing for that match.


----------



## La Parka

bdon said:


> Britt Baker interfering did nothing for that match.


I have no idea why that didn’t end the match.

Nothing of note happened after Baker interfered and it made the interference mean less.


----------



## bdon

prosperwithdeen said:


> "Winter is Coming" is a very popular tagline and saying from Game of Thrones.
> 
> In the show, it essentially meant that when the winter season came, shit was gonna go down. Dec 2nd is a winter night where shit is definitely going down with Mox/Omega 2. Great tagline to use given that the cross over between wrestling fans and fantasy type shows is probably huge.


That contract signing made me, a Kenny Omega mark, bored of the “feud” already. It’s DOA for me. Only way to save it is NJPW invasion with Kenta.

It honestly feels like they went out of their way to avoid allowing them any interaction/altercation, which creates a heatless match. Terrible, terrible fucking decision for what they claim their biggest Dynamite to date. Left a taste of Hogan/Sting in my mouth trying to protect everyone to the point it kills the angle.


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> I have no idea why that didn’t end the match.
> 
> Nothing of note happened after Baker interfered and it made the interference mean less.


It doesn’t get Baker heat, sympathy for Rosa, and even makes Rosa look like a loser who simply got beat by the better woman.

They really need someone to help them with finishes, because they’re terrible. This is stuff anyone who ever watched wrestling should know and understand.


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> That contract signing made me, a Kenny Omega mark, bored of the “feud” already. It’s DOA for me. Only way to save it is NJPW invasion with Kenta.
> 
> It honestly feels like they went out of their way to avoid allowing them any interaction/altercation, which creates a heatless match. Terrible, terrible fucking decision for what they claim their biggest Dynamite to date. Left a taste of Hogan/Sting in my mouth trying to protect everyone to the point it kills the angle.


This will probably be AEW's biggest rivalry so the way that I see it these two will have many matches to come, but I do agree that they should have had a face-to-face tonight (unless there is a NJPW attack angle which is a reach). I don't really see it as a feud right now, seeing as they're not really building to a PPV but just a big match on Dynamite. It's not DOA by any means for me, I'm still pumped for the match, but I can see why you feel the way you feel. I wouldn't mind some extra heat. Avoiding interaction doesn't automatically equal bad for me though. Sometimes I like for big fight situations to come to a head on the night of the event. Then the staredowns and the moment mean a lot more. Imagine if Taker and Goldberg didn't have an in-ring segment before Saudi Arabia? It would have meant so much more to see them face to face on the night of the big fight.


----------



## Brad Boyd

Thoughts on Dynamite

The Young Bucks vs. Top Flight- I don't welcome bland, no personality, no charisma dorks to the company. AEW and the entire wrestling world is flooded altogether with boring human beings putting on a gymnastics routine. As much as the spots and moves were neat to watch, there was nothing to this match. No psychology, nothing but setting up one move after the next with no connections, no flow, and terrible selling. It saddens me that people rate the Young Fucks as high as they do. *Rating: 5/10*

Well some of that "Inner Circle in Vegas" stuff was pretty cringeworthy. Some of it was fun or I guess the word to describe it better is "cute" Very silly stuff. I wasn't feeling MJF and Jericho doing their "ditto" offs. That was really, really corny. Also the cinematic/editing stuff is annoying. I miss the good old days where it actually felt like you were watching a live segment. Jake Hager and Wardlow one upping each other could've been more effective if it wasn't all in slo-mo or whatever the hell that was.

Okay promo from Moxley. Nothing great but nothing terrible either.

Kip Sabian vs. OC- This match wasn't too bad, it actually felt like a wrestling match. Both men didn't really execute their moves all that well though. Miro didn't really do much for me on commentary either. Penelope looking fine as fuck. *6/10*

Interesting twist to the contract signing. Either it was Omega who attacked Moxley or some mystery guy that he'll end up feuding with down the road.

They totally overdid that second Las Vegas segment even more so than the first part. I was hoping there was gonna be some interesting animosity between MJF and Sammy but it ended up just being silly comedy shit. Sammy got married to two dudes? Chickens? A Midget in a diaper? Okay? Nothing really came out of this Vegas trip. Pretty weird & cringeworthy overall.

Pac vs. Blade- Solid match. Welcome back Pac. Now this guy has a presence. *7/10 *Interesting to see how the Eddie Kingston/Butcher/Blade vs. Lucha Bros and Pac will unfold. I know we're not gonna wait til what February to see that match happen right? Should be fun. God I love when Eddie gets on the mic. Never a dull moment.

Serena Deeb vs. Thunder Rosa- Wow. This was better than I expected. Lots of fun counters and near falls and an interference from Brit Baker. I'm not big on the NWA womens title being defended here but this great match made me say who cares? I suppose I welcome the NWA women's division. *8/10*

Ricky Starks & Cage vs. Cody & Darby- Solid match. Lots of great action. *7/10 *Wasn't expecting Hobbs to join Team Taz that was nice to see. I thought there was gonna be a decent lad out there to save Cody and Darby. I thought wrong. Looking forward to this feud.

Overall: 7/10- There weren't a lot of memorable segments and promos but Team Taz gaining Hobbs, tension in Eddie Kingstons stable while feuding with Pac, Moxley being beat down by a mystery opponent were all highlights for me. Forget about all the Inner Circle nonsense.


----------



## bdon

prosperwithdeen said:


> This will probably be AEW's biggest rivalry so the way that I see it these two will have many matches to come, but I do agree that they should have had a face-to-face tonight (unless there is a NJPW attack angle which is a reach). I don't really see it as a feud right now, seeing as they're not really building to a PPV but just a big match on Dynamite. It's not DOA by any means for me, I'm still pumped for the match, but I can see why you feel the way you feel. I wouldn't mind some extra heat. Avoiding interaction doesn't automatically equal bad for me though. Sometimes I like for big fight situations to come to a head on the night of the event. Then the staredowns and the moment mean a lot more. Imagine if Taker and Goldberg didn't have an in-ring segment before Saudi Arabia? It would have meant so much more to see them face to face on the night of the big fight.


We both know the match will be awesome, but that is the money feud and they get no build? They got little to no build, story-wise, for their match last year. Two weeks from this supposed “Biggest Dynamite Ever” (and we all know this is the biggest match they can offer), and they bury the two of them in the middle of comedy segments in a shit quarter hour, that isn’t likely to catch the eyes of potential new fans flipping channels, and you don’t even let them have an interaction?

Two weeks. TWO WEEKS!!! That’s all they had left to build.

It just seems like they want to underperform so often.


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> We both know the match will be awesome, but that is the money feud and they get no build? They got little to no build, story-wise, for their match last year. Two weeks from this supposed “Biggest Dynamite Ever” (and we all know this is the biggest match they can offer), and they bury the two of them in the middle of comedy segments in a shit quarter hour, that isn’t likely to catch the eyes of potential new fans flipping channels, and you don’t even let them have an interaction?
> 
> Two weeks. TWO WEEKS!!! That’s all they had left to build.
> 
> It just seems like they want to underperform so often.


It can still be the money feud for Omega/Mox 3 and Omega/Mox 4. There have been worse builds I have come across for big matches in my 18 years of watching wrestling. I understand what you're saying with the build, I would have liked more build too. Last year Mox was injured for most of it wasn't he?

The fact that they are building to a Dynamite and not a PPV means that it gets a pass from me personally. Not excusing the lack of an angle here but I'm not bothered by it either. Mox was attacked backstage, that's still something even though we wanted a face off. Its still an angle and we don't know how its gonna play out. Maybe it was Omega himself who attacked. 

Before AEW I watched WWE, the land of zero build in 95% of scenarios, so I can't complain. I consider myself a beggar who can't be a chooser.


----------



## bdon

prosperwithdeen said:


> It can still be the money feud for Omega/Mox 3 and Omega/Mox 4. There have been worse builds I have come across for big matches in my 18 years of watching wrestling. I understand what you're saying with the build, I would have liked more build too. Last year Mox was injured for most of it wasn't he?
> 
> The fact that they are building to a Dynamite and not a PPV means that it gets a pass from me personally. Not excusing the lack of an angle here but I'm not bothered by it either. Mox was attacked backstage, that's still something even though we wanted a face off. Its still an angle and we don't know how its gonna play out. Maybe it was Omega himself who attacked.
> 
> Before AEW I watched WWE, the land of zero build in 95% of scenarios, so I can't complain. I consider myself a beggar who can't be a chooser.


I’m talking about their Dynamite build. Jericho and Cody had all the story-driven segments, and Moxley and Omega was kept at bay. The excuse given at the time was that, “Well NATURALLY the World Title feud would get featured more prominently!”

This is match #2 of AEW’s biggest and best possible match offering, and they’ve cut them off at the knees again. Last time it was Cody crying to Tony Khan that Kenny requested a glass sugar table for the premier episode. Now it’s this garbage of keeping Moxley and Kenny apart.


----------



## bdon

Then you have rumors that TK is using this to get ahead of the potential holiday lull they saw last year around this time, and you begin to wonder if they actually think this was the best path to take.

Totally made this so much more difficult than it needed to be. Contract signing, shit talking, done. More shit talking or a face to face as the show ends next week. Have the match, end it with a fuck finish on Dynamite just to wet the viewer’s appetite, so that they now know they HAVE to actually PAY for the payoff to Mox vs Omega at a PPV.

This was pointless and, like I said, actually made me less excited for something I’ve been anxious to see for over a year.


----------



## bdon

@prosperwithdeen , one comical thing I found in the Comtract Signing: Kenny acting like a pure fucking prick, signs of turning heel for months, and the audience actually cheers him wildly when he signs the contract.

It felt like they were just gonna go right along with Kenny on whatever ride to the top he takes them, “Yeah, we love you Mox, but Kenny’s right! Quit trying to dodge him, you little bitch! You earned this match, Kenny! Sign that paper! We don’t care if you are the #1 suspect! Get your title, King!”

Just odd and kind of funny coming from an audience who really is in tune with playing their role to perfection. They seemed to spit in the face of Kenny as a heel. Lol


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> @prosperwithdeen , one comical thing I found in the Comtract Signing: Kenny acting like a pure fucking prick, signs of turning heel for months, and the audience actually cheers him wildly when he signs the contract.
> 
> It felt like they were just gonna go right along with Kenny on whatever ride to the top he takes them, “Yeah, we love you Mox, but Kenny’s right! Quit trying to dodge him, you little bitch! You earned this match, Kenny! Sign that paper! We don’t care if you are the #1 suspect! Get your title, King!”
> 
> Just odd and kind of funny coming from an audience who really is in tune with playing their role to perfection. They seemed to spit in the face of Kenny as a heel. Lol


A nice touch would’ve been Kenny coming out dressed as he was (finally looking like a star) and having blood stains on his white shirt implying that he was the attacker. 

Then he signs the contract and Schiavone points out the blood stains, then Kenny just smirks, puts his glasses on and walks off 😎


----------



## 304418

Pippen94 said:


> Spots in first match were crisp - loved Rana in corner as wrestler grabbed ropes. Everything well done & fun to watch - don't know why you complaining??
> 
> Big spots & false finishers are part of wrestling & have been for past decade or so. If current crop don't listen to Cornette they won't listen to you.
> 
> Britt going back into crowd after was a bit off I'll give you that but interference had impact on match you must agree. I see Rosa winning title back on nwa(?) Show & matches with Britt will be for championship - some Bill watts shit.
> 
> Matches get higher ratings so hence longer matches. Personally don't care for this Brandi angle
> 
> Inner Circle in Vegas was just stupid fun shit - the reason ppl watch wrestling. Don't over think it
> 
> Does it matter if Winter is Coming a tv special, or just a tagline?? How does that impact your viewing??!


Clearly you did not read my post. The team is generic, doing tope suicidas and tope con hilo, like every other member of the roster. High flying wrestling used to be far more diverse than this. However, you seem to be easily entertained.

What were the stakes involved in OC vs Sabian that justified a false finish?

Baker interfering did have an impact. Its a blemish on what turned out to be match of the night. Otherwise it added nothing. And it made someone who looked cool coming in (Baker) look like an ineffectual idiot. Not sure why the bookers would do that to one of their top stars. Book her better!

People tune in to characters, as well as matches. Or have you learned nothing from the MJF & Jericho segments?

Too much stupid shit will turn people off of AEW in the long run.

Maybe because a tv special suggest PPV quality show on free tv, while a tagline suggests it a big match fight that's going to go down?



prosperwithdeen said:


> "Winter is Coming" is a very popular tagline and saying from Game of Thrones.
> 
> In the show, it essentially meant that when the winter season came, shit was gonna go down. Dec 2nd is a winter night where shit is definitely going down with Mox/Omega 2. Great tagline to use given that the cross over between wrestling fans and fantasy type shows is probably huge.


I know what it means in pop culture! I watched all 8 seasons of GoT!

I was referring to Dynamite in two weeks. Is it solely a tagline just for Moxley vs Omega, or were they trying to suggest that's the next tv special? That's all.


----------



## CM Buck

The bucks vs top flight was fine. There's potential there but I don't care about them. It went about 12 minutes. Can't complain but it wasn't fantastic. The aftermath was generic

The Vegas trip part one i enjoyed. Part dos i was done. 

Oc vs kip should have lasted 7 minutes tops. God i want this kip Miro thing to end for fuck sake this is so stupid.

Jade brandi was eh

Mox promo was good. Contract signing was fine but this build should be worlds better.

Pac vs blade began a much better second hour. It went too long however. There's ways to sell ring rust without dragging it out. The formation or reformation of death triangle was great though. 

That women's match was fantastic but the britt interference midway was stupid. I hate it when njpw rape their matches with pointless interference. Aew did that here. You could have saved it for post match and done the good shit after.

Main event was fantastic. Good to see cage look like a threat. That top rope DC was great. And to the surprise of absolutely no one will Hobbs turns heel. Which is good. 

Overall a 6.5 out of 10. Neither nxt or aew held a candle to MLW tonight


----------



## Erik.

Great show.

Definitely need to sign Top Flight. Thought they were great and they are 19 and 21. Such potential.

Enjoyed the Vegas trips. Loved seeing Konnan, good surprise that was. 

I actually wonder if it was Hangman Page that attacked Moxley?!

Glad to see the Death Triangle back. 

I called Hobbs joining Team Taz before the show. Glad to see him coming late to the attacks actually meant something. Think that's a good move for him and a good decision by the company. 

Main event was fire by the way. Cage looked bloody dominant and him and Starks get a good win under their belt.

Also, hopefully the whole Britt, Thunder Rosa, Nyla, Cargill, Anna Jay, Shida thing is a step in the right direction. We got multiple women's things last night. They have the talent. Hopefully they can use it better.


----------



## Pippen94

Ending of women's match protected both wrestlers; Rosa looked strong kicking out & interference gave her an out while Serena would've looked like punk winning as direct result of Britt getting involved - nuanced old school booking


----------



## bdon

You really never watched old school wrestling, did you?


----------



## Pippen94

bdon said:


> You really never watched old school wrestling, did you?


I'm starting to think I'm the only one here who knows about wrestling pre 1990's


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

How freaking entertaining were the Vegas segments? Couldn’t stop laughing


----------



## Brad Boyd

Optikk is All Elite said:


> How freaking entertaining were the Vegas segments? Couldn’t stop laughing


It was nonsense. Some of it I liked though. Seeing what Sammy wrote on MJFs forehead was funny. Most of it was cringe though.


----------



## Erik.

Optikk is All Elite said:


> How freaking entertaining were the Vegas segments? Couldn’t stop laughing


Such a step up from the previous segments together. 

Wardlow/Hager. 
Konnan. 

Two particular highlights. 

Love the Ortiz and Guevara stories too. They're just not loving it are they?


----------



## bdon

Pippen94 said:


> I'm starting to think I'm the only one here who knows about wrestling pre 1990's


The point of interference is to create an obvious reason for the babyface losing. It gives them sympathy. The heel interfering is to create heat, an emotional connection for you to hope said heel gets their comeuppance.

By not finishing the match on the interference, the audience is left to wonder, “Why didn’t Rosa just win after she got back to her feet?”

I forget who said it, but someone nailed it with the sports reference when a fan cries about a missed call in the 1st quarter. By not ending the match due to Baker, Rosa simply lost to the better woman, and we now know that Baker can’t finish Rosa, even on a sneak attack.

This notion of kicking out after interference is absolutely not something that occurred very often when I was watching wrestling.

It’s a stain on what was an awesome match.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


> Such a step up from the previous segments together.
> 
> Wardlow/Hager.
> Konnan.
> 
> Two particular highlights.
> 
> Love the Ortiz and Guevara stories too. They're just not loving it are they?


Really takes me back to when wrestling was at its most popular. 
we need this energy every week


----------



## Not Lying

Quick thoughts

- Sabian/OC was alright, Miro flooring OC was cool.

- Mox cut another good promo, he's been cutting good to great promos every week, he's cutting good ones every week it's making it hard to make a few ones stand out, but i really liked his "we're the good guys" line tonight.

- Mox/Omega will a little more built, can't believe it's in 2 weeks. They should do a bit more, can't see the feud ending like that in 2 weeks.

- So...unless I missed something, this Vegas/Jericho/MJF was utterly useless and advanced no stories?
Wardlow/Hager interactions are the most interesting to me. Sammy is getting punked too much by MJF. 

- Rosa/Deeb was awesome. My only complaint is obvious, if you're gona have DMD interfere to cost Rosa the match, MAKE THE IT THE GODAMN FINISH. No need to go 5min+ doing moves.

Now, speaking of moves, I think Deeb is my favorite wrestler to watch in AEW. She's smooth as fuck, she adapts well to tiny mistakes, I liked her spear on the apron, her powerbomb looked stiff but safe, her implant buster.
I think Deeb should have actually turned with DMD, because she's a bit bland as a babyface.

- Anna Jay vs Shida is a match I'm interresed, but here we are again, Shida has no stories and only matches. The NWA women's title is getting more actions and stories than the AEW women's tittle.

- Terrible segment by the women backstage. Didn't Nyla and Vickie break-up? and Swole/Velvet/Deeb showing up literally 1s after Jade took Brandie out, only for Swole to run up to Jade but do nothing. Badly put together backstage attack.

- Good main event match and I love Will Hobbs joining Team Tazz.
I called it as soon as Hobbs had his breakout performance in the casino battle royal, he was out there killing it and the only guy on commentary putting him over was Tazz, the other commentators were quite boring/annoying where they didn't even react to Hobbs or even react to Tazz getting excited/impressed by Hobbs.
Would love to see Cage and Hobbs brutalize the Bucks.


----------



## Pippen94

bdon said:


> The point of interference is to create an obvious reason for the babyface losing. It gives them sympathy. The heel interfering is to create heat, an emotional connection for you to hope said heel gets their comeuppance.
> 
> By not finishing the match on the interference, the audience is left to wonder, “Why didn’t Rosa just win after she got back to her feet?”
> 
> I forget who said it, but someone nailed it with the sports reference when a fan cries about a missed call in the 1st quarter. By not ending the match due to Baker, Rosa simply lost to the better woman, and we now know that Baker can’t finish Rosa, even on a sneak attack.
> 
> This notion of kicking out after interference is absolutely not something that occurred very often when I was watching wrestling.
> 
> It’s a stain on what was an awesome match.


Depends on what motive is; if they wanted to keep both strong then was the right finish. 
Direct interference leading to pin would've made Serena look heelish & also cheap victory wouldn't have meant anything. Instead was able to put Rosa away with finisher & looked legit.
Rosa proved toughness with kick out & as we saw has fair accuse for loss with Britt getting involved.
Same finish for same reasons to Eddie & Brock in 04 with Goldberg getting involved


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Pippen94 said:


> I'm starting to think I'm the only one here who knows about wrestling pre 1990's


You're the guy that said Starrcade wasn't WCW's biggest PPV and then ran away when asked what was.


----------



## Pippen94

Chip Chipperson said:


> You're the guy that said Starrcade wasn't WCW's biggest PPV and then ran away when asked what was.


What is aew's biggest ppv?? - same answer


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Pippen94 said:


> What is aew's biggest ppv?? - same answer


@Two Sheds 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Pippen94

Chip Chipperson said:


> @Two Sheds
> 
> Your thoughts?


Don't bring him into this


----------



## Carter84

*Anna-Jay or 99, Looking fine like a chilled glass of Rioja







*

​All Joking aside though, Is she ready to face shida again, I'd say not just yet, I get sivler and her are the main " stars " of D.O now and seem to be getting pushed but i would of waited a bit longer before she faced shida.


----------



## Pippen94

Carter84 said:


> *Anna-Jay or 99, Looking fine like a chilled glass of Rioja
> View attachment 93955
> *
> 
> ​All Joking aside though, Is she ready to face shida again, I'd say not just yet, I get sivler and her are the main " stars " of D.O now and seem to be getting pushed but i would of waited a bit longer before she faced shida.


Yeah - bit raw in all areas as wrestler. Can see her losing this time but in six months may be top star. I think match advances storyline with Conti


----------



## Carter84

Really decent show , I'm up to the main event, been impressed with The first match top flight are good, have huge potential they work in tandem freakin' sweet, and it was nice to see the bucks action give them a chance, we knew they wouldn't win but they were impressive.

Would be a bit shit if it was Archer who attacked mox, hope it's not hangman either as he should be the one to dethrone omega if and when he beats mox, as hangman should be third time lucky and after omegas run with mox which should not be done aer one match as they have been wanting this match for ages, Kenny coming out being a dickhead heel was a good start,,the mysterious attack, we can all speculate but let's be honest nobody knows for sure.

I was laughing at the new inner circle in Vegas segment, it had all what I expected and swoggoe in a nappy was funny. Can see the separation of the OG IC happening, Sammy is leaving I thinkmwe can agree and wardlow too, as you can't have to big antagonist big guys in there doesn't work , but looks good.

PAC v The Gimp was a good match, I was actually impressed with blade his chops sounded nasty, PAC had ring rust and is always in great shape, butcher lost loads of weight since joining aew, bunny done her job properly as a heat seeker for blade, eddie on commentary was good as ever, then after PAC won , I thought fenix would help but penta too, I popped loads big huge smile on my face, can't belive Death Triangle are back as they were on the edge of being pushed better late than never can't wait for 2021, the year of death triangle I say

Jade fecked the chair snap segment but im not bothered as it continues branding and her story from past week,

I'm up to main event so I'll post later about what I thought of the match, so far easy8/10


----------



## bdon

So, nobody going to even try and defend the fact that the last visual of the show was Hobbs, Taz, Brian Cage, and Ricky Starks standing over Cody rHHHodes? I thought this was about giving Darby the rub? Isn’t it funny how that angle was SUPPOSED to be Moxley in Cody’s place fighting alongside Hobbs and Darby? Hobbs is an almost overnight sensation with all of us buzzing for him, and...all of a sudden Jon is out and Cody is in?

Go ahead. I know what responses I’ll get. This is just more of Cody “working”, right?


----------



## Carter84

@Chip Chipperson take it u won't answer thats cool.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> So, nobody going to even try and defend the fact that the last visual of the show was Hobbs, Taz, Brian Cage, and Ricky Starks standing over Cody rHHHodes? I thought this was about giving Darby the rub? Isn’t it funny how that angle was SUPPOSED to be Moxley in Cody’s place fighting alongside Hobbs and Darby? Hobbs is an almost overnight sensation with all of us buzzing for him, and...all of a sudden Jon is out and Cody is in?
> 
> Go ahead. I know what responses I’ll get. This is just more of Cody “working”, right?


What's the point in bitching about it? I just roll my eyes and move on. Last time I cared about hhh type shenanigans was the summer of punk. I would have said the authority but Hunter did the right thing by Bryan in the end.

The shit journey doesn't matter its the destination for me.


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> What's the point in bitching about it? I just roll my eyes and move on. Last time I cared about hhh type shenanigans was the summer of punk. I would have said the authority but Hunter did the right thing by Bryan in the end.
> 
> The shit journey doesn't matter its the destination for me.


Life is ALL about the journey, man. That is the problem with fans these days. They all just want to destination, but the journey is what makes good shit into great shit. You can’t emotionally connected if everything is about getting to the destination, fuck the journey.

Wrestling is a live performance art in the form of episodic television. To keep viewers returning, and even adding new ones, you HAVE to create the emotional connection.


----------



## Carter84

Can we just concentrate on wrestling in this section guys, thanks.


----------



## Carter84

Wtf? Hobbies joining team tazz, hope now cage leaves in the future as he is much better as a face, he is in my humble opinion the best " Big Guy" wrestler in the world and can really go with any style depending who he is facing, either cage or penta for the tnt title will be a start for me and a lot of other fans of cage and penta.

God excalibur is nauseating, with his commentary luckily I understand Spanish but some might not and it's annoying I bet for non speaking Spanish fans who be like wtf is he saying .


----------



## Carter84

Seedsrby just couldn't live with cage , fast book cage as champ, hobby with a chair decimation time for Cody and Darby unlucky, didn't see that coming did we , yawn.


----------



## Asuka842

Layla Hirsch would be perfect for Team Taz as well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Pippen94 said:


> Don't bring him into this


He was interested in your response. I'm genuinely interested in what he thinks. It's clear that Starrcade is the biggest PPV the answer that they're all equal is just silly.


----------



## Erik.

Asuka842 said:


> Layla Hirsch would be perfect for Team Taz as well.


Yep, said that before last night's show. 

Team Taz are great. Hobbs and Cage look like beasts. Starks can talk. And Hirsch would be the icing on the cake and could help also add depth and story to a women's division that needs all the help it can get.


----------



## Carter84

*What a shit ending to a good show this week, Hobbs heel yawn. I am sick of he is " Big wrestler " turn him or make him a heel way of thinking. Ffs Tony Khan why do u let this happen! Now Penta is a face, can we have Cage as well now Hobbs has joined team tazz and I'll be happy AF, be probably next year we see Hobbs and starks turn on cage as it's the way to go.

Darby is fearless in the ring and has put muscle on but he is about s charismatic s wet fart, he also can't cut promos without his skateboard somehow being involved, he needs to learn how to cut promos look into the camera and seem as though he is interested as the fearless gimmick is only going to get him so far, I really hope he can improve that side of his gimmick as if he does he will be around for a long time, injuries withstanding.*


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> Life is ALL about the journey, man. That is the problem with fans these days. They all just want to destination, but the journey is what makes good shit into great shit. You can’t emotionally connected if everything is about getting to the destination, fuck the journey.
> 
> Wrestling is a live performance art in the form of episodic television. To keep viewers returning, and even adding new ones, you HAVE to create the emotional connection.


I agree. But Cody is different. We are all expecting that inevitable heel turn. And Cody as a top face hasn't been compelling in a long time. He was against brodie but then he fucked it.

With Cody you have to think about the destination. Same with guys like hogan and Cena. You can't enjoy the journey cause you are never sure if you are going somewhere good or bad.


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> I agree. But Cody is different. We are all expecting that inevitable heel turn. And Cody as a top face hasn't been compelling in a long time. He was against brodie but then he fucked it.
> 
> With Cody you have to think about the destination. Same with guys like hogan and Cena. You can't enjoy the journey cause you are never sure if you are going somewhere good or bad.


But shit like last night is not a work. That is Cody Runnels using his power to legitimately steal Moxley’s spot in an angle. It is him using his power to make sure and have Team Taz standing over HIM, instead of Darby who has the TBT Title they all apparently want, as a way of telling the viewer who is really important.

That is not heel work. That is a real life ego getting in the way of allowing stories to form, breath, and grow organically.


----------



## Geeee

bdon said:


> So, nobody going to even try and defend the fact that the last visual of the show was Hobbs, Taz, Brian Cage, and Ricky Starks standing over Cody rHHHodes? I thought this was about giving Darby the rub? Isn’t it funny how that angle was SUPPOSED to be Moxley in Cody’s place fighting alongside Hobbs and Darby? Hobbs is an almost overnight sensation with all of us buzzing for him, and...all of a sudden Jon is out and Cody is in?
> 
> Go ahead. I know what responses I’ll get. This is just more of Cody “working”, right?


You're the only one who is angered by the mere sight of Cody, so probably most people just noticed Hobbs' heel turn.

Hobbs is probably gonna fight Cody and Brian Cage will fight Darby


----------



## KingofKings1524

Have no idea what the general consensus is. But I had multiple people watch the Mox promo asking when the UFC fight happens.


----------



## 3venflow

In regards to the Winter is Coming name, I think the show will actually be called that as it was referred to like an event name on commentary once or twice.

What is interesting is in GOT that line is Ned Stark foreshadowing dark times ahead. If AEW is thinking like that, it could hint at the night when something momentous finally happens storyline-wise such as Kenny officially becoming a heel.

P.S. Where is Hangman? Where are FTR? AEW's roster is huge for a two-hour show and wrestlers mysteriously disappearing seems to be a symptom of that.


----------



## Carter84

3venflow said:


> In regards to the Winter is Coming name, I think the show will actually be called that as it was referred to like an event name on commentary once or twice.
> 
> What is interesting is in GOT that line is Ned Stark foreshadowing dark times ahead. If AEW is thinking like that, it could hint at the night when something momentous finally happens storyline-wise such as Kenny officially becoming a heel.
> 
> P.S. Where is Hangman? Where are FTR? AEW's roster is huge for a two-hour show and wrestlers mysteriously disappearing seems to be a symptom of that.


Probably time off as they both worked hectic schedules this year or injured, as the three wrestlers took some nasty looking bumps this year, espically in there last matches, hangman and Kenny it looked like page got injured when he landed on his foot, I maybe wrong, and dax has long standing knee issues


----------



## Carter84

Geeee said:


> You're the only one who is angered by the mere sight of Cody, so probably most people just noticed Hobbs' heel turn.
> 
> Hobbs is probably gonna fight Cody and Brian Cage will fight Darby


I hope cage wins the TNT tile asap, as Darby has fearless as he is has no charisma or mic Skills, I'd pop loads I feel Cage won the title, or Penta down the line sometime next year, man a cage and Penta feud would be freakin' sweet.


----------



## fabi1982

Ok Dynamite, but not worth the hype for me.

Bucks/Top Flight was your typical Bucks match and against a Bucks light team, so just gymnastics, but to be fair, very good gymnastics, so I was pleased. Maybe also it was a Bucks match not going 7 days. Not care about the aftermath, how would any casual know who these green guys are? Anyways, good start.

Not care about Mox promos as they are always the same and he lost steam alot over the last month for me.

Kip/OC going longer than the tag match (at least it felt like it) and why have an 11 min match when it ends like that? Miro is mediocre on the mic, but I liked his jump in the ring and the smuggness walk away when the flat friends arrived.

First segment in Vegas was very much fun, the right way of fun, sadly the second part ruined it for me, too much Hangover at the end. Anyways it was the best out of the three (singing, debate, vegas). So also a plus for me.

That contract signing? Wow I was cringing all over the place as it seems no one actually knew how to act in that segment...Poor Kenny...

I just dont get the PAC hype. I watched the match especially close and just dont see any difference to a Timothy Thatcher wrestling and he is not hyped like the second coming of jesus. Also the aftermath, or better to say the afterbotchfest, damn it felt so second league (especially comparing it with the revolution video package), Fenix botching the safe didnt help. And out of nowhere the death triangle is back again? I see them lose in 3 month to Best Friends and OC. Sorry again I just dont get the PAC hype. Oh and next week already the trios match against each other? Damn maybe I am right with them losing to Best Friends in three month...

Womens match was very good, sad it wasnt about the shows womens championship. Anyways these two can go, liked it alot.

And last but not least, nice to the the champ being protected in the tag match...OOOPS...why couldnt Cody take the pin here? Why have Darby in his first interaction after winning the championship lose? Of course it was Cage, but still. Cody talking about the TNT title being the ACE title and then this? And right after the bell Cody could fight back again? This has "I dont want to lose twice in a row" written all over it and IT IS JUST CODYS FUCKING EGO here. No storyline, no nothing, just midcard Cody being better than anyone.

And as @bdon said, he basically stole the story from Mox. No one can have a greater storyline than Cody, thats what I took from this Dynamite.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Y'all wanna see the match or her?


*Did you hack Shida's Twitter? 😂


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329266723762147329*


----------



## Geeee

I think Shida might have a size advantage against Silver LOL


----------



## Shock Street

How long til Darby sells the belt for xanax in a skate park bathroom


----------



## MaseMan

Speaking of the Dark Order, what the hell happened to Brodie Lee? Feels like he has basically not been on TV since losing the TNT Title back to Cody.

Other thoughts:

- I actually enjoy the Young Bucks/Top Flight match. I get not everyone enjoys the "flip, flop, and dive" style, but going into it knowing we would get that, I enjoyed the match. Not completely sure why TH2 attacked in the post match, when they are already working a feud with SCU.

- Anna Jay getting pushed is a good thing. Why is John Silver suddenly getting pushed so much? He looks like he should be feuding with Marko Stunt, not being involved with setting up a title match. It feels like they could be setting up a surprise title change here.

- Rosa/Deeb was an awesome match, but the angle with Britt Baker was incredibly strange booking. It somehow made both Rosa and Britt look like chumps. 

- Orange/Sabian was kind of "meh". This whole feud being set up by a crappy homemade arcade cabinet getting destroyed is so stupid. 

- I actually liked the Inner Circle in Vegas vignettes. They were cheesy and stupid humor, but they pulled it off. Sammy pulling out a knife and threatening to make himself a "blood brother" had me rolling.

- Glad that they've apparently brought back the Death Triangle. Them vs Butcher, Blade, and Kingston could make for some good matches.

- Main event was fine and well worked. I am kind of glad Will Hobbs turned heel, but it seems like there are way too many big heel "hoss" types in this company. Hager, Wardlow, Archer, Brodie Lee, Cage, and now Hobbs (and I'm probably forgetting a couple). Not enough room to push everyone.

Not the greatest Dynamite ever, but a solid thumbs up from me.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Shock Street said:


> How long til Darby sells the belt for xanax in a skate park bathroom


thankfully he's straight edge


----------



## Erik.

MaseMan said:


> Speaking of the Dark Order, what the hell happened to Brodie Lee? Feels like he has basically not been on TV since losing the TNT Title back to Cody.
> 
> Other thoughts:
> 
> - I actually enjoy the Young Bucks/Top Flight match. I get not everyone enjoys the "flip, flop, and dive" style, but going into it knowing we would get that, I enjoyed the match. Not completely sure why TH2 attacked in the post match, when they are already working a feud with SCU.
> 
> - Anna Jay getting pushed is a good thing. Why is John Silver suddenly getting pushed so much? He looks like he should be feuding with Marko Stunt, not being involved with setting up a title match. It feels like they could be setting up a surprise title change here.
> 
> - Rosa/Deeb was an awesome match, but the angle with Britt Baker was incredibly strange booking. It somehow made both Rosa and Britt look like chumps.
> 
> - Orange/Sabian was kind of "meh". This whole feud being set up by a crappy homemade arcade cabinet getting destroyed is so stupid.
> 
> - I actually liked the Inner Circle in Vegas vignettes. They were cheesy and stupid humor, but they pulled it off. Sammy pulling out a knife and threatening to make himself a "blood brother" had me rolling.
> 
> - Glad that they've apparently brought back the Death Triangle. Them vs Butcher, Blade, and Kingston could make for some good matches.
> 
> - Main event was fine and well worked. I am kind of glad Will Hobbs turned heel, but it seems like there are way too many big heel "hoss" types in this company. Hager, Wardlow, Archer, Brodie Lee, Cage, and now Hobbs (and I'm probably forgetting a couple). Not enough room to push everyone.
> 
> Not the greatest Dynamite ever, but a solid thumbs up from me.


Brodie Lee is injured, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Shock Street

Optikk is All Elite said:


> thankfully he's straight edge


Yeah me too.

_wink_


----------



## LongPig666

Great varied show from start to finish;

- New people
- New non kayfabe baby
- Miro on commentary
- Fear, Konnan and Loathing in Las Vegas
- Death Triangle back
- Great women's match
- Big heel turn closing show


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> @prosperwithdeen , one comical thing I found in the Comtract Signing: Kenny acting like a pure fucking prick, signs of turning heel for months, and the audience actually cheers him wildly when he signs the contract.
> 
> It felt like they were just gonna go right along with Kenny on whatever ride to the top he takes them, “Yeah, we love you Mox, but Kenny’s right! Quit trying to dodge him, you little bitch! You earned this match, Kenny! Sign that paper! We don’t care if you are the #1 suspect! Get your title, King!”
> 
> Just odd and kind of funny coming from an audience who really is in tune with playing their role to perfection. They seemed to spit in the face of Kenny as a heel. Lol


I think they’re still in the phase of waiting to cheer him until he goes full blown heel. The transition has been a slow burn and I don’t think the crowds are convinced yet since he’s always been so loved. But he definitely feels more and more like a prick every week. I do hope this isn’t a case where the smark crowd cheers him despite the dastardly things he does as a heel. I think beating the shit out Mox is enough to do the trick.


----------



## Prosper

Verbatim17 said:


> I know what it means in pop culture! I watched all 8 seasons of GoT!
> 
> I was referring to Dynamite in two weeks. Is it solely a tagline just for Moxley vs Omega, or were they trying to suggest that's the next tv special? That's all.


Ah I got ya haha my bad, I don’t think it suggests another TV special seeing as we are getting one in January, I’m thinking it’s just a tag line for the match itself.


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Did you hack Shida's Twitter?
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329266723762147329*


Holy fuck lol. That has to be one of the most unintentionally funny babyface responses to a challenger


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Holy fuck lol. That has to be one of the most unintentionally funny babyface responses to a challenger


*Long John Silver should be number 1 contender after that promo 😂*


----------



## One Shed

Pippen94 said:


> I'm starting to think I'm the only one here who knows about wrestling pre 1990's





Chip Chipperson said:


> You're the guy that said Starrcade wasn't WCW's biggest PPV and then ran away when asked what was.





Pippen94 said:


> What is aew's biggest ppv?? - same answer





Chip Chipperson said:


> @Two Sheds
> 
> Your thoughts?





Pippen94 said:


> Don't bring him into this


OK, so I am going to look at this with two assumptions:

1. It is not a 100% given assumption that every wrestling company HAS to have a PPV that stands above all others.
2. It has been a standard in all major wrestling companies to have a PPV that stands above all others since PPVs have existed.

And yes @Pippen94, you are just wrong about Starrcade. I honestly do not understand your angle for arguing this point. Starrcade was the NWA's biggest event and it was grandfathered into WCW. It was created before WrestleMania. No one seriously disputes these points. What is the point of trying to argue that it was not their biggest event? You could be completely fine arguing that AEW does not have and does not need a PPV to be their biggest and they will be different etc. That is a completely separate argument. Why even bring Starrcade into it? That is just a distraction, especially considering all the evidence that is very clear Starrcade was THE event for NWA/WCW.

So, to unpack all this. I am going to look at AEW's PPV main events thus far.

Double or Nothing 2019: Chris Jericho vs. Kenny Omega
All Out 2019: Chris Jericho vs. Adam Page
Full Gear 2019: Chris Jericho vs Cody Rhodes and Jon Moxley vs. Kenny Omega (I am counting both of these as main events)
Revolution 2020: Jon Moxley vs. Chris Jericho
Double or Nothing 2020: Jon Moxley vs. Brodie Lee (I am not counting the Football Field Fiasco as the main event. We can debate that.)
All Out 2020: Jon Moxley vs. MJF
Full Gear 2020: Jon Moxley vs. Eddie Kingston

Now that I actually took the time to go through each one and write all that down, it strikes me how the quality of the events has declined this year but I AM willing to give them a bit of a pass because of COVID. We all know the show would be different had the virus not happened, so OK, fine.

My honest thoughts on this is AEW does not yet feel like they have an identity or major show. And that is OK because they are a new company. Now they NEED to create that identity sooner rather than later, but it is not there yet. The NWA and WWF were a bit different in that they existed BEFORE PPVs were a thing so it was not like they just had 4-12 big shows when they started, they added them one at a time, so it was easy to rank what their major events were. It is just expected at this point for any new promotion to come onto the field with their PPVs ready to go so I can see why one would not be the standout show, but in all honesty there SHOULD be a standout show. All sports have a build to a conclusion and all stories have an ending. AEW would be smart to elevate one of their shows to be their main show. This is not "being like the WWE" like a lot of what they do. This is just human nature. If you make all of your shows "equal" then nothing is special or stands out. WWE is able to make us believe WrestleMania is THE show but also Royal Rumble, Summerlam, and Survivor Series are major shows. The rest are less so, but can still be important events. King of the Ring did mean something back in the day. For WCW, so did The Great American Bash. Halloween Havoc had its own thing going. You can have shows mean something on their own and STILL have your actual big show. AEW needs to do that in my opinion. You do not need to devalue your other shows when you elevate one. Make sense?


----------



## Geeee

I think in the Bischoff era of WCW, the PPVs were more even in importance. TBH the focus was more on Nitro. Like Starrcade 97 was a big PPV but the other Starrcade were less so. Wasn't Starrcade 2000 WCW's lowest buyrate?

Even before the nWo, WCW headlined Starrcade with Hogan vs Beefcake. Not really biggest show of the year material


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Long John Silver should be number 1 contender after that promo *


Anybody else really lol. Shida gave out real "uh seriously" energy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> Anybody else really lol. Shida gave out real "uh seriously" energy


*Yeah, even though Anna Jay has a cult following on Twitter and this website, they need to put some damn effort into these women's title feuds. Jade has made more impact in 2 weeks than Shida has in the last 2 months. That's not okay.*


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yeah, even though Anna Jay has a cult following on Twitter and this website, they need to put some damn effort into these women's title feuds. Jade has made more impact in 2 weeks than Shida has in the last 2 months. That's not okay.*


I feel like neither them or WWE really know what to do with the Joshi. Like they'll give them belts, but as far as building stories it's just a whatever thing for the 2 big companies it seems


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

all the building blocks for a successful women's division is present. they just dont know how to book it appropriately


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> I feel like neither them or WWE really know what to do with the Joshi. Like they'll give them belts, but as far as building stories it's just a whatever thing for the 2 big companies it seems


*This is true. Io's title reign has been similar to Shida's: great matches with no story. I would argue that it's worse in Io's case because there are obvious backstories with Candice and Rhea that could have been explored, but were lazily ignored.*


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> I think in the Bischoff era of WCW, the PPVs were more even in importance. TBH the focus was more on Nitro. Like Starrcade 97 was a big PPV but the other Starrcade were less so. Wasn't Starrcade 2000 WCW's lowest buyrate?
> 
> Even before the nWo, WCW headlined Starrcade with Hogan vs Beefcake. Not really biggest show of the year material


No one is going to defend WCW 2000 booking heh. Starrcade did feel less important later on, but that was a booking mistake in my opinion. I still argue that even though it did become less important during their decline, it was still their #1 show. If it was not, what was? I am waiting for someone to say "Well actually New Blood Rising..." etc heh.


----------



## Shock Street

So whenever Team Taz is causing shit, don't send the refs, just send out Orange Cassidy to one punch them like he did Hobbs a couple of months ago. I shant forget Tony.


----------



## Gwi1890

fabi1982 said:


> Ok Dynamite, but not worth the hype for me.
> 
> Bucks/Top Flight was your typical Bucks match and against a Bucks light team, so just gymnastics, but to be fair, very good gymnastics, so I was pleased. Maybe also it was a Bucks match not going 7 days. Not care about the aftermath, how would any casual know who these green guys are? Anyways, good start.
> 
> Not care about Mox promos as they are always the same and he lost steam alot over the last month for me.
> 
> Kip/OC going longer than the tag match (at least it felt like it) and why have an 11 min match when it ends like that? Miro is mediocre on the mic, but I liked his jump in the ring and the smuggness walk away when the flat friends arrived.
> 
> First segment in Vegas was very much fun, the right way of fun, sadly the second part ruined it for me, too much Hangover at the end. Anyways it was the best out of the three (singing, debate, vegas). So also a plus for me.
> 
> That contract signing? Wow I was cringing all over the place as it seems no one actually knew how to act in that segment...Poor Kenny...
> 
> I just dont get the PAC hype. I watched the match especially close and just dont see any difference to a Timothy Thatcher wrestling and he is not hyped like the second coming of jesus. Also the aftermath, or better to say the afterbotchfest, damn it felt so second league (especially comparing it with the revolution video package), Fenix botching the safe didnt help. And out of nowhere the death triangle is back again? I see them lose in 3 month to Best Friends and OC. Sorry again I just dont get the PAC hype. Oh and next week already the trios match against each other? Damn maybe I am right with them losing to Best Friends in three month...
> 
> Womens match was very good, sad it wasnt about the shows womens championship. Anyways these two can go, liked it alot.
> 
> And last but not least, nice to the the champ being protected in the tag match...OOOPS...why couldnt Cody take the pin here? Why have Darby in his first interaction after winning the championship lose? Of course it was Cage, but still. Cody talking about the TNT title being the ACE title and then this? And right after the bell Cody could fight back again? This has "I dont want to lose twice in a row" written all over it and IT IS JUST CODYS FUCKING EGO here. No storyline, no nothing, just midcard Cody being better than anyone.
> 
> And as @bdon said, he basically stole the story from Mox. No one can have a greater storyline than Cody, thats what I took from this Dynamite.


have to agree Will Hobbs turning on Mox would have meant more why is the World Champion almost never on tv!?


----------



## RapShepard

Optikk is All Elite said:


> all the building blocks for a successful women's division is present. they just dont know how to book it appropriately


I wonder if it comes down to they've never really been in a promotion that did women's wrestling right. NJPW and ROH don't or didn't have women's divisions when Kenny and The Bucks worked those shows. Then WWE's women's division was a piss break for all but the last year he was there. 





BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This is true. Io's title reign has been similar to Shida's: great matches with no story. I would argue that it's worse in Io's case because there are obvious backstories with Candice and Rhea that could have been explored, but were lazily ignored.*


I'm guessing it's just folk refuse to even try given the slight language barriers. Because the other women in the divisions get feuds, just not the Joshi champs


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> I'm guessing it's just folk refuse to even try given the slight language barriers. Because the other women in the divisions get feuds, just not the Joshi champs


*The thing is Asuka, Io, and Shida all speak conversational English. It's not even broken. The grammatical errors are as minor as people typing in slang online.*


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The thing is Asuka, Io, and Shida all speak conversational English. It's not even broken. The grammatical errors are as minor as people typing in slang online.*


Yeah but that's the only logical reason for holding them out of real meaty feuds with live promos and shit.


----------



## Joe Gill

Gwi1890 said:


> have to agree Will Hobbs turning on Mox would have meant more why is the World Champion almost never on tv!?


Of course it would have meant more.... but Jr H wants to be the center of attention at all times so he made sure he was the one hit by the chair.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

RapShepard said:


> I wonder if it comes down to they've never really been in a promotion that did women's wrestling right. NJPW and ROH don't or didn't have women's divisions when Kenny and The Bucks worked those shows. Then WWE's women's division was a piss break for all but the last year he was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's just folk refuse to even try given the slight language barriers. Because the other women in the divisions get feuds, just not the Joshi champs


But what doesn’t make sense is we’ve got women like Awesome Kong working backstage. Prime TNA knockouts IMO was the best ever women’s division.


----------



## RapShepard

Optikk is All Elite said:


> But what doesn’t make sense is we’ve got women like Awesome Kong working backstage. Prime TNA knockouts IMO was the best ever women’s division.


I didn't know that. Then who knows what's going on, but it's clearly something at this point lol. 

Prime Knockouts division was golden. Kong, Gail Kim, ODB, OG Beautiful People, So Cal Val. Fun times


----------



## Erik.

So, do we think "Winter is Coming" is just a buzzword as a reference to Game of Thrones or do we honestly think something big is coming......

Whitewalkers.... KENTA..... NJPW...... Moxley.....


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


> So, do we think "Winter is Coming" is just a buzzword as a reference to Game of Thrones or do we honestly think something big is coming......
> 
> Whitewalkers.... KENTA..... NJPW...... Moxley.....


I thought that the 2nd December is going to be a Dynamite special called "Winter is coming". I like your speculation, though.


----------



## Shock Street

Erik. said:


> So, do we think "Winter is Coming" is just a buzzword as a reference to Game of Thrones or do we honestly think something big is coming......
> 
> Whitewalkers.... KENTA..... NJPW...... Moxley.....


MOTHER

FUCKIN

GLACIER


----------



## Erik.

Optikk is All Elite said:


> I thought that the 2nd December is going to be a Dynamite special called "Winter is coming". I like your speculation, though.


Yeah, of course. I know that's the title.

But why? It's not particularly wrestling related, nor is it a name they've used before or a throw back to a wrestling event that AEW tend to head towards (Bash at the Beach, Fyter Fest, Fight for the Fallen) - god, if they wanted to keep the old school theme, they could have named called this AEW Dyamite: "When Worlds Collide" which was an AAA PPV produced by WCW - and we know Omega is a current AAA champion...

I just can't help but feel something in my bones that tells me deep down "Winter is coming" is more than just a title.

The meaning behind those words on Game of Thrones was one of warning and vigilance. Something bad is going to happen. A fear that the unseen enemy will makes its move.

An unseen enemy happened to attack Moxley and leave him bloody last night....

Something big is going to happen on the 2nd of December - we have a fucking world title match between Kenny Omega vs. Jon Moxley ffs. This isn't just going to end with either Moxley retaining and that's it or Omega winning just to shock us. Something is coming to the forefront. 

I've already said Moxley will lose and the timing of the event gives him enough time to quarantine ready for Japan - but what if this is a way of writing him off for the rest of the year and the next few months. Not only does he sell the injury, he gets to spend even more time with his now pregnant wife too over the holidays and new year. And then he comes back for vengeance.... We know Moxley is a great chaser and would be a great way to get him out of the title scene and have something fresh.


----------



## One Shed

Shock Street said:


> MOTHER
> 
> FUCKIN
> 
> GLACIER


Why stop there when THE YETI is available?


----------



## Mercian

Didnt like the new titles as much

Young Bucks jackoff against Top Flight

The Inner Circle in Las Vegas was why do I feel like I was watching the Hangover? And what does any of this have to do with Wrestling? Some people find scrubs funny, this was on this level of unfunny US comedy

Revolution advertisment , seriously get fucked, we all have problems and they dont involve getting the wages you are on

Is Moxley talking to Big Brother? 

Im watching next only for Penelope they rest is same old

The worlds worst entrance is saved by the blonde of the left, he is no1 in the PWI most boring overrated wrestler of the year, he is the modern day Lash Leroux, Jon Moxley has a bloody nose what happened "Fell Sir", memories of Alan Clarke's glorious "scum"

Pac v Blade, now we talking, realy good match, who'd have thought the wrestling is what they do best? oh yes its wrestling from a wrestling company, who'd have thought and whats more its led to a proper angle! This actually was well delivered and in a time frame enough for everyone to care, well done, well done again! 

Jade Cargill attacking Brandi, hell yes

Thunder Rosa v Serena Deeb was great

I like a blonde but Anna Jay looks better in the more brunette she originally had, John Silver came across like an 80's heel and I actually loved it

Cody and Allin v Team Tazz was good and I liked the clean finish and how Team Tazz look strong against worthy faces, and I really enjoyed the swerve, will Scorpio Sky be against Hobbs in a 3 on 3? Really like how Team Tazz are a persistent threat, again another good angle

Im very critical but there is some good here, two hot angles, the womens division got more exposure and possible feuds to come


----------



## fabi1982

Erik. said:


> So, do we think "Winter is Coming" is just a buzzword as a reference to Game of Thrones or do we honestly think something big is coming......
> 
> Whitewalkers.... KENTA..... NJPW...... Moxley.....


Probably just like the ending of Game of Thrones a complete disappointment


----------



## Erik.

fabi1982 said:


> Probably just like the ending of Game of Thrones a complete disappointment


Couldn't have been. Got millions of viewers.

That's how it works, right?


----------



## fabi1982

Erik. said:


> Couldn't have been. Got millions of viewers.
> 
> That's how it works, right?


Touché here. Just hope that the people dont riot like they did after that ending


----------



## Shock Street

Two Sheds said:


> Why stop there when THE YETI is available?


Him and Billy Mitchell could be a tag team


----------



## Erik.

fabi1982 said:


> Touché here. Just hope that the people dont riot like they did after that ending


Never going to please everyone.

I want to see Omega win and would be happy to see it. 

Yet you'll get others who will piss and moan that a world title shouldn't change hands on Dynamite and how Moxley shouldn't have been built up the way he has just to lose to Omega on a throw away Dynamite etc.

Opening new doors is better than going through the same ones.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Never going to please everyone.
> 
> I want to see Omega win and would be happy to see it.
> 
> Yet you'll get others who will piss and moan that a world title shouldn't change hands on Dynamite and how Moxley shouldn't have been built up the way he has just to lose to Omega on a throw away Dynamite etc.
> 
> Opening new doors is better than going through the same ones.


Omega winning would be incredible. I just hope some crazy shit goes down along with that win.

The more I think about the "Winter is Coming" tag line, the more I think a lot will be changing in the company that night. Moxley losing alone will shift the entire layout of the show but having a New Japan invasion or something of the sort would be all kinds of epic. I really hope they have something huge planned.


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> Omega winning would be incredible. I just hope some crazy shit goes down along with that win.
> 
> The more I think about the "Winter is Coming" tag line, the more I think a lot will be changing in the company that night. Moxley losing alone will shift the entire layout of the show but having a New Japan invasion or something of the sort would be all kinds of epic. I really hope they have something huge planned.


It's too conveniently timed.

We ALL know it should have been booked for Revolution and given a further 2 month build.

But instead, they have it on a Dynamite because they know Moxley/Omega is a ratings booster and eyes will be on the show..... and then they slap this slogan on it. All the whilst, Moxley is attacked by a mystery person in the build to it..


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> Omega winning would be incredible. I just hope some crazy shit goes down along with that win.
> 
> The more I think about the "Winter is Coming" tag line, the more I think a lot will be changing in the company that night. Moxley losing alone will shift the entire layout of the show but having a New Japan invasion or something of the sort would be all kinds of epic. I really hope they have something huge planned.


Kenny winning the title on free TV with three weeks of "build" with almost no interaction between them would be insane.


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> Kenny winning the title on free TV with three weeks of "build" with almost no interaction between them would be insane.


It fucking sucks. That’s why everyone watching that goddamn segment last night is walking away thinking “WTF”. The Mox/Omega angle is DOA. Way to fucking ruin the biggest match and feud your company can offer.

Goddamn this company really fucking sucks the joy out of wrestling at times.

“BUT AT LEAST IT ISN’T WWE!”


----------



## bdon

fabi1982 said:


> And last but not least, nice to the the champ being protected in the tag match...OOOPS...why couldnt Cody take the pin here? Why have Darby in his first interaction after winning the championship lose? Of course it was Cage, but still. Cody talking about the TNT title being the ACE title and then this? And right after the bell Cody could fight back again? This has "I dont want to lose twice in a row" written all over it and IT IS JUST CODYS FUCKING EGO here. No storyline, no nothing, just midcard Cody being better than anyone.
> 
> And as @bdon said, he basically stole the story from Mox. No one can have a greater storyline than Cody, thats what I took from this Dynamite


I’m glad someone sees it.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> It's too conveniently timed.
> 
> We ALL know it should have been booked for Revolution and given a further 2 month build.
> 
> But instead, they have it on a Dynamite because they know Moxley/Omega is a ratings booster and eyes will be on the show..... and then they slap this slogan on it. All the whilst, Moxley is attacked by a mystery person in the build to it..


Yeah man shit has to be going down. I really hope it's not just Lance Archer. 



Two Sheds said:


> Kenny winning the title on free TV with three weeks of "build" with almost no interaction between them would be insane.


I mean it depends on how you look at it. The fanbase will be split in half and both sides will be extreme in the way they perceive how it should go down. 

On the first end, I can see why people would consider it crazy. Moxley is 20-0 and has been built up as this dominant champion. Tradition says that the best course of action would be to build up an epic feud and have him drop it at Revolution at the end of February. Its the right move and its the move I would have taken. A reign like that deserves to end at a high level PPV. 

But then on the other hand, you have people that look at it as the company wanting to set a precedent that "anything can happen" on free TV. You want for your fans to look at Dynamite and see it as a must-see show. Most of the company's revenue comes from TV deals. Omega and Moxley already have plenty of history and the fans can piece it together. To have Moxley lose the title on free TV with an angle to follow could possibly set us up for something even more epic at Revolution. 

The way I see it, there HAS to be a major angle on Dec 2nd. And if there is, then Omega winning on free TV is 100% fine. But if Omega just beats Moxley, yeah it would still be cool, but I think people would want more to come out of it, especially if you're sacrificing the PPV main event for it.


----------



## Carter84

Shock Street said:


> How long til Darby sells the belt for xanax in a skate park bathroom


He lives a clean lifestyle, 😆🤣🤐


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> I mean it depends on how you look at it. The fanbase will be split in half and both sides will be extreme in the way they perceive how it should go down.
> 
> On the first end, I can see why people would consider it crazy. Moxley is 20-0 and has been built up as this dominant champion. Tradition says that the best course of action would be to build up an epic feud and have him drop it at Revolution at the end of February. Its the right move and its the move I would have taken. A reign like that deserves to end at a high level PPV.
> 
> But then on the other hand, you have people that look at it as the company wanting to set a precedent that "anything can happen" on free TV. You want for your fans to look at Dynamite and see it as a must-see show. Most of the company's revenue comes from TV deals. Omega and Moxley already have plenty of history and the fans can piece it together. To have Moxley lose the title on free TV with an angle to follow could possibly set us up for something even more epic at Revolution.
> 
> The way I see it, there HAS to be a major angle on Dec 2nd. And if there is, then Omega winning on free TV is 100% fine. But if Omega just beats Moxley, yeah it would still be cool, but I think people would want more to come out of it, especially if you're sacrificing the PPV main event for it.


I am all for the "anything can happen on TV" thing and have been pushing that in several of my posts just recently so it is not the TV aspect of it I have a problem with. But for a world title change, there needs to be an actual build and story to it. Having Mox randomly laid out backstage two weeks before the match is really lazy booking. They are just two guys without any heat or issue right now. The biggest PPV of the year could be in two weeks and I would have just as big if not a bigger issue with it.

What I would want is an actual build and issue to make it feel like a big time match. I would also want them to give us a taste of what to expect on TV and have that match end in shenanigans leading to the blowoff match on PPV. AEW has way too many feuds START with the big match instead of end with it. You have to build to a no DQ or I quit match.


----------



## fabi1982

Erik. said:


> Never going to please everyone.
> 
> I want to see Omega win and would be happy to see it.
> 
> Yet you'll get others who will piss and moan that a world title shouldn't change hands on Dynamite and how Moxley shouldn't have been built up the way he has just to lose to Omega on a throw away Dynamite etc.
> 
> Opening new doors is better than going through the same ones.


I‘m also rooting for an Omega win, hope they will get a better build though


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> I am all for the "anything can happen on TV" thing and have been pushing that in several of my posts just recently so it is not the TV aspect of it I have a problem with. But for a world title change, there needs to be an actual build and story to it. Having Mox randomly laid out backstage two weeks before the match is really lazy booking. They are just two guys without any heat or issue right now. The biggest PPV of the year could be in two weeks and I would have just as big if not a bigger issue with it.
> 
> What I would want is an actual build and issue to make it feel like a big time match. I would also want them to give us a taste of what to expect on TV and have that match end in shenanigans leading to the blowoff match on PPV. AEW has way too many feuds START with the big match instead of end with it. You have to build to a no DQ or I quit match.


I do agree that more build could have been better. Booking has been a little lazy in the last 3 months, especially for Full Gear. It could be trickling into Omega/Mox.

I am holding out to see what happens with this attacker situation though. If the payoff sucks, then I will write it off as booking that has been just as lazy as the Full Gear build. Maybe it was Omega himself who blind-sided him before coming to the ring, which would be more than enough heat for free TV seeing as we already know they have history.


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> Maybe it was Omega himself who blind-sided him before coming to the ring, which would be more than enough heat for free TV seeing as we already know they have history.


No chance.

What benefit does that achieve for a contract signing?

The only involvement of Omega in that whole story sequence was so he could mention the elbow injury as a reason as to why he couldn't wrestle before and now he has a hurt again.

He's playing the character who believes in a straight wrestling match between two fit wrestlers, he's the better man. Which is why Moxley "backed" out of their first match and only beat Omega when Omega decided to shy away from 'wrestling' and play Moxley at his own game.


----------



## fabi1982

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah man shit has to be going down. I really hope it's not just Lance Archer.


Just wait for the TK tweet that it will be an UNFORGETTABLE Dynamite, just to see Justin Gabriel will attack Kenny at the end.

One thing you should have learned in the last 9 month is to not be excited about their „big shows“. This way you at least wont be dissapointed.


----------



## bdon

prosperwithdeen said:


> I do agree that more build could have been better. Booking has been a little lazy in the last 3 months, especially for Full Gear. It could be trickling into Omega/Mox.
> 
> I am holding out to see what happens with this attacker situation though. If the payoff sucks, then I will write it off as booking that has been just as lazy as the Full Gear build. Maybe it was Omega himself who blind-sided him before coming to the ring, which would be more than enough heat for free TV seeing as we already know they have history.


If they drop the ball on this, what can they possibly do to top Omega/Moxley to grab the viewing audience’s attention. This is their biggest offering, and they’re about to Starrcade ‘97 it.


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> I do agree that more build could have been better. Booking has been a little lazy in the last 3 months, especially for Full Gear. It could be trickling into Omega/Mox.
> 
> I am holding out to see what happens with this attacker situation though. If the payoff sucks, then I will write it off as booking that has been just as lazy as the Full Gear build. Maybe it was Omega himself who blind-sided him before coming to the ring, which would be more than enough heat for free TV seeing as we already know they have history.


The build has been horrible, just like the buildup for Full Gear. I gave them a lot of excuses for COVID, but those excuses are over now. They can have fans in the building.

If next week Omega introduces his silent Japanese associates in business suits who do his dirty work, I will be praising it. I still want the payoff match to be at Revolution though. Give it the build it deserves. One thing AEW does right is not having its titles play hot potato.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> No chance.
> 
> What benefit does that achieve for a contract signing?


He could just be playing up to his prick heel turn. He knows that Tony will make Moxley sign the contract regardless and doesn't want Mox to share anymore TV time with him or get anymore shine seeing as he had been letting others shine for the first full year. Would tie in to his heel personality of being the only guy at the top. But that's just my head canon, Omega is most likely not the attacker. 



fabi1982 said:


> Just wait for the TK tweet that it will be an UNFORGETTABLE Dynamite, just to see Justin Gabriel will attack Kenny at the end.
> 
> One thing you should have learned in the last 9 month is to not be excited about their „big shows“. This way you at least wont be dissapointed.


I've haven't been disappointed often by big shows honestly. Just Fyter Fest this year.


----------



## fabi1982

prosperwithdeen said:


> I've haven't been disappointed often by big shows honestly. Just Fyter Fest this year.


Thats good for you  Honestly for me the episode will be fine if they add some build to Kenny/Mox and they have a 30min great match. But at least for me I think they are already looking for a „way out“ of Mox losing clean, which I dont like.


----------



## Shock Street

Carter84 said:


> He lives a clean lifestyle, 😆🤣🤐


He says that but also I don't believe him


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> He could just be playing up to his prick heel turn. He knows that Tony will make Moxley sign the contract regardless and doesn't want Mox to share anymore TV time with him or get anymore shine seeing as he had been letting others shine for the first full year. Would tie in to his heel personality of being the only guy at the top. But that's just my head canon, Omega is most likely not the attacker.


Nah - no chance in my opinion.

It's not Omega's style. Even as a heel. 

As mentioned before, Omega KNOWS he is better than Moxley. He doesn't need to attack him.


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> If they drop the ball on this, what can they possibly do to top Omega/Moxley to grab the viewing audience’s attention. This is their biggest offering, and they’re about to Starrcade ‘97 it.


Just continue to put on good shows and get out of the lazy rut they have been on. I highly doubt that most will be dis-satisfied with whatever goes down on Dec 2nd unless it ends up being Archer, which would be underwhelming AF. Some will have ridiculously high expectations, as they should with a match that big, but I think most will be satisfied with a great commercial free match with a big ending. Tony has already said that there were more surprises coming, and while those surprises are not CM Punk or Lesnar level surprises, I'm thinking what they have in store will be good enough to satiate our appetites. 



Two Sheds said:


> The build has been horrible, just like the buildup for Full Gear. I gave them a lot of excuses for COVID, but those excuses are over now. They can have fans in the building.
> 
> If next week Omega introduces his silent Japanese associates in business suits who do his dirty work, I will be praising it. I still want the payoff match to be at Revolution though. Give it the build it deserves. One thing AEW does right is not having its titles play hot potato.


Omega/Moxley 3 at Revolution would be great, but again it comes down to the angle they run on Dec 2nd and if Moxley leaves to Japan for a while. 



fabi1982 said:


> Thats good for you  Honestly for me the episode will be fine if they add some build to Kenny/Mox and they have a 30min great match. But at least for me I think they are already looking for a „way out“ of Mox losing clean, which I dont like.


It needs to be commercial free for 30-40 minutes. For the match and whatever angle they have planned. Pack all the commercials in the first hour. If NXT can get away with Io Shirai/Sasha Banks with no commercials, then AEW should be able to get away with it. I doubt Mox loses 100% clean. He shouldn't honestly.


----------



## fabi1982

prosperwithdeen said:


> It needs to be commercial free for 30-40 minutes. For the match and whatever angle they have planned. Pack all the commercials in the first hour. If NXT can get away with Io Shirai/Sasha Banks with no commercials, then AEW should be able to get away with it. I doubt Mox loses 100% clean. He shouldn't honestly.


Why not? Why dont just do it that way? Mox is not hurt from a clean win after a brutal match, but Kennys win will have a sour taste, if he doesnt win clean. And I at least hope Mox wont get the title back for a good amount of time, so why dont do a clean win? Mox may be out for a month anyways if he really plans to go to Japan to WK. Mox can get attacked AFTER the match, but I want an exausted Omega standing their with the belt and doing his „goodby and good night“ thingy


----------



## 3venflow

Have we not considered that Mox vs. Omega on December 2nd may... build up to Mox vs. Omega at Revolution? If I'm Tony Khan, I'm having shenanigans in some form or another leading to a rematch - the ultimate match - at Revolution. I'm just not sure what the best way to do it is. A DQ would be very risky given how the company has avoided them. A countout with maybe someone under the ring grabbing Mox's foot to stop him getting back in the ring is a maybe. Or Mox winning clean then getting such a beatdown, HE demands a rematch so he can punish Kenny at Revolution. A time limit draw would be ideal, but I don't see Mox going 60 minutes. Omega has shown he can but I'm not sure Mox can.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Have we not considered that Mox vs. Omega on December 2nd may... build up to Mox vs. Omega at Revolution? If I'm Tony Khan, I'm having shenanigans in some form or another leading to a rematch - the ultimate match - at Revolution. I'm just not sure what the best way to do it is. A DQ would be very risky given how the company has avoided them. A countout with maybe someone under the ring grabbing Mox's foot to stop him getting back in the ring is a maybe. Or Mox winning clean then getting such a beatdown, HE demands a rematch so he can punish Kenny at Revolution.


I think the reason no one has truly considered it is because they've not had a single rematch for a world title in over a year of existence.


----------



## bdon

prosperwithdeen said:


> Just continue to put on good shows and get out of the lazy rut they have been on. I highly doubt that most will be dis-satisfied with whatever goes down on Dec 2nd unless it ends up being Archer, which would be underwhelming AF. Some will have ridiculously high expectations, as they should with a match that big, but I think most will be satisfied with a great commercial free match with a big ending. Tony has already said that there were more surprises coming, and while those surprises are not CM Punk or Lesnar level surprises, I'm thinking what they have in store will be good enough to satiate our appetites.
> 
> 
> 
> Omega/Moxley 3 at Revolution would be great, but again it comes down to the angle they run on Dec 2nd and if Moxley leaves to Japan for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be commercial free for 30-40 minutes. For the match and whatever angle they have planned. Pack all the commercials in the first hour. If NXT can get away with Io Shirai/Sasha Banks with no commercials, then AEW should be able to get away with it. I doubt Mox loses 100% clean. He shouldn't honestly.


That match needs to not end in a finish. Let the casual audience that doesn’t buy PPVs and hasn’t seen the Lights Out Match taste what Omega and Moxley can do with little to no build. Only a taste. Find a creative way to fuck the ending.

Moxley and Omega is too big to give away on Free TV with 2 weeks build. You don’t get a chance to redo your biggest angle. December 28, 1997 should have taught any pro wrestling fan as much.


----------



## Prosper

fabi1982 said:


> Why not? Why dont just do it that way? Mox is not hurt from a clean win after a brutal match, but Kennys win will have a sour taste, if he doesnt win clean. And I at least hope Mox wont get the title back for a good amount of time, so why dont do a clean win? Mox may be out for a month anyways if he really plans to go to Japan to WK. Mox can get attacked AFTER the match, but I want an exausted Omega standing their with the belt and doing his „goodby and good night“ thingy


I'd be cool with that too, but if Omega goes full blown heel, then he will cheat for sure. As we saw on Dynamite, the transition back to the Cleaner is almost complete. I think he and whoever the attacker is kill Moxley and send him packing to WK. Then he comes back in January for an epic build to Mox/Omega 3. Moxley can then lose clean at Revolution after Omega goes through a tear on Dynamite with the announcers playing it up as Omega being untouchable.


----------



## bdon

fabi1982 said:


> Why not? Why dont just do it that way? Mox is not hurt from a clean win after a brutal match, but Kennys win will have a sour taste, if he doesnt win clean. And I at least hope Mox wont get the title back for a good amount of time, so why dont do a clean win? Mox may be out for a month anyways if he really plans to go to Japan to WK. Mox can get attacked AFTER the match, but I want an exausted Omega standing their with the belt and doing his „goodby and good night“ thingy


Yep. You kill the belts prestige if you spent a year waiting for Kenny to emerge and prove himself the Best Bout Machine only to have him go over in a bullshit finish.

I’d prefer Moxley losing by DQ to that shit.


----------



## fabi1982

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'd be cool with that too, but if Omega goes full blown heel, then he will cheat for sure. As we saw on Dynamite, the transition back to the Cleaner is almost complete. I think he and whoever the attacker is kill Moxley and send him packing to WK. Then he comes back in January for an epic build to Mox/Omega 3. Moxley can then lose clean at Revolution after Omega goes through a tear on Dynamite with the announcers playing it up as Omega being untouchable.


Ok I give you the cheat to win, but I dont want any third person interfering, this is just your typical way of doing things. But why not have Kenny just be too clever for Mox and mock him and be that kind of heel, a heel who is intelligent. Anyways AEW has a lot to lose after that snooze of a Full Gear (for me) so I hope they dont fuck this up.


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> That match needs to not end in a finish. Let the casual audience that doesn’t buy PPVs and hasn’t seen the Lights Out Match taste what Omega and Moxley can do with little to no build. Only a taste. Find a creative way to fuck the ending.
> 
> Moxley and Omega is too big to give away on Free TV with 2 weeks build. You don’t get a chance to redo your biggest angle. December 28, 1997 should have taught any pro wrestling fan as much.


I'd be fine with a dirty finish if it means Omega becomes one of the biggest heels in wrestling as a result. We know he's the best bout machine and the match itself will show us that. The clean finish that solidifies it should happen at Revolution, where the build will be proper after WK. Dirty finish now, clean finish later after Omega is rebuilt as untouchable in December and January.


----------



## Prosper

fabi1982 said:


> Ok I give you the cheat to win, but I dont want any third person interfering, this is just your typical way of doing things. *But why not have Kenny just be too clever for Mox and mock him and be that kind of heel, a heel who is intelligent.* Anyways AEW has a lot to lose after that snooze of a Full Gear (for me) so I hope they dont fuck this up.


This is what I want for Omega/Mox 3 and the heel intelligence should be what leads to him going over clean later down the line. On Dec 2nd though, let it be dirty AF and run a hot angle that solidifies him as a prick piece of shit heel who ends Moxley's title reign in an unconventional manner.

I can already hear it now from JR on commentary lol - "NOT LIKE THIS, GOD DAMMIT NOT LIKE THIS!!!!" as the crowd boos the shit out of him.


----------



## One Shed

Erik. said:


> I think the reason no one has truly considered it is because they've not had a single rematch for a world title in over a year of existence.


But..no...Eddie Kingston...just recently.


----------



## fabi1982

prosperwithdeen said:


> This is what I want for Omega/Mox 3 and the heel intelligence should be what leads to him going over clean later down the line. On Dec 2nd though, let it be dirty AF and run a hot angle that solidifies him as a prick piece of shit heel who ends Moxley's title reign in an unconventional manner.
> 
> I can already hear it now from JR on commentary lol - "NOT LIKE THIS, GOD DAMMIT NOT LIKE THIS!!!!" as the crowd boos the shit out of him.


At the end good that we all want it to be good, and for me at the end, if the dirty finish is done great then fine, just dont fuck this up...this is THE MATCH at least for us IWC nerds, this NEEDS to be something special!!


----------



## Erik.

Needs to a wrestling masterclass by Omega really.

Like, literally a masterclass.

Not enough to make it look like Moxley was "buried" to some of the more modern day fans. He'll get his chances and probably hit a paradigm shift out of nowhere. But Omega never got his chance to shine in a wrestling match against Moxley because of the injury to Moxley before. But Omega needs to dominate from mostly start to finish. He needs to read Moxley like a book, anticipate everything and I think they need to almost also portray a story of complacency in Moxleys eyes. 

They can open up so many roads in this match.


----------



## patpat

Darby winning the belt to job right after LMAO


----------



## Geeee

bdon said:


> It fucking sucks. That’s why everyone watching that goddamn segment last night is walking away thinking “WTF”. The Mox/Omega angle is DOA. Way to fucking ruin the biggest match and feud your company can offer.
> 
> Goddamn this company really fucking sucks the joy out of wrestling at times.
> 
> “BUT AT LEAST IT ISN’T WWE!”


I feel like AEW tries to approach contract signings in a different way each time. Obviously, the cliché is that they meet face to face and then someone goes through the table. Maybe that would've been the right way to go in this situation. But who knows, maybe someone attacking Moxley will lead to something cool?


----------



## shandcraig

3venflow said:


> Have we not considered that Mox vs. Omega on December 2nd may... build up to Mox vs. Omega at Revolution? If I'm Tony Khan, I'm having shenanigans in some form or another leading to a rematch - the ultimate match - at Revolution. I'm just not sure what the best way to do it is. A DQ would be very risky given how the company has avoided them. A countout with maybe someone under the ring grabbing Mox's foot to stop him getting back in the ring is a maybe. Or Mox winning clean then getting such a beatdown, HE demands a rematch so he can punish Kenny at Revolution. A time limit draw would be ideal, but I don't see Mox going 60 minutes. Omega has shown he can but I'm not sure Mox can.


Very likely the case. Some fuck up preventing the match from properly happening. But who knows maybe it will be a legit match and a change over.


----------



## bdon

fabi1982 said:


> At the end good that we all want it to be good, and for me at the end, if the dirty finish is done great then fine, just dont fuck this up...this is THE MATCH at least for us IWC nerds, this NEEDS to be something special!!


Exactly. You need to validate Omega to the TV viewing audience now.


patpat said:


> Darby winning the belt to job right after LMAO


He wasn’t even important enough to give a big beatdown after the match, so much for that title being important.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Only finished watching now in stops and starts - lots going on elsewhere and wrestling is not a high priority

BUT - i really enjoyed the main event and the Hobbs turn

fun show


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ps> am i the only one who wants a Wardlow / Hager tag team trying to out-do each other after that Vegas video?


----------



## Aedubya

Aedubya said:


> Tonights the night Will Hobbs joins TeamTaz


U are all very welcome


----------



## CM Buck

Two Sheds said:


> I am all for the "anything can happen on TV" thing and have been pushing that in several of my posts just recently so it is not the TV aspect of it I have a problem with. But for a world title change, there needs to be an actual build and story to it. Having Mox randomly laid out backstage two weeks before the match is really lazy booking. They are just two guys without any heat or issue right now. The biggest PPV of the year could be in two weeks and I would have just as big if not a bigger issue with it.
> 
> What I would want is an actual build and issue to make it feel like a big time match. I would also want them to give us a taste of what to expect on TV and have that match end in shenanigans leading to the blowoff match on PPV. AEW has way too many feuds START with the big match instead of end with it. You have to build to a no DQ or I quit match.


Precisely why the drew McIntyre title win means nothing. Its cool it happened but you're also left thinking why even bother taking it off him in the first place.

In this case I'm willing to hold judgement but if nothing huge comes of the lacklustre build and Kenny wins clean as a sheet with no chicanery I'm going to have an ax to grind


----------



## EmbassyForever

Good show. The main event and Serena/Rosa were great.


----------



## DammitChrist

Brad Boyd said:


> Thoughts on Dynamite
> 
> The Young Bucks vs. Top Flight- I don't welcome bland, no personality, no charisma dorks to the company. AEW and the entire wrestling world is flooded altogether with boring human beings putting on a gymnastics routine. As much as the spots and moves were neat to watch, there was nothing to this match. No psychology, nothing but setting up one move after the next with no connections, no flow, and terrible selling. *It saddens me that people rate the Young Fucks as high as they do.**Rating: 5/10*


Many real passionate wrestling fans rate the Young BUCKS highly because they’re a great tag team who are excellent in the ring, and who are charismatic too (otherwise crowds wouldn’t react to them at all).

Plus, they’ve consistently delivered some of the best tag team matches on AEW, (and I’m sure that they were killing it on NJPW with good matches too years ago). That opener last night was a solid banger, and just another example of how good the Young Bucks are in the ring.

It’s going to be really cool seeing the Young Bucks side with Kenny Omega eventually once the trio officially turns heel.


----------



## Brad Boyd

DammitChrist said:


> Many real passionate wrestling fans rate the Young BUCKS highly because they’re a great tag team who are excellent in the ring, and who are charismatic too (otherwise crowds wouldn’t react to them at all).
> 
> Plus, they’ve consistently delivered some of the best tag team matches on AEW, (and I’m sure that they were killing it on NJPW with good matches too years ago). That opener last night was a solid banger, and just another example of how good the Young Bucks are in the ring.
> 
> It’s going to be really cool seeing the Young Bucks side with Kenny Omega eventually once the trio officially turns heel.


If that match was so great why wasn't there any psychology? And barely any selling? As I said the moves didn't flow to the next it was just them setting up one move after the next. It felt like nothing more than a gymnastics routine. Theres a huge difference between them and the way guys they likely idolized like RVD, Hardys etc that timed their spots well. and made a match work like magic. FTR doesn't need to do anything fancy to show that they know how to work and deliver a meaningful match.

And like I've mentioned to you before, people cheer for acts that either have great workrate, a good gimmick or whatever it is. Why does great crowd reactions always equal charisma? How do the Bucks carry themselves in a charismatic fashion at all in the way that they move, talk, etc? I don't see it. I'm sure Dean Malenko got great reactions during his time in WCW. Nowadays we're filled with people (especially midcarders) that barely have charisma so we have to find some reason to cheer for them.


----------



## Klitschko

Damn I love me some Brian Cage. Dude is a beast. Great tag match.


----------



## Aedubya

A great ep
The one thing I really didn't like was Jericho appearing at commentary for 1 minute to promote his match next week then disappearing - should've left it with everyone thinking he was still in Vegas (2 very enjoyable segments)


----------



## Hitman1987

Kenny MUST win the title match, whether he wins clean or if he cheats to win is irrelevant. Anything else would damage Kenny’s momentum and Mox has held the belt long enough and he can go off and tie up loose ends in NJPW. It’s time for AEW to let
the best bout machine deliver the best bouts.

As others have mentioned above, an intelligent heel finish would be a great way for Kenny to announce himself as a full heel (as they missed the boat at all out). I would have Kenny play on the fact that Mox always leaves the ring and that he wants the match to stay in the ring, then when the match happens, Kenny leaves the ring forcing Mox to follow and Kenny hits him with a weapon (e.g. Brass knuckles etc) that he planted before match and rolls Mox in ring and finishes him with OWA.

That way Kenny has misdirected Mox, then outsmarted him and also beat him at his own hardcore game and protects Mox for the PPV rematch.

They could then do the rubber match in a cage as it suits both men as it stops them from leaving the ring (Advantage Kenny) but allows them to use cage as weapon (Advantage Mox).

That’s where I’d have Kenny go over clean and cement himself as the best wrestler in AEW and hand Mox his first clean loss.


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> Kenny MUST win the title match, whether he wins clean or if he cheats to win is irrelevant. Anything else would damage Kenny’s momentum and Mox has held the belt long enough and he can go off and tie up loose ends in NJPW. It’s time for AEW to let
> the best bout machine deliver the best bouts.
> 
> As others have mentioned above, an intelligent heel finish would be a great way for Kenny to announce himself as a full heel (as they missed the boat at all out). I would have Kenny play on the fact that Mox always leaves the ring and that he wants the match to stay in the ring, then when the match happens, Kenny leaves the ring forcing Mox to follow and Kenny hits him with a weapon (e.g. Brass knuckles etc) that he planted before match and rolls Mox in ring and finishes him with OWA.
> 
> That way Kenny has misdirected Mox, then outsmarted him and also beat him at his own hardcore game and protects Mox for the PPV rematch.
> 
> They could then do the rubber match in a cage as it suits both men as it stops them from leaving the ring (Advantage Kenny) but allows them to use cage as weapon (Advantage Mox).
> 
> That’s where I’d have Kenny go over clean and cement himself as the best wrestler in AEW and hand Mox his first clean loss.


I’d mark out at that match. Straight up piss on the fans who were wanting to see the actual “match”, make them pay if they want to see a MOTY candidate.

“You foooools! I don’t want your stupid star ratings!! I only want your moneyyyyyy...”


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> I’d mark out at that match. Straight up piss on the fans who were wanting to see the actual “match”, make them pay if they want to see a MOTY candidate.
> 
> “You foooools! I don’t want your stupid star ratings!! I only want your moneyyyyyy...”


Just imagine the visual of Mox coming around in an empty ring, after the match has finished and Kenny has already celebrated, with a ‘what the fuck just happened’ look on his face, then he realises and cracks a wry smile as if to say ‘fair play, he just pulled my pants down and fucked me at my own game ’


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> Just imagine the visual of Mox coming around in an empty ring, after the match has finished and Kenny has already celebrated, with a ‘what the fuck just happened’ look on his face, then he realises and cracks a wry smile as if to say ‘fair play, he just pulled my pants down and fucked me at my own game ’


Oh yeah. It would be killer and a callback to the Lights Out match when Kenny kicked out of the chain Moxley introduced the chain. Omega no sold it, kicking out at one, and Moxley looking at the camera with the exact facial expression you’re describing.

Perfect way to have the “match” and not feel like they’re giving anything “special” away for free.Creates a reason for the fans to want to buy the PPV to see the dastardly heel get his comeuppance with the tough as nails babyface kicking Omega’s ass.

And when Omega also goes over clean on PPV, you have a monster heel in the prime of his career.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> Oh yeah. It would be killer and a callback to the Lights Out match when Kenny kicked out of the chain Moxley introduced the chain. Omega no sold it, kicking out at one, and Moxley looking at the camera with the exact facial expression you’re describing.
> 
> Perfect way to have the “match” and not feel like they’re giving anything “special” away for free.Creates a reason for the fans to want to buy the PPV to see the dastardly heel get his comeuppance with the tough as nails babyface kicking Omega’s ass.
> 
> And when Omega also goes over clean on PPV, you have a monster heel in the prime of his career.


Exactly, then when Omega actually wins clean against the biggest face in the company it will look like all hope is lost, then have Kenny go on a streak where he beats almost everybody, via a mixture of out wrestling them in amazing bouts which fans will love or simply cheating to win to prevent the fans getting the best bouts and getting nuclear heat, this will make him seem invincible and will add to the ‘all hope is lost’.

Then a new hope arrives in the form of a whisky drinking, horse riding cowboy who is a fan favourite and has a history with Kenny which he uses against Kenny to dethrone him and a ‘Star is born’.


----------



## CM Buck

I personally want to see a double knock out. Archer destroys both. Leading to a 3 way. Come revolution they do the match with Archer and omega destroying Mox but taking it subtly easy on each other. In the end Omega wins and when it looks like archers going to murder Kenny, Kenny hands him money.

Bingo Bango, Kenny becomes the final boss @Cult03 mentioned a few months back. With Archer being like the underboss. To get to omega you have to destroy Archer


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> Exactly, then when Omega actually wins clean against the biggest face in the company it will look like all hope is lost, then have Kenny go on a streak where he beats almost everybody, via a mixture of out wrestling them in amazing bouts which fans will love or simply cheating to win to prevent the fans getting the best bouts and getting nuclear heat, this will make him seem invincible and will add to the ‘all hope is lost’.
> 
> Then a new hope arrives in the form of a whisky drinking, horse riding cowboy who is a fan favourite and has a history with Kenny which he uses against Kenny to dethrone him and a ‘Star is born’.


The shit writes itself, but I have little faith in them delivering it.


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> I personally want to see a double knock out. Archer destroys both. Leading to a 3 way. Come revolution they do the match with Archer and omega destroying Mox but taking it subtly easy on each other. In the end Omega wins and when it looks like archers going to murder Kenny, Kenny hands him money.
> 
> Bingo Bango, Kenny becomes the final boss @Cult03 mentioned a few months back. With Archer being like the underboss. To get to omega you have to destroy Archer


Archer is way too great a character to play 2nd fiddle to anyone else, IMO. Keep him doing his own thing, least that is my hope. Probably my favorite character in AEW.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> Archer is way too great a character to play 2nd fiddle to anyone else, IMO. Keep him doing his own thing, least that is my hope. Probably my favorite character in AEW.


Yeah man I agree. Just with jakes issues health wise I don't know how much longer they will be a thing. And it would be kind of cool if they threw in a swerve. We all know the bucks will be by his side but all the best stables had a great enforcer.

Archer is the only type of dude I can think of that fits the bill. Unless they bought out Hammerstones mlw contract


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> The shit writes itself, but I have little faith in them delivering it.


I do think AEW have been listening to fans recently as OC has been demoted to lower card, Stunt/Janela/Kiss etc are not on dynamite and Kenny has started dressing like a star, however, after seeing how poor the build was for Full Gear, which gave us some of the biggest matches they can offer, I don’t actually think they are capable of booking quality feuds and therefore I don’t think this feud will get the booking it deserves. Hopefully I’m wrong.


----------



## rbl85

Hitman1987 said:


> I do think AEW have been listening to fans recently as OC has been demoted to lower card, Stunt/Janela/Kiss etc are not on dynamite and Kenny has started dressing like a star, however, after seeing how poor the build was for Full Gear, which gave us some of the biggest matches they can offer, I don’t actually think they are capable of booking quality feuds and therefore I don’t think this feud will get the booking it deserves. Hopefully I’m wrong.


Kenny dressed like that only because it was a contract signing but he's not going to wear a costume everytime XD


----------



## Hitman1987

rbl85 said:


> Kenny dressed like that only because it was a contract signing but he's not going to wear a costume everytime XD


I’m pretty sure after the positive response it’s got that he will make an effort to look more like a star, however, if he turns up next week in peach shorts and a plain white t-shirt I’ll accept that I’m wrong


----------



## Aedubya

Was this pre recorded or live?


----------



## 3venflow

'We Build Assassins' is a nice motto.

Still think they could use a better name than 'Team Taz' though, it's generic af. 'Red Hook Fight Club' or something edgier.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> View attachment 94018
> 
> 
> 'We Build Assassins' is a nice motto.
> 
> Still think they could use a better name than 'Team Taz' though, it's generic af. 'Red Hook Fight Club' or something edgier.


Team Taz is a terrible name, for an impressive looking stable


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hitman1987 said:


> I’m pretty sure after the positive response it’s got that he will make an effort to look more like a star, however, if he turns up next week in peach shorts and a plain white t-shirt I’ll accept that I’m wrong


my crystal ball says you’re wrong


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> View attachment 94018
> 
> 
> 'We Build Assassins' is a nice motto.
> 
> Still think they could use a better name than 'Team Taz' though, it's generic af. 'Red Hook Fight Club' or something edgier.


even TEAM FTW sounds better.


----------



## Hitman1987

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my crystal ball says you’re wrong


Spoiler alert 🚨


----------



## One Shed

DammitChrist said:


> Many real passionate wrestling fans rate the Young BUCKS highly because they’re a great tag team who are excellent in the ring, and who are charismatic too (otherwise crowds wouldn’t react to them at all).
> 
> Plus, they’ve consistently delivered some of the best tag team matches on AEW, (and I’m sure that they were killing it on NJPW with good matches too years ago). That opener last night was a solid banger, and just another example of how good the Young Bucks are in the ring.
> 
> It’s going to be really cool seeing the Young Bucks side with Kenny Omega eventually once the trio officially turns heel.





Brad Boyd said:


> If that match was so great why wasn't there any psychology? And barely any selling? As I said the moves didn't flow to the next it was just them setting up one move after the next. It felt like nothing more than a gymnastics routine. Theres a huge difference between them and the way guys they likely idolized like RVD, Hardys etc that timed their spots well. and made a match work like magic. FTR doesn't need to do anything fancy to show that they know how to work and deliver a meaningful match.
> 
> And like I've mentioned to you before, people cheer for acts that either have great workrate, a good gimmick or whatever it is. Why does great crowd reactions always equal charisma? How do the Bucks carry themselves in a charismatic fashion at all in the way that they move, talk, etc? I don't see it. I'm sure Dean Malenko got great reactions during his time in WCW. Nowadays we're filled with people (especially midcarders) that barely have charisma so we have to find some reason to cheer for them.


People clap for a lot of things they like. That does not make those things the thing they purport to be.

I am not a fan of the Bucks, but I do not simply write them off as just an "indy flipper" team either, though they have invented that as a thing. The reason I do not is because I know they actually were trained on how to be wrestlers, they simply refuse to be that in most of their matches. To me that is worse than not knowing. Ignorance is bad, but it is understandable. Knowing how to work and refusing to is much, much worse.

They have had exactly two matches in AEW that I would call good. I probably do not even need to list them because they stand out against their usual nonsense, but they would be the match against what we are calling CowMega at Revolution and the one with FTR just recently at Full Gear. They also had a match against Butcher and Blade that was decent. In these matches they worked with much, much better teams who could lead them to a good match. When they are forced by good teams to work a more traditional style (read: hilariously basic things like actually selling, match psychology, logic, etc) they can do OK. They are still two below average looking middle school children who could never appear intimidating to your average audience member though. Nothing about them is believable.

In case I am not being clear, every second they exist leads to a decline in wrestling overall. They spit in the face of believability. All of this has been thoroughly documented elsewhere so I do not feel the need to go into it, especially because they have been vocal about being proud of that fact.

Aside from all that, they personally are also apparently huge Jesus freaks with papa Buck being an evangelical minister. So them believing in imaginary things is just par for the course.


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> Kenny dressed like that only because it was a contract signing but he's not going to wear a costume everytime XD


It is sad that people consider pants and a jacket a "costume."


----------



## bdon

Two Sheds said:


> People clap for a lot of things they like. That does not make those things the thing they purport to be.
> 
> I am not a fan of the Bucks, but I do not simply write them off as just an "indy flipper" team either, though they have invented that as a thing. The reason I do not is because I know they actually were trained on how to be wrestlers, they simply refuse to be that in most of their matches. To me that is worse than not knowing. Ignorance is bad, but it is understandable. Knowing how to work and refusing to is much, much worse.
> 
> They have had exactly two matches in AEW that I would call good. I probably do not even need to list them because they stand out against their usual nonsense, but they would be the match against what we are calling CowMega at Revolution and the one with FTR just recently at Full Gear. They also had a match against Butcher in Blade that was decent. In these matches they worked with much, much better teams who could lead them to a good match. When they are forced by good teams to work a more traditional style (read: hilariously basic things like actually selling, match psychology, logic, etc) they can do OK. They are still two below average looking middle school children who could never appear intimidating to your average audience member though. Nothing about them is believable.
> 
> In case I am not being clear, every second they exist leads to a decline in wrestling overall. They spit in the face of believability. All of this has been thoroughly documented elsewhere so I do not feel the need to go into it, especially because they have been vocal about being proud of that fact.
> 
> *Aside from all that, they personally are also apparently huge Jesus freaks with papa Buck being an evangelical minister. So them believing in imaginary things is just par for the course.*


What a burial. Haha


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> People clap for a lot of things they like. That does not make those things the thing they purport to be.
> 
> I am not a fan of the Bucks, but I do not simply write them off as just an "indy flipper" team either, though they have invented that as a thing. The reason I do not is because I know they actually were trained on how to be wrestlers, they simply refuse to be that in most of their matches. To me that is worse than not knowing. Ignorance is bad, but it is understandable. Knowing how to work and refusing to is much, much worse.
> 
> They have had exactly two matches in AEW that I would call good. I probably do not even need to list them because they stand out against their usual nonsense, but they would be the match against what we are calling CowMega at Revolution and the one with FTR just recently at Full Gear. They also had a match against Butcher in Blade that was decent. In these matches they worked with much, much better teams who could lead them to a good match. When they are forced by good teams to work a more traditional style (read: hilariously basic things like actually selling, match psychology, logic, etc) they can do OK. They are still two below average looking middle school children who could never appear intimidating to your average audience member though. Nothing about them is believable.
> 
> In case I am not being clear, every second they exist leads to a decline in wrestling overall. They spit in the face of believability. All of this has been thoroughly documented elsewhere so I do not feel the need to go into it, especially because they have been vocal about being proud of that fact.
> 
> Aside from all that, they personally are also apparently huge Jesus freaks with papa Buck being an evangelical minister. So them believing in imaginary things is just par for the course.


So I take it that you won’t be buying their book?


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> What a burial. Haha


You know me, I tend to speak my mind clearly and directly, agree with me or not haha.


----------



## One Shed

Hitman1987 said:


> So I take it that you won’t be buying their book?


The one with them staring at each others' dicks on the cover? Nah, I usually stick to longer books that force me to think, not manifestos likely written in crayon.


----------



## Hitman1987

Two Sheds said:


> The one with them staring at each others' dicks on the cover? Nah, I usually stick to longer books that force me to think, not manifestos likely written in crayon.


I’m looking forward to their next book:

‘Killed our own business’


----------



## One Shed

Hitman1987 said:


> I’m looking forward to their next book:
> 
> ‘Killed our own business’


© 2022 WWE Productions.


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> I’m looking forward to their next book:
> 
> ‘Killed our own business’


Cody rHHHodes will definitely be fighting for the Trademark Rights on that one.


----------



## DammitChrist

Thank God that the Young Bucks are around to strengthen the tag team division with their consistency in delivering thrilling/entertaining matches (since they’re definitely excellent wrestlers), and it’s really nice to see that they’re the current AEW World Tag Team Champions too. 

They should honestly continue pushing the Young Bucks in the tag division in spite of the whiny critics who foolishly believe that they’re “killing” the business with their awesome tag matches.



bdon said:


> What a burial. Haha


I’ve seen better burials by @Godway and what happened recently last week tbh.


----------



## 10gizzle

Two Sheds said:


> People clap for a lot of things they like. That does not make those things the thing they purport to be.
> 
> I am not a fan of the Bucks, but I do not simply write them off as just an "indy flipper" team either, though they have invented that as a thing. The reason I do not is because I know they actually were trained on how to be wrestlers, they simply refuse to be that in most of their matches. To me that is worse than not knowing. Ignorance is bad, but it is understandable. Knowing how to work and refusing to is much, much worse.
> 
> They have had exactly two matches in AEW that I would call good. I probably do not even need to list them because they stand out against their usual nonsense, but they would be the match against what we are calling CowMega at Revolution and the one with FTR just recently at Full Gear. They also had a match against Butcher and Blade that was decent. In these matches they worked with much, much better teams who could lead them to a good match. When they are forced by good teams to work a more traditional style (read: hilariously basic things like actually selling, match psychology, logic, etc) they can do OK. They are still two below average looking middle school children who could never appear intimidating to your average audience member though. Nothing about them is believable.
> 
> In case I am not being clear, every second they exist leads to a decline in wrestling overall. They spit in the face of believability. All of this has been thoroughly documented elsewhere so I do not feel the need to go into it, especially because they have been vocal about being proud of that fact.
> 
> Aside from all that, they personally are also apparently huge Jesus freaks with papa Buck being an evangelical minister. So them believing in imaginary things is just par for the course.


Nice post. I can always appreciate someone who puts some wind up into their thoughts.

The most frustrating part is that if they really stuck to basics, I think they'd be able to put on some consistent matches and really help up and coming teams get over even only due to their "unwarranted reputation".

They could really, actually have a hand in building one of the best tag team divisions ever if they decide to put their ego's aside and commit to the business and craft itself. I really think of all of those guys, Kenny is the only one who would do something like that. 

Not that I'd count on it, but AEW has already surpassed expectations I think in terms of its' tag team division and I just hope they continue to commit to it.

I'd almost prefer it be a predominantly tag team promotion with a thinner herd of singles competitors who are either contending for the top belt or contending for the TNT belt. Everyone else should be enhancing the product in other ways.

Maybe a rule like rookies can only be in tags for a year before they can have a singles match. It's clearly helping some of the guys develop with way less pressure. If there's any belt I'd be down to have added it would be some kind of Jr. Tag or TV tag or something. It's evident the top belts are gonna stick with a few elite teams near the top so everyone else needs something to compete for.

Wouldn't at all be surprised to see AEW host the Crockett Cup this year.


----------



## One Shed

10gizzle said:


> Nice post. I can always appreciate someone who puts some wind up into their thoughts.
> 
> The most frustrating part is that if they really stuck to basics, I think they'd be able to put on some consistent matches and really help up and coming teams get over even only due to their "unwarranted reputation".
> 
> They could really, actually have a hand in building one of the best tag team divisions ever if they decide to put their ego's aside and commit to the business and craft itself. I really think of all of those guys, Kenny is the only one who would do something like that.
> 
> Not that I'd count on it, but AEW has already surpassed expectations I think in terms of its' tag team division and I just hope they continue to commit to it.
> 
> I'd almost prefer it be a predominantly tag team promotion with a thinner herd of singles competitors who are either contending for the top belt or contending for the TNT belt. Everyone else should be enhancing the product in other ways.
> 
> Maybe a rule like rookies can only be in tags for a year before they can have a singles match. It's clearly helping some of the guys develop with way less pressure. If there's any belt I'd be down to have added it would be some kind of Jr. Tag or TV tag or something. It's evident the top belts are gonna stick with a few elite teams near the top so everyone else needs something to compete for.
> 
> Wouldn't at all be surprised to see AEW host the Crockett Cup this year.


So, I actually like your idea to have rookies be in tag matches to take the pressure off. I had never really thought about that before honestly, and it is a good idea. I would still want them to have some singles matches to concurrently learn that, but have them be actual dark matches, aka not on YouTube. I think real training in front of a live crowd but not dissected by the general audience on TV helps a lot and that was very common back in the day, but missing today. House Shows are less and less common and nonexistent this year.

I am not sure I agree that they could have a hand in building a great tag division though. Have they shown some ability of business acumen somewhere ever that I am not aware of? No sentence I have ever heard them speak has ever contained any intelligent or original thought. I will admit I make effort to avoid listening to them though, so there could be stuff out there. It would be weird if their worst stuff was being aired on national TV and they were holding the good stuff back for smaller audiences though.

I am glad AEW is putting a focus on tag teams since WWE has basically scrapped any serious attempt at it for a long time. But if the Bucks are the ones training new teams to do their gymnast style, the product is going to become even more niche. What is the audience for gymnastics routines? I am guessing about 173 people globally in the 18-49 demo.


----------



## 10gizzle

Two Sheds said:


> So, I actually like your idea to have rookies be in tag matches to take the pressure off. I had never really thought about that before honestly, and it is a good idea. I would still want them to have some singles matches to concurrently learn that, but have them be actual dark matches, aka not on YouTube. I think real training in front of a live crowd but not dissected by the general audience on TV helps a lot and that was very common back in the day, but missing today. House Shows are less and less common and nonexistent this year.
> 
> I am not sure I agree that they could have a hand in building a great tag division though. Have they shown some ability of business acumen somewhere ever that I am not aware of? No sentence I have ever heard them speak has ever contained any intelligent or original thought. I will admit I make effort to avoid listening to them though, so there could be stuff out there. It would be weird if their worst stuff was being aired on national TV and they were holding the good stuff back for smaller audiences though.
> 
> I am glad AEW is putting a focus on tag teams since WWE has basically scrapped any serious attempt at it for a long time. But if the Bucks are the ones training new teams to do their gymnast style, the product is going to become even more niche. What is the audience for gymnastics routines? I am guessing about 173 people globally in the 18-49 demo.


Totally agree on paragraph 1. This is why Dark and hopefully talent exchange programs will help as these kids need all the practice they can get and DARK provides them with that for now. I'd love to see a show specifically focused on up and coming talents in a more reality based setting too, before they even get to DARK.

On paragraph 2 - listen, I only said that because of their position in the company. I have zero faith they will but I'm just hoping they look at the opportunity to build a new legacy for themselves. Pipe dream I know but it remains true that the opportunity to establish tag team wrestling for another 10+ years is in front of them and if they choose to do what's right for business, it can be done. 

Then again none of us know how much power any of these guys really have. So its all moot.


----------



## One Shed

10gizzle said:


> Totally agree on paragraph 1. This is why Dark and hopefully talent exchange programs will help as these kids need all the practice they can get and DARK provides them with that for now. I'd love to see a show specifically focused on up and coming talents in a more reality based setting too, before they even get to DARK.
> 
> On paragraph 2 - listen, I only said that because of their position in the company. I have zero faith they will but I'm just hoping they look at the opportunity to build a new legacy for themselves. Pipe dream I know but it remains true that the opportunity to establish tag team wrestling for another 10+ years is in front of them and if they choose to do what's right for business, it can be done.
> 
> Then again none of us know how much power any of these guys really have. So its all moot.


Yeah, them pushing for tag teams to be better featured is good. The problem we run into is what they seem to be defining tag teams to be. Guys like Top Flight, who I actually do see a lot of potential in could be ruined if they get taught bad fundamentals. They have Arn, Tully, and Jake all on staff. Arn and Tully were two of the best tag team wrestlers ever. THOSE guys should and I hope do train the guys behind the scenes. Sadly, Arn has said on his podcast that he has not been asked to do anything other than be an onscreen character though which is insane to me. How you could be paying these three guys to show up every week and not have them teaching the young guys is bonkers to me. I really, really hope that changes.


----------



## omaroo

Seems young bucks dont see the old school mentality in up and coming tag teams they want to make sure they incorporate the flip floppy style to any tag teams coming through.

Not using these legends behind the scenes just proves where AEW is at.


----------



## Brad Boyd

Two Sheds said:


> People clap for a lot of things they like. That does not make those things the thing they purport to be.
> 
> 
> They have had exactly two matches in AEW that I would call good. I probably do not even need to list them because they stand out against their usual nonsense, but they would be the match against what we are calling CowMega at Revolution and the one with FTR just recently at Full Gear.


Honestly if their match against FTR is one of their best in AEW, then the Bucks may be doomed. I didn't see anything memorable in that match. And FTR usually have stellar matches.


----------



## One Shed

Brad Boyd said:


> Honestly if their match against FTR is one of their best in AEW, then the Bucks may be doomed. I didn't see anything memorable in that match. And FTR usually have stellar matches.


Oh, it was not a great match to me. But it was not insulting on multiple levels to me like most Bucks matches are. No one will remember it in a year.


----------



## Shock Street

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah, them pushing for tag teams to be better featured is good. The problem we run into is what they seem to be defining tag teams to be. Guys like Top Flight, who I actually do see a lot of potential in could be ruined if they get taught bad fundamentals. They have Arn, Tully, and Jake all on staff. Arn and Tully were two of the best tag team wrestlers ever. THOSE guys should and I hope do train the guys behind the scenes. Sadly, Arn has said on his podcast that he has not been asked to do anything other than be an onscreen character though which is insane to me. How you could be paying these three guys to show up every week and not have them teaching the young guys is bonkers to me. I really, really hope that changes.


Fuck the Young Bucks. Them being in an EVP position just keeps encouraging more of the same as far as I can see... If it was just Private Party being a flippy team that'd be fine but it's an internal competition at this point. SCU, Jurassic Express, hell the fucking Natural Nightmares had a ladder spot last week! Nearly every team is about high flying at this point and it makes it boring.

I WOULD think flips were exciting if it was just one or two teams doing it (and not in 30 minute matches)


----------



## Aedubya

Starting on itv4 in the UK


----------



## shandcraig

Its becoming more obvious we'll see a bullet club invasion with some evps being part of it


----------



## Aedubya

Aedubya said:


> Was this pre recorded or live?


Anyone?


----------



## One Shed

Aedubya said:


> Anyone?


This week's episode was live. They taped for next week Wednesday too. Spoilers have been leaked.


----------

